# Blew my breaker, plug grounded?



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2020)

So long story short my timer is set to come on at 6am. I got up 4:30 all was good. 7,8am by ole lady said we had no power to half the place. The breaker for my room (bedroom 3) is stuck in the middle, and the main lights to my home do not come on. Living room, bathroom, etc. my room..... some outlets work. My light outlets do not.

I blocked my room off for obvious reasons, and an electrician checked all plugs except in my room.... all were good. So I’ve obviously put too much on one socket or something I have no idea. Anyway.... what do I do?

Only plan is to break my room down the best I can and show the guy the plug that I know has to be messed up. Any way I can safely fix this? Remove cover and then....?


don’t have power to half my home over this shit. And all is unplugged now obviously


----------



## xox (Sep 29, 2020)

when you flip the breaker off and back on, does everything in the house work except one receptacle in your grow room? or does it trip immediatly.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> So long story short my timer is set to come on at 6am. I got up 4:30 all was good. 7,8am by ole lady said we had no power to half the place. The breaker for my room (bedroom 3) is stuck in the middle, and the main lights to my home do not come on. Living room, bathroom, etc. my room..... some outlets work. My light outlets do not.
> 
> I blocked my room off for obvious reasons, and an electrician checked all plugs except in my room.... all were good. So I’ve obviously put too much on one socket or something I have no idea. Anyway.... what do I do?
> 
> ...


Sorry to laugh, but you definitely overloaded the circuit. How many watts do you have running? @Renfro is a sparky, maybe he can help, or at least get a good laugh, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

Probably a bad breaker if it won't reset. Flip it all the way off and then on and see if it works. If not, replace it. Do not oversize it!

Spread your load out using the other circuit in the room that did not go off with the breaker.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Probably a bad breaker if it won't reset. Flip it all the way off and then on and see if it works. If not, replace it. Do not oversize it!
> 
> Spread your load out using the other circuit in the room that did not go off with the breaker.


Electrician removed the breaker box cover, said breaker was good. With some meter. Tested many plugs with same meter.... all good. I hid my grow room door with a large blanket and tacks to make it look natural. He was stumped. I wasn’t stumped. I know the plug that is blown. The main one that housed the electricity for my quantum boards and drivers and fans. Many fans. And timer. Timer on one plug, surge protector with the whole rack full on the plug under it. I’m am idiot. It’s been working fine for months..... who knew.

Edit everything is unplugged BTW to still no resolution. The breaker just sits in the middle to “bedroom 3” aka my room.... it will not stay in the correct on position. Auto bounces back.

edit two

it’s getting dark in here. My overhead main lights on 75% of home do not work. Some plugs work. Some don’t. What have I done. Was using the sun and opening blinds for light but the sun is going down. Fast. Plants haven’t had light all day.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

On a 15 amp circuit you can pull a max of about 12 amps so add up that amps from the items and see what you were pulling.

Spread the load out using the other circuit in the room.

If the receptacle is melted or bad just flip that breaker off and replace it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Probably a bad breaker if it won't reset. Flip it all the way off and then on and see if it works. If not, replace it. Do not oversize it!
> 
> Spread your load out using the other circuit in the room that did not go off with the breaker.


Do Not Oversize is great advice.

When I was renting and had 3 AC's running, the breaker kept popping. My dad came to visit and was like just replace it with a 30 amp fuse. Well a few days later we smelled smoke and it wound up being the house was on fire, lol.

The fire department said it was the wiring and didn't know why there was a 30 amp fuse in there. Well I played dumb. The neighbors all got some good excitement as they watched. At least we were home and my wife smelled it right away or we would've lost a bunch of shit.

I still make fun of my dad to this day about it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sorry to laugh, but you definitely overloaded the circuit. How many watts do you have running? @Renfro is a sparky, maybe he can help, or at least get a good laugh, lol.


How many watts on that one plug? Well 2 qb96 at about 150watts each, 4 qb132 at about 75 watts each, and my duct fan at I think 100 watts? Then 4 other fans at I have no idea how many watts. So maybe 800-900 watts on that plug? Is that too much?


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 29, 2020)

If it was over loaded and this happened over time my bet is you have some fried wires somewhere between your grow room outlet and the breaker box...could be the back of the outlet melted as well.
If you have everything in your grow room unplugged and the breaker still wont reset (turn fully OFF then to ON) then it has to be shorted somewhere or still overloaded by something.
If you have a multimeter...check for power in the plug...if none then open it up and take a look.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> How many watts on that one plug? Well 2 qb96 at about 150watts each, 4 qb132 at about 75 watts each, and my duct fan at I think 100 watts? Then 4 other fans at I have no idea how many watts. So maybe 800-900 watts on that plug? Is that too much?


That alone shouldn't be any problem but there are other receptacles on that circuit and whatever is on those is also adding up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> How many watts on that one plug? Well 2 qb96 at about 150watts each, 4 qb132 at about 75 watts each, and my duct fan at I think 100 watts? Then 4 other fans at I have no idea how many watts. So maybe 800-900 watts on that plug? Is that too much?


I bet you were using a cheap ass surge protector that couldn't handle the watts or amps you were putting through it. They will get hot if overloaded and that heat will transfer into the wiring. I bought a few decent ones, and I also spread out the draw to multiple outlets. I have one surge protector with all my fans going to one outlet, and my lights in another plugged into a different outlet. All on a singe 15 Amp circuit, but I'm pushing it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2020)

Renfro said:


> That alone shouldn't be any problem but there are other receptacles on that circuit and whatever is on those is also adding up.


Any idea of a solution? All I can think is to clean my room up or break it down whatever? Have somebody with skills diagnose the main plug I use as my problem (it simply has to be) but my question is then what? Can I fix this on my own? I know the plug that has to be the issue because all the other ones are tested not the issue. Take the cover off and unscrew the wires and cover with electrical tape and eff the plug? Will that fix it? After killing the main Breaker. Listen I own a trailer and no landlord and i don’t know anything about electrical stuff but I’ve apparently fucked my home up and I need to fix it. Also everything has been same rig for over 14 months. We had a bad storm last night with lightning but I want to make no excuses. I simply do not understand the problem and I sincerely appreciate any help. It’s very dark in my home and my fiancé and 5yr old son are very pissed I fucked up our lighting situation.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 29, 2020)

I’m willing to FaceTime @Renfro if you can help me man. Talk me through the solution. Electrician said “there’s a plug he can’t find grounded” if you can help me ungrounds this or whatever I have no idea the terminology and get my lights back on I’ll PayPal you 50 bucks mans word. Holla in Pm and I’ll hit you my number or whatever this is a man needing help I don’t know what to do


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Any idea of a solution? All I can think is to clean my room up or break it down whatever? Have somebody with skills diagnose the main plug I use as my problem (it simply has to be) but my question is then what? Can I fix this on my own? I know the plug that has to be the issue because all the other ones are tested not the issue. Take the cover off and unscrew the wires and cover with electrical tape and eff the plug? Will that fix it? After killing the main Breaker. Listen I own a trailer and no landlord and i don’t know anything about electrical stuff but I’ve apparently fucked my home up and I need to fix it. Also everything has been same rig for over 14 months. We had a bad storm last night with lightning but I want to make no excuses. I simply do not understand the problem and I sincerely appreciate any help. It’s very dark in my home and my fiancé and 5yr old son are very pissed I fucked up our lighting situation.


I wish there was a laugh and cry emoji.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 29, 2020)

Renfro said:


> On a 15 amp circuit you can pull a max of about 12 amps so add up that amps from the items and see what you were pulling


This is a good rule of thumb. Also, stagger your on times for your lights so they don’t all come on at once. 
8:00 AM
8:01 AM
8:02 AM

This will help so your breaker doesn’t get slammed. 

How many watts can you put through a 15AMP breaker?

If 120 volt plug ins:

120 volts x 15 AMPS = 1800 watts MAX draw. 

You don’t want the above though you’ll have problems. You can’t draw max nonstop without risk. 

120 volts x 12 AMPS = 1440 watts MAX

Something else is going on.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m willing to FaceTime @Renfro if you can help me man. Talk me through the solution. Electrician said “there’s a plug he can’t find grounded” if you can help me ungrounds this or whatever I have no idea the terminology and get my lights back on I’ll PayPal you 50 bucks mans word. Holla in Pm and I’ll hit you my number or whatever this is a man needing help I don’t know what to do


What happens when you flip the breaker back on?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m willing to FaceTime @Renfro if you can help me man. Talk me through the solution. Electrician said “there’s a plug he can’t find grounded” if you can help me ungrounds this or whatever I have no idea the terminology and get my lights back on I’ll PayPal you 50 bucks mans word. Holla in Pm and I’ll hit you my number or whatever this is a man needing help I don’t know what to do


That sucks man, but it might be that you fried just the outlet. Easy fix as long as you make sure the power is off first.


15 Amp Commercial Grade Tamper Resistant Duplex Outlet, White


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> This is a good rule of thumb. Also, stagger your on times for your lights so they don’t all come on at once.
> 8:00 AM
> 8:01 AM
> 8:02 AM
> ...


He is running =LED so I don't think he needs to stagger fire.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2020)

Try swapping out one of your working breakers with the problem one. That would be my first attempt after I inspected the receptacle that has the load on it for damage.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> “there’s a plug he can’t find grounded”


Could be that the plug was stuffed into the box and the ground conductor is touching a hot.

I would pull the receptacle out of the box and see whats going on.


----------



## Apalchen (Sep 29, 2020)

Can you work a screw driver? If so make sure the breaker is off. Take the cover off the outlet, take the screw out of the top and bottom of the outlet, pay attention to how it's assembled, take pictures if you need too especially of the wires. (Not that hard but good advice when trying to fix anything). Hook wires up to new 15 amp outlet the same way they were hooked up before. Reinstall outlet. It's not very hard at all and bam your power is working.

Your problem is that you have 1 breaker tripped and half your house isn't working. That means that circuit is supporting a lot more than just the plug you were using. You need to flip some breakers off one at a time and walk around with a lamp(anything that plugs in works)checking to see which ones are off or on. It's not he best solution but extension cords work, just make sure to spread the load out and not have too much on one cord. Buy decent cords.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 29, 2020)

Renfro said:


> He is running =LED so I don't think he needs to stagger fire.


Yeah, I’m not an electrician, that’s just what mine told me when he wired my room. 

I’m running 2 x 800 watts LED’s plus accessories in one room he did. I have two 15 AMP breakers for the room. 

Initially, with everything plugged into one outlet it ran fine for about 6 months. Then I awoke to the smoke alarm and my wall on fire in my growroom. I learned pretty quick. Electrician loved wiring my room to solve this. We both learned from each other that day. 

Now the room is split on two 15’s with no issue.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

Since that circuit feeds half the house, there could be a device thats plugged in and has failed causing the short to ground.

I would unplug everything thats on that circuit. See if you can reset the breaker then. If you can then start plugging stuff back in until it pops, then you know whats causing the short.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 29, 2020)

Yep, if you haven’t, go to all your rooms that have no power and unplug and turn off everything. 

Your outlet inside could be melted/fried as well. That’s where my issue started. Pulled it out and you could see it on the inside melted first.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 29, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Your outlet inside could be melted/fried as well. That’s where my issue started. Pulled it out and you could see it on the inside melted first.


Yup...seen it many many times...mind you its usually the little space heaters or those fake fireplace things causing it in my experience...don't get to inspect anyones grow rooms tho...lol


----------



## Apalchen (Sep 29, 2020)

Growing especially in a unfriendly state or if you just wanna keep it private in a friendly state, requires learning a lot of different skills. I learned how to wire an outlet like 2 years ago, few months back I did new service install on my building and did all new wiring, even passed inspection, just called some friends when got confused. Also when doing any kind of project your unsure of search it on you tube and watch a couple different videos on how to do whatever it is.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 29, 2020)

I guess I've missed something. I'm still stuck on it possibly being a faulty/bad breaker. I'm not aware of an electrician's tool that can test whether a breaker is good or bad without just replacing it.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I guess I've missed something. I'm still stuck on it possibly being a faulty/bad breaker. I'm not aware of an electrician's tool that can test whether a breaker is good or bad without just replacing it.


Its simple...disconnect the wires going to it and try to turn breaker back on...1 simple way to test.
But most times they put a 'fake load' on it and check with amp meter. With original wires removed.


----------



## .Smoke (Sep 29, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Its simple...disconnect the wires going to it and try to turn breaker back on...1 simple way to test.
> But most times they put a 'fake load' on it and check with amp meter. With original wires removed.


Use the Ohm setting on your multimeter to measure resistance = how to check a breaker with no electricity


----------



## Powertech (Sep 29, 2020)

Seriously just go on you tube, so many videos there its ridiculous. If after watching a few videos on how to replace an outlet and a breaker, you still cant figure it out, I'll jump on zoom and help you if you want. The cost of a breaker and an outlet is nothing compared to paying an electrician for an hour. Turn off the main power before you do it and you should be fairly safe


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't know what lights you're using now. If they're Mars Hydro you might be use to a little shock, but I wouldn't take a chance personally. Make sure you kill the power before you fuck with anything. And if you have any doubt don't fuck with it. It can kill you if you're stupid.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It can kill you if you're stupid.


It can kill you is you're smart too. Gotta pay attention to what you are doing.

Always work in a panel with one hand, right hand only. This prevents electricity from going through your heart if you did accidentally touch a bus bar. Left hand and power goes thru your heart to get to your grounded feet. Both hands and power goes through your heart. So keep your left hand in your pocket not holding something grounded while working with your right hand.

A pair of gloves can also help keep you from touching a bus bar. I have often changed main breakers without pulling the meter to kill power. Doing this requires extreme attention to what you are doing but it can be done.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2020)

Renfro said:


> It can kill you is you're smart too. Gotta pay attention to what you are doing.
> 
> Always work in a panel with one hand, right hand only. This prevents electricity from going through your heart if you did accidentally touch a bus bar. Left hand and power goes thru your heart to get to your grounded feet. Both hands and power goes through your heart. So keep your left hand in your pocket not holding something grounded while working with your right hand.
> 
> A pair of gloves can also help keep you from touching a bus bar. I have often changed main breakers without pulling the meter to kill power. Doing this requires extreme attention to what you are doing but it can be done.


Where's my money?


----------



## Renfro (Sep 29, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Where's my money?


Check is in the mail bro, just don't try to cash it at a bank. Take it to one of the quick cash places and make sure not to put up any collateral.


----------



## Apalchen (Sep 30, 2020)

Well hopefully he got his electric back on, didn't sound like wifey was very happy.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 30, 2020)

@Moabfighter 
Did you figure out your problem?
Curious as to what ultimately was the issue.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Its simple...disconnect the wires going to it and try to turn breaker back on...1 simple way to test.
> But most times they put a 'fake load' on it and check with amp meter. With original wires removed.


Interesting about the fake load. 
I've replaced bad breakers that would go back to the on position instead of staying in the middle. 

My first step would still be to throw in a new breaker lol.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 30, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Spread your load


lol sorry I had to


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2020)

Didn’t fix it. Only thing I can do is clean room out. But guy can’t come back for two days..... fuck. Bought some lamps last night :/

everything had been perfectly fine man. I didn’t add any extra to it. If nothung else? I’m using half the watts I was this time last month. Back in veg


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Didn’t fix it. Only thing I can do is clean room out. But guy can’t come back for two days..... fuck. Bought some lamps last night :/
> 
> everything had been perfectly fine man. I didn’t add any extra to it. If nothung else? I’m using half the watts I was this time last month. Back in veg


Did you investigate that one outlet everything is plugged into?


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Didn’t fix it. Only thing I can do is clean room out. But guy can’t come back for two days..... fuck. Bought some lamps last night :/
> 
> everything had been perfectly fine man. I didn’t add any extra to it. If nothung else? I’m using half the watts I was this time last month. Back in veg


If you turn your main off then you should be able to open the outlet up safely and see if any wires or the plug have melted or you may even see black scorch marks where its 'grounded' itself out.
You could hide the plants and equipment in a rental van for the few hours the electrician is there...then move back when its fixed.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> If you turn your main off then you should be able to open the outlet up safely and see if any wires or the plug have melted or you may even see black scorch marks where its 'grounded' itself out.
> You could hide the plants and equipment in a rental van for the few hours the electrician is there...then move back when its fixed.


Okay I will turn the main off and open the suspect plug off. But I still don’t understand the remedy. I make some wires that are touching not be touching or whatever and my breaker will come back on properly? Or will something have to be uninstalled/reinstalled. Didn’t take electrical class in school man..... just wiring up my lights was a big pain.
Also is this a common slow building occurrence? As I said a lot now, setup hasn’t changed etc. it’s been exactly this way for over a year. Just slowly been wearing it down or...? Dust got in it? Just can’t figure out what caused this


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay I will turn the main off and open the suspect plug off. But I still don’t understand the remedy. I make some wires that are touching not be touching or whatever and my breaker will come back on properly? Or will something have to be uninstalled/reinstalled. Didn’t take electrical class in school man..... just wiring up my lights was a big pain.
> Also is this a common slow building occurrence? As I said a lot now, setup hasn’t changed etc. it’s been exactly this way for over a year. Just slowly been wearing it down or...? Dust got in it? Just can’t figure out what caused this


First question...yup, after you turn off the main breaker if you disconnect the wires from the plug/outlet and cover the end of the wires with electrical tape you can leave them sitting...you just don't want them to touch bare metal or your skin.
Then turn all the breakers back on normally..if nothing trips then the outlet has a short and needs replacing.
Remember to turn power back off before you install new outlet plug. 
Second question...yes again...this happens a lot...I've seen it mainly with portable heaters or fireplaces that pull a lot of amperage...the wires and metal parts in the plug heat up and start to slowly melt the plastics holding them until eventually the lines get too close to one another or a ground and short out and then it pops the breaker/fuse.
For reference here is a link that shows front of plug looks ok, but when they opened it they found a big mess. 





Electrical outlet melted - DoItYourself.com Community Forums


Electrical outlet melted - Electrical - AC & DC



www.doityourself.com


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 30, 2020)

I just had a similar situation when I upgraded my a/c. When it would kick on/over the draw would pop stuff out that wasn't on circuit with it so I used an outside line. Its like it was pulling so much energy from the entire box that it would kick out stuff on other breakers.

Are you running something in your house that you weren't running before the power outing?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay I will turn the main off and open the suspect plug off. But I still don’t understand the remedy. I make some wires that are touching not be touching or whatever and my breaker will come back on properly? Or will something have to be uninstalled/reinstalled. Didn’t take electrical class in school man..... just wiring up my lights was a big pain.
> Also is this a common slow building occurrence? As I said a lot now, setup ha mosn’t changed etc. it’s been exactly this way for over a year. Just slowly been wearing it down or...? Dust got in it? Just can’t figure out what caused this


Pull it apart, look for damage and you might as well replace it. Take pics before you disconnect it. Disregard the red wires in my pic and pretend they're black like yours are probably going to be. Your black wire(s) are more than likely going to be your hot but you never know what the guy before you did. I recommend a wand, they are really cheap( like this one from the depot).
Breaker on
Breaker off


You can also check your wires with them pulled right off your outlet


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 30, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Electrical outlet melted - DoItYourself.com Community Forums
> 
> 
> Electrical outlet melted - Electrical - AC & DC
> ...


This is what mine looked like inside. We smelled a strange smell one day, investigated the house and grow room and couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I chalked it up to the smoke outside from all the fires recently.

The next day is when I was awoken by the smoke detector, jumped out of bed and ripped straight to the growroom expecting the tent to be burning or something. Nothing wrong with the tent, but the outlet was on fire and the cord in it burning as well. Flipped the breaker and had a look inside.

I took the pictures from @Mak'er Grow link and saved them so I could post them here in case in the future someone else looks up this thread. They will be able to see exactly what can happen before a fire actually breaks out... it starts on the inside, you won't see anything from the outside.

Don't overload your lines. If you are using extension cords and they are hot, you have too much going through it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> This is what mine looked like inside. We smelled a strange smell one day, investigated the house and grow room and couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I chalked it up to the smoke outside from all the fires recently.
> 
> The next day is when I was awoken by the smoke detector, jumped out of bed and ripped straight to the growroom expecting the tent to be burning or something. Nothing wrong with the tent, but the outlet was on fire and the cord in it burning as well. Flipped the breaker and had a look inside.
> 
> ...


Dude thank you and @natureboygrower for the help I will use this info properly. But honestly if I’ve done this to one of my plugs..... burnt it like that.... I’m done growing. If I’m too stupid to not burn the house down, I don’t need to be doing the grow anymore.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude thank you and @natureboygrower for the help I will use this info properly. But honestly if I’ve done this to one of my plugs..... burnt it like that.... I’m done growing. If I’m too stupid to not burn the house down, I don’t need to be doing the grow anymore.


Maybe just downgrade a little...1 light and couple plants.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude thank you and @natureboygrower for the help I will use this info properly. But honestly if I’ve done this to one of my plugs..... burnt it like that.... I’m done growing. If I’m too stupid to not burn the house down, I don’t need to be doing the grow anymore.


The fact that this alarms you makes you a responsible home owner. Find the problem and KEEP GROWING. Outlets fail, dude. Everything does in a home lol.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude thank you and @natureboygrower for the help I will use this info properly. But honestly if I’ve done this to one of my plugs..... burnt it like that.... I’m done growing. If I’m too stupid to not burn the house down, I don’t need to be doing the grow anymore.


Hey, I know how you feel. Scared the shit out of me. When it comes to family I could give a shit about the plants if this was going to be an ongoing issue.

The electrician I contacted was really helpful. With cannabis legal here I had no problem showing him my grows and all the little things that a guy needs plugged in to make it work. Bluelab Gaurdian, fans, exhaust, lights... you know.. a tonne of cords and wattage drawn.

As an electrician he found this pretty exciting, a new above ground industry for him. I got him to put in two 15AMP breakers into the room. I wanted to make sure I'd never have this issue again. 

He let me know you don't want to use the full 15 Amps.. best off to keep it way under.. I try not to draw any more than 1000 watts out of each of these outlets. No problems since then and no hot cords.

You have to be careful, as sometimes it's not so obvious what is drawing. Right now with that breaker down, you can see how many things are drawing off of that breaker. Those are the appliances and outlets you need to be concerned with and count your wattage from.

I'd suggest getting an independent line in. One 15 amp fuse will power your lights with ease, and you can just plug your accessories into the existing outlets. This should give you plenty of lee-way.

Also, it should go without saying that you should have at a bare minimum one fire extinguisher next to your growroom and a functional and tested smoke detector.

If you take the proper precautions, you should be fine!


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 30, 2020)

I just want to get this straight? If you unplug your grow shit, can you reset the breaker and it works fine?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> I just want to get this straight? If you unplug your grow shit, can you reset the breaker and it works fine?


Good question lol


----------



## Renfro (Sep 30, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> This is what mine looked like inside. We smelled a strange smell one day, investigated the house and grow room and couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I chalked it up to the smoke outside from all the fires recently.
> 
> The next day is when I was awoken by the smoke detector, jumped out of bed and ripped straight to the growroom expecting the tent to be burning or something. Nothing wrong with the tent, but the outlet was on fire and the cord in it burning as well. Flipped the breaker and had a look inside.
> 
> ...


Thats common when you have aluminum wire on a receptacle thats not rates for aluminum wire.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> I just want to get this straight? If you unplug your grow shit, can you reset the breaker and it works fine?


No


----------



## bgmike8 (Sep 30, 2020)

Ok. With the breaker off, have you unscrewed the receptacle and looked at it?


Moabfighter said:


> No


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 30, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Thats common when you have aluminum wire on a receptacle thats not rates for aluminum wire.


I'm going to check, pretty sure I have copper wire. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> No


You have to have a short somewhere if it isnt the breaker. You may get lucky and find it in an outlet, or it may be in a junction box somewhere that feeds that circuit.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 30, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I'm going to check, pretty sure I have copper wire. Thanks for the heads up!


Yeah I know you said you grabbed that pic but that is aluminum wire in the pic. 60s aluminum wire with a de-rated ground.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

I worked with an electrician who said aluminum was run in a lot of trailers. I've never seen it.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I worked with an electrician who said aluminum was run in a lot of trailers. I've never seen it.


It was run in a lot of homes built from '65 - '72


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2020)

My trailer was built in 2000. As I mentioned, I had an electrician test the blown breaker and breaker box etc with some sort of meter and basically every single plug not on my grow room. So I’ve been breaking it down all day, burning corpses of the plants you know, dumping dirt etc getting it tidy. It’s gotta be the main grow outlet. I run all my stuff off two plugs on one outlet. Timer on one for the lights, surge protector with 4 or 5 fans on it plus my main duct exhaust 24/7. Gotta be that plug. Scary stuff honestly because I’m illiterate and have a family and no idea the solution. We are having to use lamps now because our overhead lights don’t work and I’m 99% sure this is because of my grow shit and I feel like an asshole for my family having to use lamps and shit because I’m stupid.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Ok. With the breaker off, have you unscrewed the receptacle and looked at it?


An electrician has and says the breaker is all 100% good. He’s removed the cover and used his meter etc. says breaker is all clear


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> My trailer was built in 2000. As I mentioned, I had an electrician test the blown breaker and breaker box etc with some sort of meter and basically every single plug not on my grow room. So I’ve been breaking it down all day, burning corpses of the plants you know, dumping dirt etc getting it tidy. It’s gotta be the main grow outlet. I run all my stuff off two plugs on one outlet. Timer on one for the lights, surge protector with 4 or 5 fans on it plus my main duct exhaust 24/7. Gotta be that plug. Scary stuff honestly because I’m illiterate and have a family and no idea the solution. We are having to use lamps now because our overhead lights don’t work and I’m 99% sure this is because of my grow shit and I feel like an asshole for my family having to use lamps and shit because I’m stupid.


Through thick and thin, bro lol. Dont be so hard on yourself. Whatever caused it, your breaker did it's job by tripping off. So no harm other than a few lights gone dark. If your overhead lights are connected to that circuit, than yes, you may have overloaded it a bit with your grow stuff. I never put lights and outlets on the same circuit personally, most electricians I know dont either. Let us know what you find out. Good luck


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> My trailer was built in 2000. As I mentioned, I had an electrician test the blown breaker and breaker box etc with some sort of meter and basically every single plug not on my grow room. So I’ve been breaking it down all day, burning corpses of the plants you know, dumping dirt etc getting it tidy. It’s gotta be the main grow outlet. I run all my stuff off two plugs on one outlet. Timer on one for the lights, surge protector with 4 or 5 fans on it plus my main duct exhaust 24/7. Gotta be that plug. Scary stuff honestly because I’m illiterate and have a family and no idea the solution. We are having to use lamps now because our overhead lights don’t work and I’m 99% sure this is because of my grow shit and I feel like an asshole for my family having to use lamps and shit because I’m stupid.


Like I said, I'm guessing it's just the outlet. At least I hope so. It's an easy fix if that's what it is. But if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself, DON'T. I'm hoping that's it.


15 Amp Commercial Grade Tamper Resistant Duplex Outlet, White



And next time "spread your load", like @Renfro said, lol.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

If its just an outlet we can totally talk you through it @Moabfighter . Open that outlet for us! The suspense is killing me!

Edit 
Is the same electrician coming back? How are you going to explain the "new" room?


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 1, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> An electrician has and says the breaker is all 100% good. He’s removed the cover and used his meter etc. says breaker is all clear


The receptacle is where you plug in your shit. Its not the breaker. With the breaker off you should unscrew the receptacle from the wall and take a look at the connections. Possibly post pics of it...


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 1, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Yeah I know you said you grabbed that pic but that is aluminum wire in the pic. 60s aluminum wire with a de-rated ground.


Guess this turned out to be a real good thread as far as electrical and fire safety. I'm definitely confirming when I get home. It's a recently built house.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 1, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> If its just an outlet we can totally talk you through it @Moabfighter . Open that outlet for us! The suspense is killing me!
> 
> Edit
> Is the same electrician coming back? How are you going to explain the "new" room?


Yeah, that was the thought running through the back of my mind, didn't want to plant the paranoia seed though. Is the electrician on to him, and if so does he really care?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 1, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Yeah, that was the thought running through the back of my mind, didn't want to plant the paranoia seed though. Is the electrician on to him, and if so does he really care?


Well we told him he had a spare storage room for junk we’d rather him not go in today... nice guy. Electrician, and preacher. Doubt he’d rat but also doubt he’s looking beyond the plugs. I’ll open that plug up within the hour for you guys mans word


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

Plug I thought with problem. Don’t see shit.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

Think we found the problem boys. I took the plug out. Look at that fat white chord in the back. Looks like maybe a mice chew d it in half???


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Think we found the problem boys. I took the plug out. Look at that fat white chord in the back. Looks like maybe a mice chew d it in half???


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!


Really man you think so


----------



## Merkn4aSquirtn (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Really man you think so


Stick ya little pinky in there and find out 

Jk
Seriously tho, hope ya found it.
I don't like it when people are too hard on themselves and don't feel confident in doing things. The moment you think you can solve something and actually do it.
Confidence rises


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

Merkn4aSquirtn said:


> Stick ya little pinky in there and find out
> 
> Jk
> Seriously tho, hope ya found it.
> ...


It is a great feeling to accomplish something you didn’t think you could do. Such as I knew I wouldn’t find anything opening it.... but. Alas, apparently yes I did. Not to say I personally can fix it. But I fount it so it’s something. I’d love to be able to fix but that majorly cut wire worries me. How’s that gonna be fixed? Cut, spliced some wire from the top bit of chord, and wire it to new plug?


----------



## Merkn4aSquirtn (Oct 2, 2020)

Don't get me lying 
I'd imagine as long as your breaker is completely shut off to where you're not getting any power, you'd be ok to touch around and see if any wires touching that shouldn't be or wires completely cut.
If it were me, I'd be googling how to replace a receptacle or YouTube for some video explanation. 
Or call the electrician back and let him in that room to do what he does.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> It is a great feeling to accomplish something you didn’t think you could do. Such as I knew I wouldn’t find anything opening it.... but. Alas, apparently yes I did. Not to say I personally can fix it. But I fount it so it’s something. I’d love to be able to fix but that majorly cut wire worries me. How’s that gonna be fixed? Cut, spliced some wire from the top bit of chord, and wire it to new plug?


I dont see any problems there othwr than they didnt use wire caps...

Are the contacts looking good? Thats where the wires screw into the back of the receptacle.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 2, 2020)

Wondering why not temporarily run extension cords (with the proper rating) and spread the load off of a few rooms temporarily while you fix the problem, instead of getting rid of all your plants.

I know you are worried about and an electrician being in there, but you could also move your plants and equipment temporarily while he works in there.

I'm sure you can figure it out, just be sure to use a non-contact voltage tester on everything you think is shut off before sticking your hands on stuff.
I go as far as using a needle nose plier to touch the neutral and hot sides each to ground, just to be safe


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Think we found the problem boys. I took the plug out. Look at that fat white chord in the back. Looks like maybe a mice chew d it in half???
> 
> View attachment 4701849


That's not chewed by mice. That's how multiple outlets on the same circuit are wired. The line comes in, hits the outlet, and then the line goes back out to the next outlet. What looks like it's chewed was actually cut on purpose to access the wires inside the cable jacket.

I suggest you do what it takes to get a professional in to fix it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That's not chewed by mice. That's how multiple outlets on the same circuit are wired. The line comes in, hits the outlet, and then the line goes back out to the next outlet. What looks like it's chewed was actually cut on purpose to access the wires inside the cable jacket.
> 
> I suggest you do what it takes to get a professional in to fix it.


Yeah I don’t feel comfortable attempting to fix this. If I do it wrong it could send the whole place into flame or kill me and my balls aren’t too big to ask for help when I need it and in this case I need that help.

to the other fellow that asked about my plants. I have them in a back bathroom that is already clear so no need for him to go in. However they’ve been without light since I made this thread.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn


Renfro said:


> It can kill you is you're smart too. Gotta pay attention to what you are doing.
> 
> Always work in a panel with one hand, right hand only. This prevents electricity from going through your heart if you did accidentally touch a bus bar. Left hand and power goes thru your heart to get to your grounded feet. Both hands and power goes through your heart. So keep your left hand in your pocket not holding something grounded while working with your right hand.
> 
> A pair of gloves can also help keep you from touching a bus bar. I have often changed main breakers without pulling the meter to kill power. Doing this requires extreme attention to what you are doing but it can be done.


G-Damn! did not know that!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I don’t feel comfortable attempting to fix this. If I do it wrong it could send the whole place into flame or kill me and my balls aren’t too big to ask for help when I need it and in this case I need that help.
> 
> to the other fellow that asked about my plants. I have them in a back bathroom that is already clear so no need for him to go in. However they’ve been without light since I made this thread.


It's electricity. If you don't feel comfortable working with it don't. Many of us do our own stuff but myself I've worked in several construction fields and have been adding plugs, running circuits, etc... for years. 

I don't feel comfortable giving you any advice other than to call a professional.

Good luck.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It's electricity. If you don't feel comfortable working with it don't. Many of us do our own stuff but myself I've worked in several construction fields and have been adding plugs, running circuits, etc... for years.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable giving you any advice other than to call a professional.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you. I’ll let everyone know what happens. I’m not playing with it anymore just gonna finish tidying room up and get dude back over. 
I mean if it isn’t this plug then what.....? Electrician vaguely mentioned there could be a plug under the trailer for the water heater that went bad but water heater works fine.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 2, 2020)

@Moabfighter you said you run 2 x 800W LED lights? Is that true 800Watts or 800 "equivalent" watts which many LED makers give? Maybe that's a tough question. If so send us the model number of the QB's so someone can look it up.

But by my math if it's 1600 Watts then since P = IV then your amps are 1600/110V = 16amps (in USA). That's too much for a 15A circuit!

Like suggested above, run an extension cord under the door to a recepticle that is on another breaker and plug one of the lights into it. Make sure it's a good extension cord like 12 guage awg. The lower guage number is better so don't make mistake of getting 16 thinking 16 is better than 12!


----------



## Nizza (Oct 2, 2020)

you should just replace all the plugs and light switches (did you check the light switches?) first, they are cheap and easy to do
use the voltage tester and make sure they aren't live and swap them out, and see if the problem goes away. It may be alot cheaper than having an electrician do it, and as far as I know you can work on your own houses electrical

@raggyb I think he said the breaker will not un-trip but I agree splitting the load across multiple breakers would be the best solution. I like to have my lights on the same circuit as my extraction fan though, so if something does trip, the lights don't stay on and overheat the room


----------



## raggyb (Oct 2, 2020)

Nizza said:


> @raggyb I think he said the breaker will not un-trip but I agree splitting the load across multiple breakers would be the best solution. I like to have my lights on the same circuit as my extraction fan though, so if something does trip, the lights don't stay on and overheat the room


you're right I forgot that part. but if I'm right and he had 16A going, it may have been what caused the damage in the first place. So don't fix it and plug that in the same and screw it again! 

I hope the wires in the wall aren't fried. You'd think the electrician would see that, but if he isn't allowed in the grow room, how is he going to test them? P.S., that's a good idea with the fans and light on same ckt.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2020)

So half the circuits in the house don't work, can't find anything wrong with the plug, electrician checked out the breaker box and gave it a clean bill of health.

It's just possible that you have one leg out on your 240V service. Did you ask your electrician to make sure that the power was getting into the breaker box okay?

This would explain why some circuits work and some don't. If you have an electric stove or a dryer, check to see if they work normally. If they don't, this might be your problem and that would mean it didn't have anything to do with your grow.

When you added up the total Watts on your lights and such, it didn't seem like enough to trip even a 15A/120V breaker. That's why I'm suspicious that you may have some other issue.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 2, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> So half the circuits in the house don't work, can't find anything wrong with the plug, electrician checked out the breaker box and gave it a clean bill of health.
> 
> It's just possible that you have one leg out on your 240V service. Did you ask your electrician to make sure that the power was getting into the breaker box okay?
> 
> ...


I thought he was only losing power in one room and losing one leg was my first thought. You will notice random shit isn't powered but wouldn't you think with the guy opening up the panel to check breakers would have checked the main feed?


----------



## Nizza (Oct 2, 2020)

raggyb said:


> you're right I forgot that part. but if I'm right and he had 16A going, it may have been what caused the damage in the first place. So don't fix it and plug that in the same and screw it again!
> 
> I hope the wires in the wall aren't fried. You'd think the electrician would see that, but if he isn't allowed in the grow room, how is he going to test them? P.S., that's a good idea with the fans and light on same ckt.


I agree- don't keep putting that same amount of power through that circuit, hell yea!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I thought he was only losing power in one room and losing one leg was my first thought. You will notice random shit isn't powered but wouldn't you think with the guy opening up the panel to check breakers would have checked the main feed?


Sometimes people get tunnel vision and don't check for all the possibilities. In any case, I'm just guessing based on incomplete information provided by someone without much electrical knowledge.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 2, 2020)

You guys are on this page honestly talking stuff way over my head amps and circuits etc. i can tel you, bedroom 3 is on a “15a”, and the lights my power etc was working fine at 4:45am that morning when I woke up to piss because bathroom lights worked. My ole lady woke me up about 8 said shit was wonky. My timer is set to come on at 6am. Timer flicking on had to do it.

this time last month I was running a hlg100, 4 HLG qb 132, at 70 watts each, twoHLG qb 96 at 150 watts about each, and then myexhaust fan, and multiple fans in the tent.

electrician said breaker was fine, and direction of power loss (idk how he gauges this) was towards direction of my grow room. I have no reason to believe it’s any room but my grow room because I use minimal appliances or electronics otherwise. My oven, washer, dryer, hot water heater, fridge, etc all work fine.
my overhead lights do not nor does half my plugs about. On the direction of home as grow room. Half of living room and everything to the left is A ok.

edit the breaker that won’t click back to correct position is the grow room breaker


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys are on this page honestly talking stuff way over my head amps and circuits etc. i can tel you, bedroom 3 is on a “15a”, and the lights my power etc was working fine at 4:45am that morning when I woke up to piss because bathroom lights worked. My ole lady woke me up about 8 said shit was wonky. My timer is set to come on at 6am. Timer flicking on had to do it.
> 
> this time last month I was running a hlg100, 4 HLG qb 132, at 70 watts each, twoHLG qb 96 at 150 watts about each, and then myexhaust fan, and multiple fans in the tent.
> 
> ...


It sounds like there's more on that circuit than just your grow stuff. I'm no electrician though.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 2, 2020)

It would cost you less than 10 bucks to buy a cheap tester to make sure the electric is actually off(or just flip the main breaker) and buy a new outlet, you already got far enough that you could see how all the wires are attached. Just use a screwdriver and take them off and put them back on the new outlet. The only tools you should need is a screw driver and possibly needle nose pliers if you need to rebend the loop on the end of the wires.

Outlets are like 2 dollars, I'd try that before calling an electrician, if it doesn't work your only out 2 dollars and you learned how to replace an outlet.

EDIT: if your worried you will mix the wires up. Hold the new out upright like the old one and take one wire off the old outlet at a time and nice it to the new one. That way you have no chance of mixing them up.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 2, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> It would cost you less than 10 bucks to buy a cheap tester to make sure the electric is actually off(or just flip the main breaker) and buy a new outlet, you already got far enough that you could see how all the wires are attached. Just use a screwdriver and take them off and put them back on the new outlet. The only tools you should need is a screw driver and possibly needle nose pliers if you need to rebend the loop on the end of the wires.
> 
> Outlets are like 2 dollars, I'd try that before calling an electrician, if it doesn't work your only out 2 dollars and you learned how to replace an outlet.
> 
> EDIT: if your worried you will mix the wires up. Hold the new out upright like the old one and take one wire off the old outlet at a time and nice it to the new one. That way you have no chance of mixing them up.


Its hard to say for sure, but I don't see side screws on that outlet so no screwdriver needed...strip ends and push in to back holes of the new receptacle, but yes do 1 at a time and everything should be fine. 

@Moabfighter ...in your 1 pic it does look like the plug may have some damage to the top plug...is that the one you used for timer/lights?
Have you inspected the timer or plug that was plugged in there to see if it has melted or darkened around the plug pins?

Oh and an easy check would be disconnect the wires from that outlet and check to see if breaker turns on...if breaker turns on then 10 mins and $2 or so will fix it.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I don’t feel comfortable attempting to fix this. If I do it wrong it could send the whole place into flame or kill me and my balls aren’t too big to ask for help when I need it and in this case I need that help.
> 
> to the other fellow that asked about my plants. I have them in a back bathroom that is already clear so no need for him to go in. However they’ve been without light since I made this thread.


If we had discovered that the receptacle was burned up i think we could have walked you through a replacement job.

But now i agree. You should get a pro.
You probably dont have a meter and you dont understand the basics of electrical.
Not a knock on you. I know a guy that can build a house from the ground up and he doesnt fuck with electric. Paid me 200 just to install a 220v 30 amp circuit.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 2, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys are on this page honestly talking stuff way over my head amps and circuits etc. i can tel you, bedroom 3 is on a “15a”, and the lights my power etc was working fine at 4:45am that morning when I woke up to piss because bathroom lights worked. My ole lady woke me up about 8 said shit was wonky. My timer is set to come on at 6am. Timer flicking on had to do it.
> 
> this time last month I was running a hlg100, 4 HLG qb 132, at 70 watts each, twoHLG qb 96 at 150 watts about each, and then myexhaust fan, and multiple fans in the tent.
> 
> ...


But just fyi. If that cheap receptacle burned up, it could have caused a short. A short would be when those two wires go in there, because of the defect, they make contact together.
So if youre comfortable unscrewing or even cutting the suspect receptacle out of the circuit, using insulated wire cutters, you may be able to reset breaker.

U you just make sure the 2 wires arent touching each other


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 2, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> But just fyi. If that cheap receptacle burned up, it could have caused a short. A short would be when those two wires go in there, because of the defect, they make contact together.
> So if youre comfortable unscrewing or even cutting the suspect receptacle out of the circuit, using insulated wire cutters, you may be able to reset breaker.
> 
> U you just make sure the 2 wires are touching each other


?
Ah see you caught it...lol


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> ?


fixed. Holy shit.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 2, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> fixed. Holy shit.


Was hoping you could get back to your post and fix it in time...lol


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Was hoping you could get back to your post and fix it in time...lol


----------



## lazaah (Oct 3, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> fixed. Holy shit.


Hooraa! I've been watching this go down with anticipation. Well done!


----------



## Dennydank (Oct 3, 2020)

Shit man hard lesson learned. Anytime a breaker flips or fries safely, just count your stars . That shit saved your ass...

thst being said def research basic electrical...

good growers will put a whole new pannel in orna seperate circuit... especially in the US , where running 4 legs / 240v has clear efficiency benifits...

learn and be safe man.. good luck..

this is why i do my own damn wirring.. it may be daunting at first butonce you get the basics you can make it safer foryou and everyone...

always ground your equipment ina grow! If its two prongs adapt it to three and ground to somethinf that wont zap your ass...

also ground faultoutlets are a god send... i think they are becoming code in many places ... but if u dont use gfc . Switch to them now...

Another thing is neber upgrade your circuit breaker to a larger one without for sure knowing the wirring amd outlets are code or better...

just dropping general tips for anyone.

peace be safe.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 3, 2020)

Dennydank said:


> Shit man hard lesson learned. Anytime a breaker flips or fries safely, just count your stars . That shit saved your ass...
> 
> thst being said def research basic electrical...
> 
> ...


Before I retired from the trade...ok I quit...lol
I noticed a lot of newer installs we did had GFI breakers and the bathrooms and water areas would get regular breakers, but have GFI outlets...or GFCI I think is the term used now.


----------



## Dennydank (Oct 3, 2020)

Ah nice. Wish I was in the tax bracket to afford newish homes... im sure most would do that..

how long did you do it? What made you quit?


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Before I retired from the trade...ok I quit...lol
> I noticed a lot of newer installs we did had GFI breakers and the bathrooms and water areas would get regular breakers, but have GFI outlets...or GFCI I think is the term used now.


From what an instructor at the community college told me, theyre doing gfci and i think its called arc fault breakers


----------



## Renfro (Oct 3, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> arc fault breakers


Talk about pissing me off... Fucking hate those damn things, nuisance trips...


----------



## Renfro (Oct 3, 2020)

But yeah, Arc Fault breakers are now in the code for most rooms of the home. If I remember right it was 2011 code cycle that started that shit. 2014 they added more rooms like laundry rooms and shit.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 3, 2020)

When I was wiring the building for inspection they wanted a gcfi on every circuit, said that's code for a "garage". I guess it is technically a garage but I screwed the garage door shut and had spray foam insulation sprayed over top of it, LOL.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 3, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys are on this page honestly talking stuff way over my head amps and circuits etc. i can tel you, bedroom 3 is on a “15a”, and the lights my power etc was working fine at 4:45am that morning when I woke up to piss because bathroom lights worked. My ole lady woke me up about 8 said shit was wonky. My timer is set to come on at 6am. Timer flicking on had to do it.
> 
> this time last month I was running a hlg100, 4 HLG qb 132, at 70 watts each, twoHLG qb 96 at 150 watts about each, and then myexhaust fan, and multiple fans in the tent.
> 
> ...


sorry if I'm making things worse throwing in my 2 cents when you have electricians on the call and i am no enectrician but I'm just a college boy and am rooting for you to fix this and I cannot help myself so here I go again. This seems like a problem you have to divide and conquer to find out what part is bad. it really could be any part, the wire, the outlet, the timer, the power strip, any of the lights,...etc. If current exceeds the limit of 15A on your fuse then the fuse blows. Amps is the unit of measure of current strength in electricity. It is much like the current in a river as in how fast is the water flowing downstream. If current goes over what parts were made for components would heat up too much and eventually burn or melt which is like the damn on the river breaking and flooding the town. The breaker turns off the flow of river water so even though the damn is broken the town is saved. Yay!

So if I recap what you say correctly, your oven, washer, dryer, hot water heater, fridge, etc all work fine. I don't know shit about trailers but those are all major appliances so the trailer manufacturer may have smartly put them on separate circuits. Your overhead lights nor half my plugs don't work. So it's not impossible they are on the same circuit even though they're in different rooms. By1 circuit you can think of it like 1 loop of wire going around your trailer from one plug or light to the next like a runner in baseball runs the bases so also called a 'home run'. To keep the level of the river at a constant height the power panel provides more current when you turn more things on. So when your timer went off something in that circuit got overstressed and failed, probably causing a short. And now the breaker repeatedly says nah ah, nogonadoit. This why I think and others think it's either an outlet, or it might even be the wiring behind the walls but from experience these guys say the outlets go before the wiring does. 

So you really have to make sure EVERYTHING that doesn't work is unplugged and not just turned off, and do that on every plug that doesn't work. You have suspected one outlook, but if it doesn't look burnt or discolored, you have to check them all. And of course don't fuck with it if you aren't confident because it's dangerous! I'm saying you may have had too much current draw which was your original problem, but that caused another problem, so now you have to solve the second problem first. But regarding the first problem, too much power, let me try to add up your light's power draw. Again these guys may know right off, but I don't know LEDs so I have to do my best to look it up 

You gave me a hlg100, 4 HLG qb 132, at 70 watts each, twoHLG qb 96 at 150 watts about each, and then myexhaust fan, and multiple fans in the tent. I'll probably ignore the fans. Note Watts are power and equal Current times Volts. So

Edit:
hlg100 = 95 watts
4 HLG qb 132, 75 watts x 4 = 300
twoHLG qb 96 at 150 watt x 2 = 300

I can't find the HLG qb 96, but a MW driver i see sold with it can drive up to 240 W, so safe to assume the most is 240 per?

So according to this you are not pulling 800 x 2 watts = 1600, but more like say 1000 watts with the extras. right? no a/c??? no electric space heater??

I have to ask if you are in Canada because you run on different voltage and I'm not sure if you have to check you are not buying US only electronics? Anyhow, I would say you are then pulling about 10 Amps of current from your grow room. If other things are on the same circuit, idk, space heater, blow dryer, etc. So anyhow, 10A is pretty high to run non-stop for 18 hours, and fluctuations can wear things down. 

Check if you want if there are no errors in my guestimate above. Let us know if you have had other things in the trailer like space heater or ac in the plugs that don't work. even vacuum cleaner or blow dryer.

But to fix the problem you have now, you probably need to empty out the grow room and let a pro in there, if you don't find where the problem is pretty soon. Hope it works out for you. Keep asking questions if you want I'm sure we'll keep trying to answer...


----------



## raggyb (Oct 3, 2020)

sorry i had to edit the above so hope it looks as intended...


----------



## Renfro (Oct 4, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I have to ask if you are in Canada because you run on different voltage and I'm not sure if you have to check you are not buying US only electronics?


Pretty sure all of Canada uses the same 120/240 volt spilt phase power for residential that we use in the USA.


----------



## Dennydank (Oct 4, 2020)

Dont you have to put together hlg ur self? Could be a bad driver drawing too much ...


----------



## Renfro (Oct 4, 2020)

Dennydank said:


> Dont you have to put together hlg ur self? Could be a bad driver drawing too much ...


To no avail, he has tried resetting the breaker with his grow equipment unplugged. This eliminates the grow equipment as the cause.

Since the problem started out of nowhere it makes me think the homes wiring is likely ok.

I would do the following if I was there.

1) Pull the offending breaker and disconnect the wire from it, stick it back in and try to reset it with no wire connected. If this doesn't reset then the breaker is bad, if not proceed to step 2.

2) Using a multimeter test the wire that was connected to the breaker for continuity to ground. If there is no reading (open circuit) this is a good thing, if there is continuity then we have a short to ground either in the homes wiring OR more likely something faulty that is plugged in on that circuit.

3) If there is continuity from the hot to ground I would start by unplugging everything thats on that circuit and then with the wire reconnected to the breaker try to reset the breaker. If it won't stay ON then the problem is likely in the homes wiring and we would proceed to step 4. If the circuit stays ON then start plugging things back in one at a time until the breaker trips and then you have pinpointed the offending device. 

4) With the circuit powered off, start pulling receptacles from the wall boxes to inspect for problems. The ground wire is not insulated and could be touching a hot terminal causing the short. This is unlikely as the wire probably did not move on it's own but we have to check. If you see any connections that are lose, tighten them. If you see anything melted, replace it.

Something to consider, have you put any nails or screws in the wall? If your nail or screw went through a cable then it could be shorting the hot and the ground inside the cable. That would suck because you will have to get in the wall and replace that section of cable from point to point, that may involve opening up more drywall than you would like.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 4, 2020)

i didnt read the whole thread but it sounds like the main breaker is faulty or half tripped. Turn the main off and back on to be sure.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 4, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Talk about pissing me off... Fucking hate those damn things, nuisance trips...


Fuckin junk. Those are not "more safe" , i think they are more prone to fire. Thats just my opinion. The guys making the codes are not installing them. They are junk, maybe a company will make a better one but ive not ran across a good one yet. 
We started putting them in bedroom circuits back in 2004 ish , then by 2006 they were no longer needed.....now im pretty sure its code again to use them....not sure if its just the bedrooms or what all they added. 
Either way ,. they are made junk , they trip for anything. We had to battle the inspector about putting them on the ceiling fans. The simple fan pops them every 20 or 30 times. (usually the day they sold the home, the buyers would walk in and blow a arc fault breaker by flipping the light switch on......that didnt help sell the house at all. At that point it was either buy us better arc fault breakers or fight the inspector over it.... the boss chose to fight the inspector) 
GFCI outlets are junk too but at least they can handle regular stuff most of the time. That and they are a bit safer to use.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 4, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Pretty sure all of Canada uses the same 120/240 volt spilt phase power for residential that we use in the USA.


oops. okay. sorry Ca.


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 4, 2020)

I 'am an electrician and I 'am confused by this thread lol. You guys sound like my customers when I get there and they already know the answer and use lot's of words to explain it. Go get a electrician to figure it out, I'm sure you can find someone to turn a blind eye or just shut it down for now. Get a 20 amp plug installed in the room for a iron or whatever else you can think of and run with that. Electricity can be a bitch sometimes, trust me I know.


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 4, 2020)

Renfro said:


> 2) Using a multimeter test the wire that was connected to the breaker for continuity to ground. If there is no reading (open circuit) this is a good thing, if there is continuity then we have a short to ground either in the homes wiring OR more likely something faulty that is plugged in on that circuit.


Take the neutral off the bar as well and check that for continuity. Could be either or.

You have to try to figure out what's on that breaker, isolate everything and break each leg(plug to plug) apart until it doesn't trip anymore.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> I 'am an electrician and I 'am confused by this thread lol. You guys sound like my customers when I get there and they already know the answer and use lot's of words to explain it. Go get a electrician to figure it out, I'm sure you can find someone to turn a blind eye or just shut it down for now. Get a 20 amp plug installed in the room for a iron or whatever else you can think of and run with that. Electricity can be a bitch sometimes, trust me I know.


You don't sound like an electrician to me. You can't use a 20 amp fuse unless you have the proper wiring. Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You don't sound like an electrician to me. You can't use a 20 amp fuse unless you have the proper wiring. Or am I misunderstanding something?


Yeah you have to run a new wire. Try installing electrical equipment specifically for your grow, it's way safer and you know your limits.
Get it done before you start growing, instead of randomly plugging in thousands of watts of power into whatever room your in.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 4, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> I 'am an electrician and I 'am confused by this thread lol. You guys sound like my customers when I get there and they already know the answer and use lot's of words to explain it. Go get a electrician to figure it out, I'm sure you can find someone to turn a blind eye or just shut it down for now. Get a 20 amp plug installed in the room for a iron or whatever else you can think of and run with that. Electricity can be a bitch sometimes, trust me I know.


 i read a lot of blogs for people trying to fix problems and almost every time i check a blog the pros contribution is always to say call a pro. furthermore they usually don't give the answer. i wonder why, hahahah? there are only a few that say anything helpful. and pros when they come they more often than not don't fix the problem permanently or they totally bullshit you and try to sell you a new system, when only one little thing was wrong. i wonder why on that too i say fecisiously. so if somebudy have any knowledge whatsoever i say give it a try and they will be better off trying to fix it themselves even if they were to fail half the time. That said, if one has no knowledge whatsoever and no mechanical aptitude then don't fuck with electricity, that's for sure.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

raggyb said:


> i read a lot of blogs for people trying to fix problems and almost every time i check a blog the pros contribution is always to say call a pro. furthermore they usually don't give the answer. i wonder why, hahahah? there are only a few that say anything helpful. and pros when they come they more often than not don't fix the problem permanently or they totally bullshit you and try to sell you a new system, when only one little thing was wrong. i wonder why on that too i say fecisiously. so if somebudy have any knowledge whatsoever i say give it a try and they will be better off trying to fix it themselves even if they were to fail half the time. That said, if one has no knowledge whatsoever and no mechanical aptitude then don't fuck with electricity, that's for sure.


I dont know what to make of this post. 
For 1 most electricians arent crooks or salesmen. Secondly, even if you have a mechanical aptitude, accidents happen. Especially if you are inexperienced or foolhardy. 
Call an electrician is good advice.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Yeah you have to run a new wire. Try installing electrical equipment specifically for your grow, it's way safer and you know your limits.
> Get it done before you start growing, instead of randomly plugging in thousands of watts of power into whatever room your in.


You don't need to run a new wire if your house already has 12 gauge wire. I agree that it's best to run a separate line for the grow room, but most people don't do that. I actually am gonna add a dedicated circuit for my grow room, I just haven't called out an electrician yet.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 4, 2020)

EVERY homeowner should learn how to swap out a busted outlet. Ffs, I could not imagine calling an electrician for that. Probably be $100 minimum service call where I'm at for a $2 part.


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You don't need to run a new wire if your house already has 12 gauge wire. I agree that it's best to run a separate line for the grow room, but most people don't do that. I actually am gonna add a dedicated circuit for my grow room, I just haven't called out an electrician yet.


Houses have 12 gauge wire that go to 20 amp receptacles, not 15amp receptacles. The whole point which is the best one is to have a dedicated line to the grow.


natureboygrower said:


> EVERY homeowner should learn how to swap out a busted outlet. Ffs, I could not imagine calling an electrician for that. Probably be $100 minimum service call where I'm at for a $2 part.


Lol how much does burning your house down cost? And trust me not everyone can or should change something as simple as a plug. Just because you can doesn't mean everyone should.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Houses have 12 gauge wire that go to 20 amp receptacles, not 15amp receptacles. The whole point which is the best one is to have a dedicated line to the grow.
> Lol how much does burning your house down cost? And trust me not everyone can or should change something as simple as a plug. Just because you can doesn't mean everyone should.


Not all houses have 12 gauge wire.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 4, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Lol how much does burning your house down cost? And trust me not everyone can or should change something as simple as a plug. Just because you can doesn't mean everyone should.


Burning your house down changing out an outlet? C'mon dude, it's probably happened but that's a bit dramatic. But that's your bread and butter, I wont hate. We arent talking him into getting into his panel, a simple disconnection of some wires with his main off with a tester in hand at the outlet. 
Maybe so many people wouldn't be broke if they had some confidence in themselves and took some initiative. 

Do you run you're own electrical business? What would you charge for a service that was a one outlet repair?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 4, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not all houses have 12 gauge wire.


Im 100% sure he knows this. 
Also not all homes that have 12 wire , use 20 amp outlets. Inspectors are too busy calling out dumb shit to actually call out dangerous stuff like this.

OP , after you get this fixed , have someone run you 2 wires to your panel , so you have 2 dedicated circuits for your grow. (the wire goes from the outlet straight to the panel with no other outlets on it. ) Then have that same person tell you exactly how many watts each outlet can handle to be safe.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Im 100% sure he knows this.
> Also not all homes that have 12 wire , use 20 amp outlets. Inspectors are too busy calling out dumb shit to actually call out dangerous stuff like this.
> 
> OP , after you get this fixed , have someone run you 2 wires to your panel , so you have 2 dedicated circuits for your grow. (the wire goes from the outlet straight to the panel with no other outlets on it. ) Then have that same person tell you exactly how many watts each outlet can handle to be safe.


He would if he's actually an electrician. But I don't believe everything I hear. I'm not saying he's not, I'm just skeptical.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 4, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Burning your house down changing out an outlet? C'mon dude, it's probably happened but that's a bit dramatic. But that's your bread and butter, I wont hate. We arent talking him into getting into his panel, a simple disconnection of some wires with his main off with a tester in hand at the outlet.
> Maybe so many people wouldn't be broke if they had some confidence in themselves and took some initiative.
> 
> Do you run you're own electrical business? What would you charge for a service that was a one outlet repair?


about 100 bucks but im guessing way more because its "something else too" 
49 cent for a new outlet and everyone is happy.

i have to agree with you .... most folks can do anything but wont touch electricity. Changing an outlet with solid advice is pretty straight forward. As an electrician/residential wire guy, i kinda know who can do it and who cant or wont. Im not mad at them a bit but its not that deep.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 4, 2020)

getogrow said:


> about 100 bucks but im guessing way more because its "something else too"
> 49 cent for a new outlet and everyone is happy.
> 
> i have to agree with you .... most folks can do anything but wont touch electricity. Changing an outlet with solid advice is pretty straight forward. As an electrician/residential wire guy, i kinda know who can do it and who cant or wont. Im not mad at them a bit but its not that deep.


I agree not everyone should attempt to work on their wiring. Some shouldn't even pick up a paint brush lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2020)

I wired my basement to handle [email protected] and when a master sparky checked my work he only found one wire that wasn't quite big enough for the breaker I chose, although it was fine for the load I was running.

I fully stand behind the recommendation of having a pro deal with the wiring if people don't feel confident with it. Risking death by electrical shock or burning your house down is high stakes and paying someone who knows what they're doing is cheap insurance.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 4, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Pretty sure all of Canada uses the same 120/240 volt spilt phase power for residential that we use in the USA.


I must have been too drunk, for the last two years. For some reason I thought you were based in the UK. This post of yours tripped me out..... Lol


----------



## Renfro (Oct 4, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Take the neutral off the bar as well and check that for continuity.


Because the neutral and ground are bonded at the service entrance you will find continuity between neutral and ground.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 5, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Because the neutral and ground are bonded at the service entrance you will find continuity between neutral and ground.


Ive been appreciating some of your posts lately..
If i took some pics of my electrical set up, would you look it over some time?

I think i did pretty good.
I installed 3 20 amp circuits. Each with just one outlet. 
Im confident im wired up all good. Im a little worried about the way the romex or whatnot is just hanging from the panel to the outlets. About 22 feet each kinda ran through the rafters or whatever you Call them in the basement.. I have some metal U nails . i plan to tack them up a little more neatly and securely. I bet its not up to code but i dont think its unsafe...


----------



## Renfro (Oct 5, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> rafters or whatever you Call them in the basement


Floor joists. Where are the pics?


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 5, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Floor joists. Where are the pics?


Ill have to take some. I,might do a grow journal.. I could tag you in it. Im trying to dial in a new room. 5 scrogs that will have 3'x3' screens and a total of 9 600watt hid's


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Ive been appreciating some of your posts lately..
> If i took some pics of my electrical set up, would you look it over some time?
> 
> I think i did pretty good.
> ...


Some? I appreciate them all, lol.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 5, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> I bet its not up to code but i dont think its unsafe...


Code here says you need a staple to hold the wire up every 4ft or less. Its not "unsafe" at all unless you run through your basement like a football player an tackle all your gear every day. So yes , common sense says its unsafe but your the one working down there , its fine. Just dont tie metal cords around your neck attached to a lightning rod thats sharp enough to cut through the romex and you'll be fine. 

Im guilty too but for fucks sake we are not allowed to hang the light from the wiring ! The weight will pull the wire down a tiny bit at a time and start tearing the romex off at the staple. No big deal just slap some staples on it so its not hanging down. its fine and safe.
Now about the wire your sparky told you is not rated for the numbers but your load will not hurt it...... Thats something you do NOT want to leave that way when you move. ONLY you and that sparky know what that wire can really handle so try your best to get rid of that before moving or selling the home. 
Some jackass will come right behind you and use the full 100 amps and burn himself to the ground...... we dont need that on our shoulders.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 5, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Because the neutral and ground are bonded at the service entrance you will find continuity between neutral and ground.


In the last 5 or 6 years , we have to separate the ground and neutrals completely and take out the bonding bar in the panel. Im not real up to date on codes but i recall back in 2002 there was one inspector that just was not having the neutrals and grounds together. so we separated them just for him. Today all homes get seperated here. I dont really see the benefit but im not the master writing the codes. some of them sound stupid to me but are actually safer then i think.

The dumbest code i see , is we have to run two ground rods to each home now, one to the panel and one to the meter..... some inspectors HAVE to see the ground wire continuous and not cut between each rod. no clue why that would matter at all. Some inspectors are normal and just want to see both rods connected , it dont matter if the wire is cut or not.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 5, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Code here says you need a staple to hold the wire up every 4ft or less. Its not "unsafe" at all unless you run through your basement like a football player an tackle all your gear every day. So yes , common sense says its unsafe but your the one working down there , its fine. Just dont tie metal cords around your neck attached to a lightning rod thats sharp enough to cut through the romex and you'll be fine.
> 
> Im guilty too but for fucks sake we are not allowed to hang the light from the wiring ! The weight will pull the wire down a tiny bit at a time and start tearing the romex off at the staple. No big deal just slap some staples on it so its not hanging down. its fine and safe.
> Now about the wire your sparky told you is not rated for the numbers but your load will not hurt it...... Thats something you do NOT want to leave that way when you move. ONLY you and that sparky know what that wire can really handle so try your best to get rid of that before moving or selling the home.
> Some jackass will come right behind you and use the full 100 amps and burn himself to the ground...... we dont need that on our shoulders.


Ty sir. That innapropiate wire wasnt me.
I,used only 12/2 wire for my 20 amp circuits..


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I dont know what to make of this post.
> For 1 most electricians arent crooks or salesmen. Secondly, even if you have a mechanical aptitude, accidents happen. Especially if you are inexperienced or foolhardy.
> Call an electrician is good advice.


Make this of it. Your post basically said everyone who isn't a licensed electrician thinks they have all the answers and they are all wrong. But no one said they had all the answers and no one said anything insulting about anyone else except you. Have you being an electrician solved this guys problem either? (No) If he was dying to pay an electrician yet again he wouldn't have posted a post on freaking roll it up. You're no better than anyone else here. Your attitude says so though. That's what you can make of it.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> Make this of it. Your post basically said everyone who isn't a licensed electrician thinks they have all the answers and they are all wrong. But no one said they had all the answers and no one said anything insulting about anyone else except you. Have you being an electrician solved this guys problem either? (No) If he was dying to pay an electrician yet again he wouldn't have posted a post on freaking roll it up. You're no better than anyone else here. Your attitude says so though. That's what you can make of it.


Hey, lets all be friends...
Electric is special. It can kill and burn


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Hey, lets all be friends...
> Electric is special. It can kill and burn


it was friendly until the grumpy electrician troll who thinks his customers are stupid got on and called everyone stupid like them. don't disagree not to play with electricity but do disagree with a troll acting like his thoughts are better than everyone else's. everybody already said don't play with the electricity so there never was a disagreemnt on that point.


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 5, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not all houses have 12 gauge wire.





Renfro said:


> Because the neutral and ground are bonded at the service entrance you will find continuity between neutral and ground.





raggyb said:


> Make this of it. Your post basically said everyone who isn't a licensed electrician thinks they have all the answers and they are all wrong. But no one said they had all the answers and no one said anything insulting about anyone else except you. Have you being an electrician solved this guys problem either? (No) If he was dying to pay an electrician yet again he wouldn't have posted a post on freaking roll it up. You're no better than anyone else here. Your attitude says so though. That's what you can make of it.


Look all I can say is this is 10 pages worth of shit. Here's your answer to the problem, isolate where your short is or where you are grounding out and voila problem solved. It's actually pretty simple , you are correct about that, good luck. I am an electrician and without going through your house with a meter and tearing a bunch of plugs apart, it's impossible to explain to someone how to troubleshoot a circuit. Especially to a layperson who already thinks they know something and you can't tell them any different.


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> it was friendly until the grumpy electrician troll who thinks his customers are stupid got on and called everyone stupid like them. don't disagree not to play with electricity but do disagree with a troll acting like his thoughts are better than everyone else's. everybody already said don't play with the electricity so there never was a disagreemnt on that point.


That's not what I said. Can't you take some advice. Lol


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> it was friendly until the grumpy electrician troll who thinks his customers are stupid got on and called everyone stupid like them. don't disagree not to play with electricity but do disagree with a troll acting like his thoughts are better than everyone else's. everybody already said don't play with the electricity so there never was a disagreemnt on that point.


I am not an electrician.. Not sure where you got that impression.
I did disagree with this statement "pros when they come they more often than not don't fix the problem permanently or they totally bullshit you and try to sell you a new system, when only one little thing was wrong." 
Good luck on your journey to genius reading blogs...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Look all I can say is this is 10 pages worth of shit. Here's your answer to the problem, isolate where your short is or where you are grounding out and voila problem solved. It's actually pretty simple , you are correct about that, good luck. I am an electrician and without going through your house with a meter and tearing a bunch of plugs apart, it's impossible to explain to someone how to troubleshoot a circuit. Especially to a layperson who already thinks they know something and you can't tell them any different.


You don't have to be smart to be an electrician. My idiot friend is one, lol. You proved it right there. Go back to school. There's only 8 pages, not 10, lol.


----------



## Zeus709 (Oct 5, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You don't have to be smart to be an electrician. My idiot friend is one, lol. You proved it right there. Go back to school. There's only 8 pages, not 10, lol.


I hope you feel better. Man the world is fucked.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I am not an electrician.. Not sure where you got that impression.
> I did disagree with this statement "pros when they come they more often than not don't fix the problem permanently or they totally bullshit you and try to sell you a new system, when only one little thing was wrong."
> Good luck on your journey to genius reading blogs...


then you're not the one I was bitching about, i don't care who was. go play with your boats.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> then you're not the one I was bitching about, i don't care who was. go play with your boats.


It was this Zeus guy who posted right before you just did.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> then you're not the one I was bitching about, i don't care who was. go play with your boats.


Thats how i make a living boss. You seem to have a problem with people in the trades. 

That was me trolling if you couldn't pick it out on your own. Go smoke a joint or something


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It was this Zeus guy who posted right before you just did.


i guess so. Exactly. Zeus. Thinks he's the king of the gods


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> i guess so. Exactly. Zeus. Thinks he's the king of the gods


Yep, everyone else was fine until he started talking out his ass. I'm just curious if @Moabfighter got it fixed yet. I'm hoping he's got it fixed.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Thats how i make a living boss. You seem to have a problem with people in the trades.
> 
> That was me trolling if you couldn't pick it out on your own. Go smoke a joint or something


don't make me against the trades guys. if you don't behave like you are better than everyone else you're okay. but assholes are in every profession. almost 50% of american's voted for Trump so yeah they're everywhere.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> don't make me against the trades guys. if you don't behave like you are better than everyone else you're okay. but assholes are in every profession. almost 50% of american's voted for Trump so yeah they're everywhere.


Dude. Keep that shit in the Politics section. I try to stay the fuck outta there.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Dude. Keep that shit in the Politics section. I try to stay the fuck outta there.


Fine. Anything anyone wrote here can be complained about. What's the damn point though? If it's wrong you can correct it politely. Otherwise they're not even reading and just feeling superior, i.e. trolling.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Dude. Keep that shit in the Politics section. I try to stay the fuck outta there.


For. Sure. And I've got about half of those dudes on ignore too. I'm here to learn about weed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 5, 2020)

Zeus709 said:


> Look all I can say is this is 10 pages worth of shit.


And you just added to it by repeating what we've already told him. You have not brought anything new to this convo. Maybe if you hadn't come swinging into this thread like johnny big dick electrician you wouldnt have gotten the responses you have. 


Zeus709 said:


> Man the world is fucked.


It goes both ways, man. Quit playing the victim.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep, everyone else was fine until he started talking out his ass. I'm just curious if @Moabfighter got it fixed yet. I'm hoping he's got it fixed.


yes, seems like we scared Moabfighter away. good luck @Moabfighter


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2020)

Bottom line is the OP is not comfortable working with electricity and has chosen to have a professional find the problem which is a damn good idea. That was posted many pages ago. So any solutions or attempts at walking the OP through any troubleshooting procedures is pointless.

*Facts and Statistics*

Home electrical fires account for an estimated 51,000 fires each year, nearly than 500 deaths, more than 1,400 injuries, and $1.3 billion in property damage.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow. We really are divided as a people right now.
I think its media mostly.
Social media is bad. The news outlets are bad.
What a mess were in right now.
Ive gotten so much help here on this site over the years... I dont care if youre pro trump or pro biden. I appreciate the help.
I still think capitalism is the most natural and free way of doing things. 
But im still,going to treat you with respect until it becomes a shooting war


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Bottom line is the OP is not comfortable working with electricity and has chosen to have a professional find the problem which is a damn good idea. That was posted many pages ago. So any solutions or attempts at walking the OP through any troubleshooting procedures is pointless.
> 
> *Facts and Statistics*
> 
> Home electrical fires account for an estimated 51,000 fires each year, nearly than 500 deaths, more than 1,400 injuries, and $1.3 billion in property damage.


Nobody is trying to talk op into doing this himself anymore. I think we all know he doesn't feel comfortable doing it and NOBODY is hazing him over it.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Wow. We really are divided as a people right now.
> I think its media mostly.
> Social media is bad. The news outlets are bad.
> What a mess were in right now.
> ...


I was already told not to talk politics, so not going to agree or disagree.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> ...That was me trolling...


Boat guy trolls.

Sorry, couldn't help myself!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Bottom line is the OP is not comfortable working with electricity and has chosen to have a professional find the problem which is a damn good idea. That was posted many pages ago. So any solutions or attempts at walking the OP through any troubleshooting procedures is pointless.
> 
> *Facts and Statistics*
> 
> Home electrical fires account for an estimated 51,000 fires each year, nearly than 500 deaths, more than 1,400 injuries, and $1.3 billion in property damage.


Fun fact; more grows are found by the fire department than by the police.

That's why even after I felt like I had a good handle on my installation, I still had a master electrician come through and make sure.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 5, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Boat guy trolls.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself!


Trolled for some tuna in mass bay this weekend.. Shoulda brought more beer


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Trolled for some tuna in mass bay this weekend.. Shoulda brought more beer


And more people (ME!) Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Trolled for some tuna in mass bay this weekend.. Shoulda brought more beer


Sounds like you caught a good time, whether you brought home dinner or not.

I live in Colorado and I like to go fly fishing. I haven't been this year because of wildfires and today the smoke is really bad here in town. It stinks like old campfire inside my house right now and it's making my chest hurt.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 5, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> And more people (ME!) Lol


LOL.. We already went over which salem you are at. If you ever come out this way....


----------



## raggyb (Oct 5, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Fun fact; more grows are found by the fire department than by the police.
> 
> That's why even after I felt like I had a good handle on my installation, I still had a master electrician come through and make sure.


for me a fire would be more likely to be caused by a burning leaf perhaps or maybe a light crashing to the ground.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 5, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> LOL.. We already went over which salem you are at. If you ever come out this way....


Well hey, if you're buying, I'll fly.....


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 5, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Well hey, if you're buying, I'll fly.....


If you ever get over to the northeast let me know... Worst case, we get a good day on the water


----------



## Renfro (Oct 5, 2020)

getogrow said:


> In the last 5 or 6 years , we have to separate the ground and neutrals completely and take out the bonding bar in the panel. Im not real up to date on codes but i recall back in 2002 there was one inspector that just was not having the neutrals and grounds together. so we separated them just for him. Today all homes get seperated here. I dont really see the benefit but im not the master writing the codes. some of them sound stupid to me but are actually safer then i think.


Hmm thats odd because the service entrance neutral to ground bond is required for breakers to operate properly.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Hmm thats odd because the service entrance neutral to ground bond is required for breakers to operate properly.


Im not quite sure what im missing here ? 
Why would the neutral to ground bond affect the breakers? Arc fault breakers or all breakers? 
I cant doubt you because im not the brightest residential wire guy in the business but i am lost on this one... Thanks!


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 6, 2020)

It isnt about the breakers, it is about safety. Ground isnt a great conductor so it may not trip the breaker, and now you have have a live uninsulated wire that is tied into all your outlet boxes and whatever else.
On boats the ground is tied into the bonding system connecting all underwater metals. In this situation very little leakage may kill anyone that touches the water nearby. New code for marina shore power is breakers that fault on 10ma of leakage. Im not an electrician so take it for what it is worth


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> It isnt about the breakers, it is about safety. Ground isnt a great conductor so it may not trip the breaker, and now you have have a live uninsulated wire that is tied into all your outlet boxes and whatever else.
> On boats the ground is tied into the bonding system connecting all underwater metals. In this situation very little leakage may kill anyone that touches the water nearby. New code for marina shore power is breakers that fault on 10ma of leakage. Im not an electrician so take it for what it is worth


The not tying them together at the service entrance is a newer thing here. We used to always bond the two together and land your grounds and neutrals wherever you wanted on either "ground bar" (for lack of knowing the correct term) Now we have to separate them. Maybe its just an interpretation thing? Inspectors are crazy with the code books. They twist the words to fit how *they want it*.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

I just phoned the local master.... Yes they are back to bonding them together but he confirmed for quite a few years , not many inspectors here would let you bond them together. They stated that the neutral must be completely separate from the grounds. So we had to take out the bonding screw in the panels and keep um separate.

this is the second or third time i have seen this change with new codes/inspectors.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 6, 2020)

getogrow said:


> The not tying them together at the service entrance is a newer thing here. We used to always bond the two together and land your grounds and neutrals wherever you wanted on either "ground bar" (for lack of knowing the correct term) Now we have to separate them. Maybe its just an interpretation thing? Inspectors are crazy with the code books. They twist the words to fit how *they want it*.


My lack of knowledge of this should be obvious. I thought the ground and neutral were always tied together at the main panel these days.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> My lack of knowledge of this should be obvious. I thought the ground and neutral were always tied together at the main panel these days.


i dont claim to be the brightest incandescent bulb in the bunch. 
Yes , from all my years experience in the field , almost every home in this century is bonded at the panel ....but in about 2002 ish , we had one inspector make us split um up and then in about 2006 ish they all started making us split them up , now they are back to bonding them. I have no idea what going on with all that.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i dont claim to be the brightest incandescent bulb in the bunch.
> Yes , from all my years experience in the field , almost every home in this century is bonded at the panel ....but in about 2002 ish , we had one inspector make us split um up and then in about 2006 ish they all started making us split them up , now they are back to bonding them. I have no idea what going on with all that.


One thing to note for people that may stumble by here- subpanels are not bonded. They changed the code (fairly) recently. Within 5 to 10 years???

This whole thread has been a good read. Seriously.

Edit: Wow, time flys. Changed in 2008 NEC.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> One thing to note for people that may stumble by here- subpanels are not bonded. They changed the code (fairly) recently. Within 5 to 10 years???
> 
> This whole thread has been a good read. Seriously.
> 
> Edit: Wow, time flys. Changed in 2008 NEC.


Ya, but what happened to @Moabfighter?


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, but what happened to @Moabfighter?


You fricken ran another poster off....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> One thing to note for people that may stumble by here- subpanels are not bonded. They changed the code (fairly) recently. Within 5 to 10 years???
> 
> This whole thread has been a good read. Seriously.
> 
> Edit: Wow, time flys. Changed in 2008 NEC.


yes time flys! 
i dont think ive ever bonded a subpanel. I started before 2000. Also , i do not think you can bond any panel with a disconnect even if its the "main" panel. Im not real sure as to why or why not. Im not much of a safety freak , i just wire the house safe and call it good.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, but what happened to @Moabfighter?


you scared him with all your big words! were not all rocket appliences over here!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

getogrow said:


> you scared him with all your big words! were not all *rocket appliences *over here!


LOL


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2020)

getogrow said:


> you scared him with all your big words! were not all rocket appliences over here!


I have no bigs words here. I'm clueless to most of what you guys are talking about. I know how to change an outlet. That's about it, lol.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I have no bigs words here. I'm clueless to most of what you guys are talking about. I know how to change an outlet. That's about it, lol.


The definition of "electrician" WIDELY differs from person to person. I dont know much about electricity either but i can wire a home up to code. I can do all the simple shit it takes to keep a home up an running safe but when it comes to how electricity works , im confused as the next person. 
I _thought _i knew a little bit about the subject until DC and wiring lights came up. I was dumb. The only one up i had on the next clueless person was that i could read a multimeter. 
So sure i got 20+ years in residential service work but im not sure i could call myself an electrician with faith.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2020)

getogrow said:


> The definition of "electrician" WIDELY differs from person to person. I dont know much about electricity either but i can wire a home up to code. I can do all the simple shit it takes to keep a home up an running safe but when it comes to how electricity works , im confused as the next person.
> I _thought _i knew a little bit about the subject until DC and wiring lights came up. I was dumb. The only one up i had on the next clueless person was that i could read a multimeter.
> So sure i got 20+ years in residential service work but im not sure i could call myself an electrician with faith.


I understand DC current way better than AC. I've been playing with DC current forever.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I understand DC current way better than AC. I've been playing with DC current forever.


i think its pretty much the same for the most part, i just went from installing plugs and switches with near zero resistance to fucking with led lights and voltage drop and all that mess. 
(if im wiring a home and the wire is going to be over 100ft from the panel , i will up the gauge of wire one notch to compensate for voltage drop.....just a basic way to do it without knowing exactly whats going to be plugged into that outlet/s)


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I understand DC current way better than AC. I've been playing with DC current forever.


Do you get into the electronics part of it? Chips and such?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Do you get into the electronics part of it? Chips and such?


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 8, 2020)

Im,just realizing i have 4 dedicated 20 amp circuits going on my project. And only 100 amps to the house. So ill,have to live on,like 20-25 amps.. Whats the average furnace pull?


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 8, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.


Im guessing he means electronics. Resistors and shit. Its all DC


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 8, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Im guessing he means electronics. Resistors and shit. Its all DC


Ya, he was talking about shit that's way over my head. I just know the basics, and just the very basics. There are lots on here that can help though. I'm just not one when it comes to that kinda shit.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 9, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Im,just realizing i have 4 dedicated 20 amp circuits going on my project. And only 100 amps to the house. So ill,have to live on,like 20-25 amps.. Whats the average furnace pull?


an amp or two on a gas furnace. 
just because you have 80amps worth of dedicated does not mean you'll ever use it all. IF your going to be pulling 70 or 80 amps just from your project then i would upgrade to a 200amp service but i doubt you need it. 
If you want to add everything up on your home then start with EVERY DEVICE that uses heat... microwave, toaster, oven , water heater, ect.... Add up all the watts of those thing then add your project in an see what ya got. 100 amps is usually plenty if you got gas heat.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 9, 2020)

In my home I have a 150 amp main, I had to move my range, clothes dryer and hot water heater over to gas to free up the amps for the 125 amp subpanel my grow runs on. I typically pull 80 - 90 amps per leg on that panel so I needed that power. Still had to put the flowering rooms on a flip.

Remember a breaker only typically carries 80% of its rating continuously before it will trip. So a 100 amp main is like 80 amps of usable power.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 9, 2020)

Renfro said:


> In my home I have a 150 amp main, I had to move my range, clothes dryer and hot water heater over to gas to free up the amps for the 125 amp subpanel my grow runs on. I typically pull 80 - 90 amps per leg on that panel so I needed that power. Still had to put the flowering rooms on a flip.
> 
> Remember a breaker only typically carries 80% of its rating continuously before it will trip. So a 100 amp main is like 80 amps of usable power.


I might be in trouble then. 48 amps in lights alone. 13 in ac.

Whats involved with upgrading to 150 or 200?


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 9, 2020)

So what was the dude problem I read thru but missed it I guess


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 9, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> So what was the dude problem I read thru but missed it I guess


We're still waiting to find out.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2020)

Renfro said:


> In my home I have a 150 amp main, I had to move my range, clothes dryer and hot water heater over to gas to free up the amps for the 125 amp subpanel my grow runs on. I typically pull 80 - 90 amps per leg on that panel so I needed that power. Still had to put the flowering rooms on a flip.
> 
> Remember a breaker only typically carries 80% of its rating continuously before it will trip. So a 100 amp main is like 80 amps of usable power.


Yeah, I did that too- and then I found out that the fucking ovens on gas ranges are still electric!


----------



## Renfro (Oct 9, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> and then I found out that the fucking ovens on gas ranges are still electric!


Hmm My range is all gas, gas flames for cook top and both ovens.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 9, 2020)

I did have to run a 120 volt line for the range to run the electronics like the timers and lights, ignitors for the gas.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 9, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> I might be in trouble then. 48 amps in lights alone. 13 in ac.
> 
> Whats involved with upgrading to 150 or 200?


They are 240 volt amps, or 80 amps per leg of 120 volts.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I did have to run a 120 volt line for the range to run the electronics like the timers and lights, ignitors for the gas.


Mine is dual fuel; gas up top and electric oven. I found a lot were that way. Mine is a commerical oven and I only spent $500 on it used; the new version was $5k. For that, I'll just put up with it lol


----------



## Renfro (Oct 9, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Mine is dual fuel; gas up top and electric oven. I found a lot were that way. Mine is a commerical oven and I only spent $500 on it used; the new version was $5k. For that, I'll just put up with it lol


Mine is just a Maytag lol. It works and uses gas for all the heating. I prefer to cook with gas because the heat is adjustable instantly. I brought the gas appliances with me from missouri so all I had to buy was the water heater.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 10, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Mine is dual fuel; gas up top and electric oven. I found a lot were that way. Mine is a commerical oven and I only spent $500 on it used; the new version was $5k. For that, I'll just put up with it lol


commercial oven for 500 bucks! yea you better stick to that bad boy! This is the first i have ever heard of a half electric and half gas myself. i rock a whirlpool. 2001 classic. Electric cooking sucks! i need to grab a gas one.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> They are 240 volt amps, or 80 amps per leg of 120 volts.


I would have to involve the power company to upgrade right?
Edit:
Just watched a youtube video on it. I see the electric company doesnt have to,go,im the house but the electrician would.
I dont know how comfortable id be doing the power coming into the meter but im pretty sure once they do that and hook it to the service panel, i could handle the rest...


----------



## Renfro (Oct 10, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> I would have to involve the power company to upgrade right?
> Edit:
> Just watched a youtube video on it. I see the electric company doesnt have to,go,im the house but the electrician would.
> I dont know how comfortable id be doing the power coming into the meter but im pretty sure once they do that and hook it to the service panel, i could handle the rest...


The poco will pull the meter killing power, the electrician will upgrade the panel / disconnect / meter base and the work is inspected before the POCO will do their part and then re stab the meter.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> The poco will pull the meter killing power, the electrician will upgrade the panel / disconnect / meter base and the work is inspected before the POCO will do their part and then re stab the meter.


Inspection inside thw basement or just at the meter and ground?


----------



## Renfro (Oct 10, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Inspection inside thw basement or just at the meter and ground?


Where ever work has been done. If the switch panel has been upgraded and is inside the home, the inspector will need access to that. If the switch panel, disconnect and meter base are all outside then the inspector won't need to go inside.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 10, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Where ever work has been done. If the switch panel has been upgraded and is inside the home, the inspector will need access to that. If the switch panel, disconnect and meter base are all outside then the inspector won't need to go inside.


Switch panel?

I have in the basement what im calling the service panel. The 2 hot wires come into the top and into a 100 amp breaker. That's all im seeing on the inside.
What would you suggest i have done ? I need at least 150 amps.
Im thinking no matter what, there would be new bigger hot wires from the meter to my service panel right?


----------



## Renfro (Oct 11, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> Switch panel?


Where the breakers are located. Often in new construction they are placed outside, that situation would make it so the inspector doesn't need to go inside.

The 100 amp "main" breaker is the disconnect. Now we like to put a main breaker outside with the meter base and just have a "main lug only" panel inside for the individual circuit breakers. Sometimes it's placed outside. Panel locations need to be code compliant and sometimes it's in a garage, outside, other locations sometimes grandfathered in.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 11, 2020)

To get a service upgrade is quite simply going to require that an inspector sign off on the work even if it's done by a homeowner using a permit they pulled themselves. Other than the owner of the residence only a licensed electrician or general contractor can pull the permit. The power company won't stab the new meter until the work is signed off on by a county inspector.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 11, 2020)

Just FYI - A way to justify more amperage when asking for a service upgrade is to say you are planning to install an electric on demand hot water heater, many of those need at least 100 amps of 240 volt all to their own.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 11, 2020)

I ran underground conduit/lines and wired up my barn myself last fall. The only thing I needed a master electrician for was to do the weatherhead on the pole, set the meter panel at the pole and get in touch with hydro for them to make their connections and set the meter. Legally, not one permit was needed in the town I live in. Gotta love small town inspectors and codes


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 11, 2020)

Renfro said:


> To get a service upgrade is quite simply going to require that an inspector sign off on the work even if it's done by a homeowner using a permit they pulled themselves. Other than the owner of the residence only a licensed electrician or general contractor can pull the permit. The power company won't stab the new meter until the work is signed off on by a county inspector.


This is what i have now. What im thinking is i can eke out this first harvest and then shut down. Pull the 3 dedicated circuit wires out of the box. Thats what you see on the left with the tape....
Then i hurry up and get the 200 installed. Nobody should need to go any further than the box i pictured. So i can kind of hide it.
Then once theyre finished i can hook back up. Plus im going to need to install a mini split. Probably 24000 btu.
Im barely making it now with a 10k and 5 k window ac's.
The temps spiked but it looks like theyre dropping friday. My ante room is where the passive intake happens and there is a window there so winter will,be my friend.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 11, 2020)

How many amps is your grow pulling, remember the bulk of it is only 12 hours a day. I'm pretty sure they make something that lets you divert power from your dryer circuit. You would just have to do your laundry on the 12 hours your lights are off.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 11, 2020)

bgmike8 said:


> This is what i have now. What im thinking is i can eke out this first harvest and then shut down. Pull the 3 dedicated circuit wires out of the box. Thats what you see on the left with the tape....
> Then i hurry up and get the 200 installed. Nobody should need to go any further than the box i pictured. So i can kind of hide it.
> Then once theyre finished i can hook back up. Plus im going to need to install a mini split. Probably 24000 btu.
> Im barely making it now with a 10k and 5 k window ac's.
> The temps spiked but it looks like theyre dropping friday. My ante room is where the passive intake happens and there is a window there so winter will,be my friend.


That is your main panel. Thats what will need upgraded along with the wires going to it and probably the meter base outside. You do not have to hide your circuits , the electrician does not care or know , its just extra wires to him. (as long as they dont run along the floor to the grow room)
He will only need access to the box in your pic and the box running to that main panel. ( he is also going to want to upgrade the pipe going to that picture , so he will need access to all that too.) 
The inspector is just going to look at the new meter/dissconnect/main panel and the connections. Hes not going to follow any of your wires. He may follow that pipe just to make sure the pipe is not busted or cut out and to make sure the new pipe is properly hooked up.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 11, 2020)

You did ok hooking up the new wires. The only thing the inspector would bitch about is that you did not use connectors for your wires to run through the panel. your also not supposed to put two neutrals under the same screw but as long as thery are the same size wire then it will be fine. Mine dont look much different.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> commercial oven for 500 bucks! yea you better stick to that bad boy! This is the first i have ever heard of a half electric and half gas myself. i rock a whirlpool. 2001 classic. Electric cooking sucks! i need to grab a gas one.


The lawyer I bought it from said his wife wanted all matching appliances.

It's not a huge unit, just the standard 30" wide, 5 burners on top. It for in the same spot the old stove came out of. It's already got the island kit so when I remodel I'll put it in the island, within reach of the bar side where it can keep dips and sauces warm and accessible.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 12, 2020)

Changed outlet. Still no power. Pissed off. Guess I’m just gonna live with half power and stop growing. Fuck it


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 12, 2020)

Did you have the electrcian check the Main Breaker itself, friend just had the same situation as yours and the Main was the problem


----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Changed outlet. Still no power. Pissed off. Guess I’m just gonna live with half power and stop growing. Fuck it


Get another electrician to take a look. Not the same one you had before. Maybe the first guy is missing something. Changing a plug is one thing but don't go messing around at the breaker. Stay safe.

Good luck.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 12, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Get another electrician to take a look. Not the same one you had before. Maybe the first guy is missing something. Changing a plug is one thing but don't go messing around at the breaker. Stay safe.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks man. I thought this plug replacement would fix it but it did zero difference when I try to flip breaker back on. Same quick flash of lights on then immediately back off and breaker flipped..... problem is in these cow field areas electricians are hard to find. I’ll keep looking. Thanks


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 12, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. I thought this plug replacement would fix it but it did zero difference when I try to flip breaker back on. Same quick flash of lights on then immediately back off and breaker flipped..... problem is in these cow field areas electricians are hard to find. I’ll keep looking. Thanks


If your breaker is still tripping with nothing plugged into the new outlet, you've eliminated that outlet as the problem. Good to know. My next step would be to change out the breaker but I get it if you're not comfortable doing that. That would be the next easiest step to check. Something is causing that breaker to trip, if it's not a bad breaker itself. Did any electric heat or anything new as far as appliances or equipment get plugged in and left on in the last couple weeks? Nails in the walls that could have nicked a wire? Heat tape on water lines under the building faulty? Just throwing out some examples.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 12, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. I thought this plug replacement would fix it but it did zero difference when I try to flip breaker back on. Same quick flash of lights on then immediately back off and breaker flipped..... problem is in these cow field areas electricians are hard to find. I’ll keep looking. Thanks


Turn off the main breaker.
Take cover off panel.
Locate the breaker that is tripping...how many wires are attached to it?
Can you take a pic of the panel inside for us too.
Remove all wire(s) from tripping breaker. (Just bend them out of the way so they don't touch anything/metal.)

If there is only 1 wire on that tripping breaker then you most likely have a faulty wire somewhere in the wall(s)...thats if everything (tv's, radio, clocks etc) is unplugged in every room that is currently effected by the outage...1 bad electronics device plugged in still could also cause it to keep tripping...maybe even a light/lamp could be the cause.

If there is more then 1 wire then connect only 1 wire at a time and test/turn main on and tripping breaker back on to see if it stays on.
Also check/test the tripping breaker with nothing attached...if it trips without any wires then breaker is bad.

Hope this helps give you some more direction to solving this problem. 

PS...Just think...it could be a mouse or some small rodent thats chewed a wire somewhere and has nothing to do with your grow room stuff at all...just bad luck and not you at all.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 12, 2020)

Fucked up thing is I believe that if I was there I could find the fault pretty quickly.

If you think the breaker may be faulty, simply disconnect the wire that is connected to that breaker. Then try to reset the breaker. If it fails to reset with no wire connected then it's faulty. Since your sparky said the breaker is good I suspect he already did just that.

Is there a ceiling fan on that circuit? Maybe there is a short in the motor winding. Turn it off and see if you can reset the breaker then.

I firmly believe that you can find and fix the issue if you don't get frustrated and use the process of elimination.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 12, 2020)

Do you have a multimeter? Even a cheapo will do the job.

_You do have everything on that circuit unplugged right?_ That means the fault is in the homes hardwired receptacles or maybe something like a ceiling fan or lighting that is on that same circuit. If any of those items is faulty it could be whats tripping the breaker. You say the problem just started happening, like out of nowhere? If thats the case then I really would want to eliminate all devices by unplugging them because the homes wiring was working fine.

If you find the first receptacle on that circuit you could disconnect the hot wires from it (black ones) then leave them so they aren't touching anything and then see if the breaker will reset. If it does then you can use the meter to test and see what one of the black wires is the live one (put one probe on the ground and the other on each black wire one at a time. Still with me? So now we know we are getting power that far and the fault is further down the chain. Turn off the breaker and reconnect those wires. Then find the next receptacle and pull it, and do the same. Sooner or later you will find the fault. I would have all of the receptacles on that circuit pulled and only re-stuff the boxes once the problem is pin pointed and fixed. Since the circuit is off it will be easy to find the involved receptacles.

Just get in there, get your hands dirty and start eliminating stuff. Remember to always treat any wires as live until you have tested them with a meter (one probe on ground, other to test wires for voltage). I don't like those little blinky power probes, ya know the little $4 ones that beep and flash when you put the tip by a live wire or receptacle. They often go off for no reason at all lol. A buddy didn't believe me and I took his Klein and stuck the end on my hand and it went off. lol

When working do remember that even if your breaker is off you could find voltage on the neutral. A loaded neutral is not fun to touch lol. Working with some dry leather gloves will make sure you can pull receptacles and not worry. Remember the right hand only, lefty in pocket.

I like to take a roll of electrical tape and after wiring up a side wire receptacle I will wrap tape around the receptacle covering the lugs on both sides. This helps make sure that when you stuff it all back in the box your ground won't end up touching a hot lug causing a short that would instantly trip a breaker. Of course it's always wise to visually inspect and make sure the ground is back out of the way. It's just something that I do, a signature of my work.

If you go down the line of receptacles on that circuit and keep disconnecting the hots and trying to reset the breaker, you can eventually find out where the problem is.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 12, 2020)

I did that with 220volts , was working 1 handed I thought when I felt a tingle go into my left hand 
I realized I had grab a copper water pipe with my right after slipping and WHAMO................right through my chest and out the other arm
I had to kick away to break free . I got lucky but yrs later I know what most likely caused my heart flutter .
I don't touch power head wires any longer. I still will change a breaker and run a new line.
BE CAREFUL Please


----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Fucked up thing is I believe that if I was there I could find the fault pretty quickly.





https://www.orbitz.com/Flights


----------



## Renfro (Oct 12, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> BE CAREFUL Please


Yeah being sober, patient and thoughtful is highly advisable throughout this process.

Wearing some gloves is always wise. Wearing safety glasses is advisable because if a live wire hits a metal box or whatever the resulting arc can throw molten copper in your eye and so I always wear goggles when working with live wires. I hate when some wannabe sparky puts 4 or 5 neutrals in a wire nut in some ceiling box usually and didn't properly twist the conductors together with electricians pliers first. You unscrew the wire nut to change out a light fixture and all the wires explode in all directions smh. 



xtsho said:


> https://www.orbitz.com/Flights


I can accept payment via a square account lol. No cheap lodging. I wonder what the airline would think about my tool bag.


----------



## Angus Hung (Oct 12, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> How many amps is your grow pulling, remember the bulk of it is only 12 hours a day. I'm pretty sure they make something that lets you divert power from your dryer circuit. You would just have to do your laundry on the 12 hours your lights are off.


Thats how i have my little shop is split with the dryer. it works but my old lady hates it. at some point I will up grade my power and get a dedicated 40 amp to the shop in the back.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Yeah being sober, patient and thoughtful is highly advisable throughout this process.
> 
> Wearing some gloves is always wise. Wearing safety glasses is advisable because if a live wire hits a metal box or whatever the resulting arc can throw molten copper in your eye and so I always wear goggles when working with live wires. I hate when some wannabe sparky puts 4 or 5 neutrals in a wire nut in some ceiling box usually and didn't properly twist the conductors together with electricians pliers first. You unscrew the wire nut to change out a light fixture and all the wires explode in all directions smh.
> 
> ...


I used to fly with a tool bag all the time. Just have to check it. I did usually find one of those notices of baggage inspection from the TSA inside after each flight.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 12, 2020)

Man I can’t believe we are twelve pages in and i honestly do not believe I can fix this problem. I expected to change that outlet and bam fire back up. No go unfortunately. With my lack of knowledge, that’s as far as I’m comfortable going and that was a stretch.

a quick story why electricity turned me off. You whizzes in here may find this funny.
So I was in I guess 10th grade or so, in shop class or something, went to the bathroom to pee, and I’m used to turning the light off as I leave a bathroom. So I tried to flip switch and it wouldn’t go down. I was like hm. The cover was off the switch, I reached inside for some reason and pinch the inside of the switch and got absolutely zooted. It’s weird electricity. Felt like an eternity, but at the same time I had enough brains then to think hmmmm I’m getting shocked and I cannot move my right side. The exactly right side of my body was perfectly juiced. Somehow I thought to take my left hand, and smack my right hand off the light switch. It worked. Hair was standing up and everything on my head. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 12, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I can’t believe we are twelve pages in and i honestly do not believe I can fix this problem. I expected to change that outlet and bam fire back up. No go unfortunately. With my lack of knowledge, that’s as far as I’m comfortable going and that was a stretch.
> 
> a quick story why electricity turned me off. You whizzes in here may find this funny.
> So I was in I guess 10th grade or so, in shop class or something, went to the bathroom to pee, and I’m used to turning the light off as I leave a bathroom. So I tried to flip switch and it wouldn’t go down. I was like hm. The cover was off the switch, I reached inside for some reason and pinch the inside of the switch and got absolutely zooted. It’s weird electricity. Felt like an eternity, but at the same time I had enough brains then to think hmmmm I’m getting shocked and I cannot move my right side. The exactly right side of my body was perfectly juiced. Somehow I thought to take my left hand, and smack my right hand off the light switch. It worked. Hair was standing up and everything on my head. Scared the shit out of me.


Wellllll... At least you now know what NOT to do!


----------



## Renfro (Oct 12, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I can’t believe we are twelve pages in and i honestly do not believe I can fix this problem. I expected to change that outlet and bam fire back up. No go unfortunately. With my lack of knowledge, that’s as far as I’m comfortable going and that was a stretch.
> 
> a quick story why electricity turned me off. You whizzes in here may find this funny.
> So I was in I guess 10th grade or so, in shop class or something, went to the bathroom to pee, and I’m used to turning the light off as I leave a bathroom. So I tried to flip switch and it wouldn’t go down. I was like hm. The cover was off the switch, I reached inside for some reason and pinch the inside of the switch and got absolutely zooted. It’s weird electricity. Felt like an eternity, but at the same time I had enough brains then to think hmmmm I’m getting shocked and I cannot move my right side. The exactly right side of my body was perfectly juiced. Somehow I thought to take my left hand, and smack my right hand off the light switch. It worked. Hair was standing up and everything on my head. Scared the shit out of me.


That was very likely a 277 volt lighting circuit. Not fun.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 12, 2020)

Renfro said:


> That was very likely a 277 volt lighting circuit. Not fun.


Years ago while working in a food production factory some guy was fiddling with a 480 volt plug for some industrial equipment. The floor was wet and he got zapped pretty good. They took him away in an ambulance.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 12, 2020)

One quick question Moab- do you have an outside light that is not working? One that is in the weather, and could be getting wet? Fast and easy to check. Do all of the lights come on? Beyond that question, I defer to Renfro..... He knows his shit, as we all know....


----------



## Renfro (Oct 12, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Years ago while working in a food production factory some guy was fiddling with a 480 volt plug for some industrial equipment. The floor was wet and he got zapped pretty good. They took him away in an ambulance.


Yeah 480 volt power is not a joke. 480 volts leg to leg and 277 leg to neutral. In some parts of Canada they run a lot of 347/600 volt power. Once place I worked at in the 90's manufactured food processing equipment and we had a 100kVA transformer (480 to 600 volt) setup for testing equipment built for the 600v three phase power. Really makes good sense for large industrial motor loads and such, more voltage means lighter gauge wire to get the same watts/horsepower. When you have heavy motor loads that require massive gauge wire or several parallel conductors that 600 volt system can really save some copper.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 12, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> One quick question Moab- do you have an outside light that is not working? One that is in the weather, and could be getting wet? Fast and easy to check. Do all of the lights come on? Beyond that question, I defer to Renfro..... He knows his shit, as we all know....


Hey man. All this started after I rigged up some outdoor lights with a non weatherproof cord and it rained. That’s the ONLY thing that changed. Timer was same same for months etc. however. The day the lighting issue happened in the home, it rained on that outside cord that wasn’t for outside.... BUT. Electrician said the outlet it was plugged into was good. So I don’t know. That outlet does not work though.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 12, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man. All this started after I rigged up some outdoor lights with a non weatherproof cord and it rained. That’s the ONLY thing that changed. Timer was same same for months etc. however. The day the lighting issue happened in the home, it rained on that outside cord that wasn’t for outside.... BUT. Electrician said the outlet it was plugged into was good. So I don’t know. That outlet does not work though.


Ok, now we're getting somewhere.

1.)Did the lights you rigged up outside ever work? If they did, did they stop working after the rain?
2.) That outlet doesnt work anymore? Is it a GFCI outlet or a regular outlet like what you have indoors?

That outdoor outlet might be part of the circuit your grow equipment is on. I'm suspicious of it now.

We gonna get this figured out, dude. It's not that complicated but not being there is a hurdle.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 12, 2020)

Pull that outdoor receptacle and send us a pic of the wiring.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, I'd be WAY more suspect of an outdoor wiring issue, that it is tied into that same circuit. Like Renfro said- pull it and take a peek....

You already said you're not so confident with your electrician. Check it yourself.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 12, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Yeah, I'd be WAY more suspect of an outdoor wiring issue, that it is tied into that same circuit. Like Renfro said- pull it and take a peek....
> 
> You already said you're not so confident with your electrician. Check it yourself.


I used an extension cord, or two home made extension cords.... for some Halloween lights. They got rained on. My blow up pumpkin went down on the real cord as did the lights. Again this was an indoor outlet by my main door. This outlet was allegedly tested to be fine. That was my first thought though because that’s the only thing that changed. A bad rain storm and a indoor cord getting soaking wet. Maybe that did it.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 12, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> How many amps is your grow pulling, remember the bulk of it is only 12 hours a day. I'm pretty sure they make something that lets you divert power from your dryer circuit. You would just have to do your laundry on the 12 hours your lights are off.


45-46.5 amps for lights
13 amps a/c
? 6 400cfm vivosun inline fans.
? 5 little 500gpm water pumps
? 2 oscillating fans
Im pushing it dude...


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I used an extension cord, or two home made extension cords.... for some Halloween lights. They got rained on....
> ...Maybe that did it.


2 weeks... 
13 pages later...
And you decided now was the time to mention this "minor" detail? 

Perfect example why, as tradesmen, you charge by the hour on service calls...


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I used an extension cord, or two home made extension cords.... for some Halloween lights. They got rained on. My blow up pumpkin went down on the real cord as did the lights. Again this was an indoor outlet by my main door. This outlet was allegedly tested to be fine. That was my first thought though because that’s the only thing that changed. A bad rain storm and a indoor cord getting soaking wet. Maybe that did it.


Honestly, if the wet cord was an issue, it ceased being an issue when you unplugged it. I really doubt that had anything to do with what is going on now.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Honestly, if the wet cord was an issue, it ceased being an issue when you unplugged it. I really doubt that had anything to do with what is going on now.


Yeah, I agree- I don't think the cord is the current issue. It might have overheated/melted that outlet though. Crappy cord with a bad connection there. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Yeah, I agree- I don't think the cord is the current issue. It might have overheated/melted that outlet though. Crappy cord with a bad connection there. Just a guess on my part.


Thing is, if that wet cord was causing an issue the breaker would likely have tripped when the wet cord was plugged in. I don't see how it would cause a melted receptacle. Most often thats caused by a loose connection. Arc fault breakers will trip if there is a lose connection. I wonder if his breaker is an arc fault breaker actually. Those can be problematic.

@Moabfighter can you take a picture of the breaker? I want to see if it's an arc fault breaker.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Thing is, if that wet cord was causing an issue the breaker would likely have tripped when the wet cord was plugged in. I don't see how it would cause a melted receptacle. Most often thats caused by a loose connection. Arc fault breakers will trip if there is a lose connection. I wonder if his breaker is an arc fault breaker actually. Those can be problematic.
> 
> @Moabfighter can you take a picture of the breaker? I want to see if it's an arc fault breaker.


Good idea on the breaker.

Honestly, I don't think the wetness had anything to do with it. He said he had a couple extension cords hooked up. In series? What gauge wire? How long were they? That's what I was thinking with the overheated outlet. If he's using that one a lot for outside stuff, maybe the contacts are crap now too. Be easy to pop it out and check.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> That's what I was thinking with the overheated outlet.


Thing is for a receptacle to overheat, excessive current would be required, like a short circuit. that condition would cause the breaker to trip. Usually a melted receptacle is caused by a loose connection arcing or because someone stuck a larger breaker on that circuit. I was working on a house once and the home owner had put a single pole 30a breaker on a 14 gauge circuit. lol needless to say that was all bad.

I am really curious now to see if he is dealing with an arc fault breaker. If it's a newer home then they were likely code during construction, at least for bedrooms...


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Another question for OP. How's he turn the lights and pumpkin on and off? Unplug the cord from the wall, while everything is going?


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Thing is for a receptacle to overheat, excessive current would be required, like a short circuit. that condition would cause the breaker to trip. Usually a melted receptacle is caused by a loose connection arcing or because someone stuck a larger breaker on that circuit. I was working on a house once and the home owner had put a single pole 30a breaker on a 14 gauge circuit. lol needless to say that was all bad.
> 
> I am really curious now to see if he is dealing with an arc fault breaker. If it's a newer home then they were likely code during construction, at least for bedrooms...


Lol @ the 30 amp breaker. Geeze. They're lucky to still have a house. Pretty big job?

I think he said it was built in 2001? He made it sound like it's a manufactured home, or possibly a park model? I know absolutly zero about how they build/wire those.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> I think he said it was built in 2001?


Yeah depending on what code cycle his county had adpoted at that time arc fault breakers would be required for rooms that are commonly occupied like bedrooms, living rooms and shit. Newer code cycle has arc fault in laundry and other areas as well. So I suspect we may be dealing with an arc fault breaker and a loose connection. Some devices can trip an arc fault breaker because of how they function, like an old power drill motor with brushes that cause little arcs when it's running. https://petersonelectricllc.com/tripped-afci-breakers-reasons/


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Thing is for a receptacle to overheat, excessive current would be required, like a short circuit. that condition would cause the breaker to trip. Usually a melted receptacle is caused by a loose connection arcing or because someone stuck a larger breaker on that circuit. I was working on a house once and the home owner had put a single pole 30a breaker on a 14 gauge circuit. lol needless to say that was all bad.
> 
> I am really curious now to see if he is dealing with an arc fault breaker. If it's a newer home then they were likely code during construction, at least for bedrooms...


Yep saw smoke and the Fire Department and my neighbors all had some excitement.

Don't listen to your dad saying you can just replace the 15 amp breaker with a 30 amp breaker. He made it look easy, until our house was on fire.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep saw smoke and the Fire Department and my neighbors all had some excitement.
> 
> Don't listen to your dad saying you can just replace the 15 amp breaker with a 30 amp breaker. He made it look easy, until our house was on fire.


That shit was even more common with fuses. People got tired of changing fuses or maybe all they had was a fuse with larger amperage but hey, it fit right?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> That shit was even more common with fuses. People got tired of changing fuses or maybe all they had was a fuse with larger amperage but hey, it fit right?


He needs to start a Go Fund Me Page to pay for your services.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> So I suspect we may be dealing with an arc fault breaker and a loose connection. Some devices can trip an arc fault breaker because of how they function, like an old power drill motor with brushes that cause little arcs when it's running.


Or maybe an inflatable pumpkin, with a fan? Wonder if that's still hooked up.

BTW- nice site too. I'm gonna wander around it more later.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

@Moabfighter if you are dealing with an arc fault breaker, you could _temporarily_ swap out the AF breaker for a normal breaker. If the trip is caused by an arc fault detection then the normal breaker would not trip.

Of course we would want to know whats causing the arc fault detection. As I mentioned, some equipment can cause an arc even though it's working normally, for example a line voltage thermostat with a mercury switch. If through process of elimination you find the detected arc "fault" is caused by a device thats plugged in and operating normally then you have the option of replacing the offending equipment OR leaving the non arc fault breaker in the panel _(not the best idea for insurance/safety reasons lol)_. If the arc fault is caused by a loose wire connection, most commonly in a wire nut junction that is loose or a loose receptacle terminal screw or back wired receptacle (gay), you will have to locate the offending junction and remedy the issue. This would be something that you might want to hire the sparky to deal with lol.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 13, 2020)

If he hasn't had power to half his house for this long I'd say his wife would never let him set up a tent again, unless he was making money off of it of course lol. 

@Moabfighter no matter what you find out the cause is make sure you tell your wife it was her fault, "bath room plug for the hair dryer caused it all".


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> @Moabfighter no matter what you find out the cause is make sure you tell your wife it was her fault, "bath room plug for the hair dryer caused it all".


Yeah, left that curling iron plugged in again honey! lol


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> @Moabfighter no matter what you find out the cause is make sure you tell your wife it was her fault, "bath room plug for the hair dryer caused it all".


best fuckin post in a LONG time!


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Here is the breaker. I will remove cover soon.

the one that’s bad is obviously flipped.

edit halloween pumpkin and fan ran 24/0 no problems. Everything was fine that morning at 4am. It WAS slightly raining then but all power was fine.My timer came on at 6am every day. 8am my ole lady said we had a power problem. The breaker that’s blown is to my grow room.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I can’t believe we are twelve pages in and i honestly do not believe I can fix this problem. I expected to change that outlet and bam fire back up. No go unfortunately. With my lack of knowledge, that’s as far as I’m comfortable going and that was a stretch.
> 
> a quick story why electricity turned me off. You whizzes in here may find this funny.
> So I was in I guess 10th grade or so, in shop class or something, went to the bathroom to pee, and I’m used to turning the light off as I leave a bathroom. So I tried to flip switch and it wouldn’t go down. I was like hm. The cover was off the switch, I reached inside for some reason and pinch the inside of the switch and got absolutely zooted. It’s weird electricity. Felt like an eternity, but at the same time I had enough brains then to think hmmmm I’m getting shocked and I cannot move my right side. The exactly right side of my body was perfectly juiced. Somehow I thought to take my left hand, and smack my right hand off the light switch. It worked. Hair was standing up and everything on my head. Scared the shit out of me.


NOTHING funny about this .....you could have and almost died. If you or someone else would have not knocked your right side off that connection, you would have died , simple as that. You were getting held onto by AMPS, not just a regular shock from volts. Like renfro said, likely 277. 

Bottom line. Half your house does not work .... when you say half , do you mean HALF ? If so, I think your main breaker is bad. Does your 220's work? water heater, stove, dryer? If the dryer works then that rules out that. 
IF you stay on this thread like glue then your issue will be fixed soon , very soon. POWER CANNOT HURT YOU WHEN ITS OFF. (via main breaker) Of course there are exceptions but this is not one of them. your going to have to forget about what happened to you back then .....we are true pro's on here with real knowledge. FOLLOW what these guys are saying ....they will have you fixed by the end of TODAY with little to no money!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> NOTHING funny about this .....you could have and almost died. If you or someone else would have not knocked your right side off that connection, you would have died , simple as that. You were getting held onto by AMPS, not just a regular shock from volts. Like renfro said, likely 277.
> 
> Bottom line. Half your house does not work .... when you say half , do you mean HALF ? If so, I think your main breaker is bad. Does your 220's work? water heater, stove, dryer? If the dryer works then that rules out that.
> IF you stay on this thread like glue then your issue will be fixed soon , very soon. POWER CANNOT HURT YOU WHEN ITS OFF. (via main breaker) Of course there are exceptions but this is not one of them. your going to have to forget about what happened to you back then .....we are true pro's on here with real knowledge. FOLLOW what these guys are saying ....they will have you fixed by the end of TODAY with little to no money!!!


Okay man yeah one guy who helped me change plug I was iffy on flipping the main and he’s like well that’s 100% sure fire way you WONT get shocked. So we killed the main. You guys want me to pull that cover off and snap a pic?

ALL my main appliances work. My overhead kitchen lights don’t, my living room lights and fan doesn’t work, bathroom lights in one bathroom dont work, lot of plugs out. Well actually it just seems the plug where pumpkin was and all grow room plugs and a few kitchen ones.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> The breaker that’s blown is to my grow room.


unplug EVERYTHING you can , and try to turn that breaker on. I dont think this has to do with your grow even if that is what caused it..... I mean everything in the house....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

yes pulling that cover off wouldnt hurt for us all but i see more value in unplugging things until you can get that breaker to come back on.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> yes pulling that cover off wouldnt hurt for us all but i see more value in unplugging things until you can get that breaker to come back on.


Okay go unplug stuff everywhere huh. Gotcha. Try to unplug everything then turn breaker on?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay man yeah one guy who helped me change plug I was iffy on flipping the main and he’s like well that’s 100% sure fire way you WONT get shocked. So we killed the main. You guys want me to pull that cover off and snap a pic?


Do you have a main breaker outside on your pole by your meter?That will kill all power to your panel.
If you just hit that main in your panel, the panel will still be hot to that main


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Turn the main off....Pull the cover.... un screw the wire going to that breaker.....move it out of the way .....turn it all back on and try to turn that breaker on again....that would be the most helpful thing you could do!


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay go unplug stuff everywhere huh. Gotcha. Try to unplug everything then turn breaker on?


correct.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

I unplugged everything. All lamps etc. unplug oven and dryer. Nothing on the outlets. Still nothing.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I unplugged everything. All lamps etc. unplug oven and dryer. Nothing on the outlets. Still nothing.


pull the cover and unplug that wire going to the breaker. then try to turn that breaker back on with no wire running to it..... if it still wont come on , thjat is your problem and you can fix it yourself with that main being off.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Do you have a main breaker outside on your pole by your meter?That will kill all power to your panel.
> If you just hit that main in your panel, the panel will still be hot to that main


You're looking for this outside. Directly below your meter


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 13, 2020)

@Renfro this guy feeling frisky today and actually willing to take stuff apart. I can install new stuff, actually on my way to hardware store now, but trouble shooting isn't my area.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> You're looking for this outside. Directly below your meter


we dont want to bombard him with info ,.... hes on it now ....its gonna be fixed today!


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> we dont want to bombard him with info ,.... hes on it now ....its gonna be fixed today!


I get that. But I'd feel better about him finding that outside main if there is one before he starts taking covers off panels. Who knows whats inside, could be a real rats nest. Those lugs are still going to be energized above the breaker.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Without the cover....

So you’re saying turn the main off, unscrew one of those little black wires. The one going to bedroom. Make sure it isn’t touching anything (can I put electric tape on the exposed wire?) put cover back on, then try to turn the breaker that I just unplugged, back on?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I get that. But I'd feel better about him finding that outside main if there is one before he starts taking covers off panels. Who knows whats inside, could be a real rats nest. Those lugs are still going to be energized above the breaker.


you are 10000% correct. if you could snap him a pic of what NOT to touch while in the panel just in case he has no disconnect outside like you do. With the main break off of course.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Without the cover....
> 
> So you’re saying turn the main off, unscrew one of those little black wires. The one going to bedroom. Make sure it isn’t touching anything (can I put electric tape on the exposed wire?) put cover back on, then try to turn the breaker that I just unplugged, back on?


You got an easy one! 
Turn the main off, un hook the black wire going to THAT breaker that wont untrip. You wont need to cover with tape OR put the cover back on. not yet. just pull the wire out of the way (it gets its power from the breaker , not the other way around so its DEAD) , turn the main back on , then turn that breaker back on and im guessing it wont work again....


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

This is what I have for the outside stuff. I see no lever looking mechanism. Maybe behind one of these doors?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

your main breaker is off so its dead on that screw with the wire your taking off .....just be careful as i know you will.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> You got an easy one!
> Turn the main off, un hook the black wire going to THAT breaker that wont untrip. You wont need to cover with tape OR put the cover back on. not yet. just pull the wire out of the way (it gets its power from the breaker , not the other way around so its DEAD) , turn the main back on , then turn that breaker back on and im guessing it wont work again....


I’m gonna take a 5 minute breather. Get a few replies in here about the outside part. Don’t want my literally fatal mistake to be that if we are onto a possible fix.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

its behinid that door with nothing on it. pull up and you will see a breaker to turn off....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m gonna take a 5 minute breather. Get a few replies in here about the outside part. Don’t want my literally fatal mistake to be that if we are onto a possible fix.


YES , lets turn that outside part off if possible. these guys are right....i9m just literally trying to hurry because you here and on it right now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> its behinid that door with nothing on it. pull up and you will see a breaker to turn off....


Alright so kill that outside bit, and basically I’ll have zero power to home. Go ahead and shut down the large lever on the breaker box just because? Unscrew that wire. Leave cover off. Turn lever back up on box, go outside, flip that lever back up, and I should expect....?

everything to be working except grow room?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Alright so kill that outside bit, and basically I’ll have zero power to home. Go ahead and shut down the large lever on the breaker box just because? Unscrew that wire. Leave cover off. Turn lever back up on box, go outside, flip that lever back up, and I should expect....?
> 
> everything to be working except grow room?


We are HOPING that the breaker still does not work , meaning you will need to go grab a breaker.... cheap and with the outside being turned off , you are SAFE!!!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Without the cover....
> 
> So you’re saying turn the main off, unscrew one of those little black wires. The one going to bedroom. Make sure it isn’t touching anything (can I put electric tape on the exposed wire?) put cover back on, then try to turn the breaker that I just unplugged, back on?
> View attachment 4712888View attachment 4712889


I don't want to be a Mr Doom and Gloom but if you don't know anything about electricity or wiring "no offense" I would not go back and forth over the internet trying to mess around at the breaker box. There is a ton of information explaining how all that wiring works. Spend some time online researching so that you know what you're doing and why your doing it before you just start yanking wires and stuff.

I'm sure many of these guys know what they're talking about but they're not actually there. If you make a mistake or do something wrong you're the one that is going to pay the price.

Stay safe.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Alright so kill that outside bit, and basically I’ll have zero power to home. Go ahead and shut down the large lever on the breaker box just because? Unscrew that wire. Leave cover off. Turn lever back up on box, go outside, flip that lever back up, and I should expect....?
> 
> everything to be working except grow room?


exactly , except i doont think were on the same page as to what to expect but the labor part is 100% correct. You are safe with that outside shut off....i would never get you hurt.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't want to be a Mr Doom and Gloom but if you don't know anything about electricity or wiring "no offense" I would not go back and forth over the internet trying to mess around at the breaker box. There is a ton of information explaining how all that wiring works. Spend some time online researching so that you know what you're doing and why your doing it before you just start yanking wires and stuff.
> 
> I'm sure many of these guys know what they're talking about but they're not actually there. If you make a mistake or do something wrong you're the one that is going to pay the price.
> 
> Stay safe.


Your usually a genius but were in a real world situation here , if your not a sparky then we dont need folks scaring him. I KNOW your just trying to do whats best but thats not whats needed here. If you catch something unsafe then please post but man this dude needs help badly.... You cannot be hurt if the outside is shut off.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

i KNOW how scared of electricity you are Moab. Everything i say is based off that fear and i have confidence you will be fine. AMPS will kill you .....with NOTHING running there are ZERO amps ....you will be fine ..... get your shit up an running again so your ol lady dont kill you.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Without the cover....
> 
> So you’re saying turn the main off, unscrew one of those little black wires. The one going to bedroom. Make sure it isn’t touching anything (can I put electric tape on the exposed wire?) put cover back on, then try to turn the breaker that I just unplugged, back on?
> View attachment 4712888View attachment 4712889


I dont think youre going to find a breaker by your meter. Dont worry about that now, hit your main at the panel. Ive circled the hot parts. Those black line and those lugs are energized. Be cautious.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i KNOW how scared of electricity you are Moab. Everything i say is based off that fear and i have confidence you will be fine. AMPS will kill you .....with NOTHING running there are ZERO amps ....you will be fine ..... get your shit up an running again so your ol lady dont kill you.


Quick question. The “electrician” that said the breaker was good..... did not go outside and shut anything off. I DO believe that IS what needs to be done. But he didn’t do that. Did he just tell me breaker was good without even knowing? It’s seeming more and more to be the breaker. But that’s like the first thing dude allegedly checked before he checked all the outlets.

also one last brain pick for this scenario. Excuse my ignorance please but I’m playing devils advocate. How are we going to understandanything by removing the “power wire” to the breaker in question, and turning it back on? With it unplugged obviously it won’t come on. Right???


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I dont think youre going to find a breaker by your meter. Dont worry about that now, hit your main at the panel. Ive circled the hot parts. Those black line and those lugs are energized. Be cautious.


Thank you sir. ONLY the circled parts have power while the main breaker is off BUT he found a disconnect so he will be working 100% Zero power.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

I’m going to go outside to see if that box does indeed have a kill switch to be more safe. Report back soon. Thinking we may atleast find a conclusion today folks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Quick question. The “electrician” that said the breaker was good..... did not go outside and shut anything off. I DO believe that IS what needs to be done. But he didn’t do that. Did he just tell me breaker was good without even knowing? It’s seeming more and more to be the breaker. But that’s like the first thing dude allegedly checked before he checked all the outlets.
> 
> also one last brain pick for this scenario. Excuse my ignorance please but I’m playing devils advocate. How are we going to understandanything by removing the “power wire” to the breaker in question, and turning it back on? With it unplugged obviously it won’t come on. Right???


Wrong. it will come right on and stay on if its good. NOT the stuff in the house , just the breaker itself will come on an stay on. The stuff in your house is ran to that wire your pulling off, thats dead completely while off the breaker.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m going to go outside to see if that box does indeed have a kill switch to be more safe. Report back soon. Thinking we may atleast find a conclusion today folks. Thanks for the help.


It will not be under that meter cover. It would be in plain sight


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

We almost have to completely forget about what your electrician told you because we have several of them right here. He may be right or wrong , i dont wanna go through all that. i just wanna get you fixed.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Found the outside breaker..... flip em all off?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> It will not be under that meter cover. It would be in plain sight


not the meter cover , but the disconnect behind it on the same pole. (im assuming thats a disconnect to the home)


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Found the outside breaker..... flip em all off?
> View attachment 4712945


yes! all three of them ....then go inside and flip the main off to be double sure.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> yes! all three of them ....then go inside and flip the main off to be double sure.


My ole lady will be home soon to semi help me on this I’ll have her stand outside by the breaker so she can flip it on after I disconnect the wire. Okay so I see the hot parts. I’ll have all power off and be mindful not to touch those places. I also remember not to have anything in my left hand so I’ll do that too. Unscrew it, pull wire out, carefully flip main back on, she flips the outside one back on, and then I flip the breaker back to on? Or flip it back to on before I turn the main lever inside back on?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Found the outside breaker..... flip em all off?
> View attachment 4712945


This is where a multimeter or even pen wand would come in handy where you could TRIPLE check theres no power coming into the house. Might be something to look for your next trip to the depot. Just treat that panel( that you've completely shut all mains off to ) like its HOT! Always good practice.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> This is where a multimeter or even pen wand would come in handy where you could TRIPLE check theres no power coming into the house. Might be something to look for your next trip to the depot. Just treat that panel( that you've completely shut all mains off to ) like its HOT! Always good practice.


I don’t intend to touch anything in there with my physical fingers. I’m pretty sure my screw driver is magnetized maybe I won’t even have to grab the screw. I’ll use a pair of Insulated pliers to pull the cord from the hole.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> My ole lady will be home soon to semi help me on this I’ll have her stand outside by the breaker so she can flip it on after I disconnect the wire. Okay so I see the hot parts. I’ll have all power off and be mindful not to touch those places. I also remember not to have anything in my left hand so I’ll do that too. Unscrew it, pull wire out, carefully flip main back on, she flips the outside one back on, and then I flip the breaker back to on? Or flip it back to on before I turn the main lever inside back on?


I flip it on manually after your outside main has been turned on. Those are what we call "mini-breakers" where I am.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> My ole lady will be home soon to semi help me on this I’ll have her stand outside by the breaker so she can flip it on after I disconnect the wire. Okay so I see the hot parts. I’ll have all power off and be mindful not to touch those places. I also remember not to have anything in my left hand so I’ll do that too. Unscrew it, pull wire out, carefully flip main back on, she flips the outside one back on, and then I flip the breaker back to on? Or flip it back to on before I turn the main lever inside back on?


wait till its all turned back on then try to flip the "bad breaker": to the on position. 
With the outside breaker turned off , EVERYTHING in your inside box is dead.including the circled parts in the pic..... but just to be careful....asssume its live.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t intend to touch anything in there with my physical fingers. I’m pretty sure my screw driver is magnetized maybe I won’t even have to grab the screw. I’ll use a pair of Insulated pliers to pull the cord from the hole.


Screw does not come out. Just back it out enough to pull the black wire out


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> wait till its all turned back on then try to flip the "bad breaker": to the on position.
> With the outside breaker turned off , EVERYTHING in your inside box is dead.including the circled parts in the pic..... but just to be careful....asssume its live.


Gonna use this dead example as the hottest example possible just for my own well being. I’ll treat it hotter than hell.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Screw does not come out. Just back it out enough to pull the black wire out


Thank you for that info


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t intend to touch anything in there with my physical fingers. I’m pretty sure my screw driver is magnetized maybe I won’t even have to grab the screw. I’ll use a pair of Insulated pliers to pull the cord from the hole.


dont unscrew it very much and it wont come out ....it will just loosen enough to let go of the wire..... you wont drop a screw.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Well. Ole lady just got here with lunch. The cover is off breaker box inside and outside so this will be semi fixed today. We will come to some sort of finding I do believe. Give me 20 minutes


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

i'll be here waiting.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Ole lady is semi interested in the reasoning. Basically I’m telling her the power pole in a nutshell feeds the breaker box. By removing that wire, which I gathered the wire goes “to” all my stuff inside, anyway, removing the wire which could possibly be shorting the breaker out, once removed we will find out of the power going to breaker is fine when breaker stays on ie good breaker. Or breaker clicks back to off with nothing on it, meaning bad breaker. Yeah?

not scientifically accurate but for the sake of analogy... yeah?


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i'll be here waiting.....


I've got some popcorn going.....


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

You may want to have him check and make sure the disconnect out side on pole infact shut the power down by seeing if all powe ris now out in the home


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady is semi interested in the reasoning. Basically I’m telling her the power pole in a nutshell feeds the breaker box. By removing that wire, which I gathered the wire goes “to” all my stuff inside, anyway, removing the wire which could possibly be shorting the breaker out, once removed we will find out of the power going to breaker is fine when breaker stays on ie good breaker. Or breaker clicks back to off with nothing on it, meaning bad breaker. Yeah?
> 
> not scientifically accurate but for the sake of analogy... yeah?


Yes. But I have replaced breakers that were not in the 'floating' or tripped position that were bad. Id replace it either way. We'll cross that bridge when we get there lol


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 13, 2020)

This has been the best book I've read all year. Good shit guys.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Hell could even be the main shut off outside


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> You may want to have him check and make sure the disconnect out side on pole infact shut the power down by seeing if all powe ris now out in the home


Getting ready to get back on it. I’ll shut the outside off first. Then the main on inside. Just finished eating. I’ll confirm the outside kill switch kills everything inside. This means check the thermostat too yeah?


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting ready to get back on it. I’ll shut the outside off first. Then the main on inside. Just finished eating. I’ll confirm the outside kill switch kills everything inside. This means check the thermostat too yeah?


Just see if all lights are now off, you dont need to check everyone


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> This has been the best book I've read all year. Good shit guys.


Hate to see dude have to go back to buying green bud over a simple fix.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady is semi interested in the reasoning. Basically I’m telling her the power pole in a nutshell feeds the breaker box. By removing that wire, which I gathered the wire goes “to” all my stuff inside, anyway, removing the wire which could possibly be shorting the breaker out, once removed we will find out of the power going to breaker is fine when breaker stays on ie good breaker. Or breaker clicks back to off with nothing on it, meaning bad breaker. Yeah?
> 
> not scientifically accurate but for the sake of analogy... yeah?


yes...kinda


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Everything off. Digging for a flathead. Fuck.


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Hate to see dude have to go back to buying green bud over a simple fix.


For sure, I know he'll appreciate it after he's solved the issue. Scary thing if you don't have experience. I had this same issue a couple months ago. I changed the ballast, filter and fan, breaker and outlet. None of that fixed the issue, it was my bulb going bad. It was only 4 months old so I didn't think to check it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> I've got some popcorn going.....


Thanks bud.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

The box outside does feed your home. It runs through there so they know what to bill you. The disconnect (outside breaker) is there for safety and codes. Its used for this exact purpose. I would personally leave it all on while working just to make it all go faster but thats me ....i would never roecommend that to you or most anyone.... 
Those wires at the top of your inside box are what feeds the whole system. Then the "bars" that the breakers plug into feed the breakers..... then the wire coming out of the breaker feeds your home.


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 13, 2020)

Get that 5 dollar tester pen. Save your life.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Moment of truth. Going to flip the main in here on. Her put outside on. Me try to put breaker on correct position


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Get that 5 dollar tester pen. Save your life.


Can we please stay on subject. Those are junk and only useful if your already an electrician. They give false readings all the time.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

This should be your friend if you are touching electrical and don't really know what you are doing.



https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-1AC-A1-II-VoltAlert-Non-Contact-Voltage/dp/B000EJ332O/ref=sr_1_9?crid=16ZNTMGP67HN5&dchild=1&keywords=wire+power+tester&qid=1602613850&sprefix=wire+power+test%2Caps%2C274&sr=8-9


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

fingers crosssed that the breaker does not work!


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Could do a zoom with him


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Could do a zoom with him


im too old for all that ....i dont even do myspace let alone zoom


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Breakers are all on the ON position with power back on...........


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> im too old for all that ....i dont even do myspace let alone zoom


Me too


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

turn it all back off.... put it back together an turn it back on. the problem is elsewhere.....


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> This should be your friend if you are touching electrical and don't really know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-1AC-A1-II-VoltAlert-Non-Contact-Voltage/dp/B000EJ332O/ref=sr_1_9?crid=16ZNTMGP67HN5&dchild=1&keywords=wire+power+tester&qid=1602613850&sprefix=wire+power+test%2Caps%2C274&sr=8-9


Those are not for this subject. Please be advised.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> turn it all back off.... put it back together an turn it back on. the problem is elsewhere.....


Can he follow any of the wires coming from that breaker to see if something chewed it ie; basement stapled to the joists


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Somebody posted a step by step in this thread that if you follow , you cant go wrong.
Something is touching somewhere in the walls or wiring somewhere.....          fuck man i thought we had it. my bad man but now we KNOW that breaker is good.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Breakers are all on the ON position with power back on...........


The only thing now would be to swap out that breaker with one that you know works.

Edited to say, if you dont feel comfortable doing that, then dont


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> turn it all back off.... put it back together an turn it back on. the problem is elsewhere.....


Fuuuuuuuck. I don’t get it. I changed the only used receptacle in the bedroom with tripping breaker.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> my bad man but now we KNOW that breaker is good.


Not necessarily


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

its going to be something with your outside lights or whatever you set up...... but if all that is unhooked that should not affect anything here.....


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

He may have cooked a wire in the wall and got lucky no fire and now a dead short


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Not necessarily


Your right. ive just been in a hurry to help. We can _almost_ rule out the breaker.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

Jon Galt said:


> Those are not for this subject. Please be advised.


Yes they are, a good Fluke can save your life.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Could have him conect to one of the other 15amp breakers to see if that good one blows
but runs a risk


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> He may have cooked a wire in the wall and got lucky no fire and now a dead short


this is exactly what happened , i just wish i could point him in the right direction. Like i said , someone posted a step by step to rule out things one at a time..... if you have the time its well worth it , specially knowing you can cut off the power outside and work on whatever yuo want safely.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Get another electrician to take a look. Not the same one you had before. Maybe the first guy is missing something. Changing a plug is one thing but don't go messing around at the breaker. Stay safe.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks bud.
> View attachment 4712978


Damn! I gotta make some more....


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yes they are, a good Fluke can save your life.


I agree, but the dude earlier said they're not when I mentioned them. Haha


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Could have him conect to one of the other 15amp breakers to see if that good one blows
> but runs a risk


i assume it will just pop the next one too but i also dont want him seeing that spark ....it will scare him away from this subject.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Stove won’t come on now wtf


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

I have seen where a motor can have a dead short and trip breakers but OP says everything is unplugged
I wonder if something like a dowstairs frig or freezer is on this circuit , very strange


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

If there was ever a time for OP to learn from "some dudes on the internet" now would be it. Illegal state, unfriendly sparkys etc.

He's getting to the point of having to call an electrician, but to not do a little investigating on your own is just silly and a waste of money.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Okay I got it. When I turned on main I guess when that breaker tripped it threw the stove too. All good now.

I think mice fucked me. I definitely have a few....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Stove won’t come on now wtf


Your main breaker is bad. has to be. im not 100% but im 90%+ Turn it back off and try to slam it back on....not drastically.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

He may see a Big spark


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay I got it. When I turned on main I guess when that breaker tripped it threw the stove too. All good now.
> 
> I think mice fucked me. I definitely have a few....


what breaker tripped ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> what breaker tripped ?


When I turned my main back on it of course killed the breaker that hasn’t been working properly. But it also seems to have killed my oven breaker and I had to put it back to on. My ole lady may have flipped it off prior I don’t know. Everything working now. ‘Cept bedroom number three.......


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> When I turned my main back on it of course killed the breaker that hasn’t been working properly. But it also seems to have killed my oven breaker and I had to put it back to on. My ole lady may have flipped it off prior I don’t know. Everything working now. ‘Cept bedroom number three.......


How about the outlet by the main door you said you hooked up to your outside stuff? does it work ?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys i didnt mean those fluke testers are low quality , i meant they are not meant for beginners. They throw false readings all the time , you kinda have to know what your doing to use them correctly. Multumeters dont lie. much more safe.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> How about the outlet by the main door you said you hooked up to your outside stuff? does it work ?


Nope


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Nope


so just the outlet by your main door and all of the bedroom , correct ? 
Were ruling out all the other circuits in the house....


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> so just the outlet by your main door and all of the bedroom , correct ?
> Were ruling out all the other circuits in the house....


Actually that seems to be a fair assessment. I automatically assumed the grow room because it’s flat dead. But this may be the only dead plug that is NOT in the grow room.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Could he have overloaded the outlet by backdoor and cooked it with the outdoor items?
The grow room outlet may be a downfeed from the back outlet/ loose wires


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

If NOTHING has changed except that outside stuff you hooked up then i would start by pulling the outlet out by the main door. The problem is more then likely in one of the outlets on that circuit. Turn the power off and pull that one out and ill leave ya alone for the day but thats a VERY good start....


----------



## CubanB (Oct 13, 2020)

Its probably something simple. My brother had a breaker doing the same thing. I just pulled the outlet covers for everything on the circuit until i found one that had some furniture in front of the plug pushing on it enough to to where it made the hot screw on the side of the outlet touch the metal box causing a short. Should be pretty obvious when you find the problem. You should see black marks where it was arcing.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> If NOTHING has changed except that outside stuff you hooked up then i would start by pulling the outlet out by the main door. The problem is more then likely in one of the outlets on that circuit. Turn the power off and pull that one out and ill leave ya alone for the day but thats a VERY good start....


So just remove that outlet, or better yet go ahead and replace it? Then try to turn breaker back on? You good man I appreciate all the help. Sorry we not found it....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Could he have overloaded the outlet by backdoor and cooked it with the outdoor items?


Yes. Thats probably it..... not 100% but its ALWAYS the last thing that was messed with. Crazy thing is it probably was not the grow or the outside shit that caused it initially .....it was probably a shitty connection that didnt show itself till he did that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Literally only thing from day to day norm that changed was those cords outside getting rained on heavy for the first time. Timer had been on that cycle for months. Before that it was on 18/6 7 days a week for a year ish. Thinking it’s that pumpkin plug. But again dude said outlet was good. But who knows


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> So just remove that outlet, or better yet go ahead and replace it? Then try to turn breaker back on? You good man I appreciate all the help. Sorry we not found it....


Well when you pull out the problem outlet , i think your going to SEE the problem before getting it all the way out.... there should be burnt marks an such .....


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Well when you pull out the problem outlet , i think your going to SEE the problem before getting it all the way out.... there should be burnt marks an such .....


Getting little man from school and then we will soon find out....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

I dont like that dude said it was good without it being on ? you cant test a dead outlet..... 
I am 100% a wire is touching something it shouldnt.....just not sure where....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

ill be popping in an out to check on ya sir!


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

CubanB said:


> Its probably something simple. My brother had a breaker doing the same thing. I just pulled the outlet covers for everything on the circuit until i found one that had some furniture in front of the plug pushing on it enough to to where it made the hot screw on the side of the outlet touch the metal box causing a short. Should be pretty obvious when you find the problem. You should see black marks where it was arcing.


i agree, this is not always the case but most of the time it is....


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Has the outside outlet been pulled out and looked at?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

19 pages. Holy shit lolz


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Next step is to do a continuity test on each wire coming into outlet back to power panel, but you need a tester for that


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Has the outside outlet been pulled out and looked at?


There is no outside outlet. It’s a inside outlet I used to inflate my Halloween pumpkin and Halloween lights outside.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Guys i didnt mean those fluke testers are low quality , i meant they are not meant for beginners. They throw false readings all the time , you kinda have to know what your doing to use them correctly. Multumeters dont lie. much more safe.


Hmm, interesting. Never had a false readig from my Fluke, I would not trust the cheap ones. That said I am no expert in this field.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Next step is to do a continuity test on each wire coming into outlet back to power panel, but you need a tester for that


That won't do anything unless you have a "short finder". 

@Moabfighter , you are doing good. Renfro and I discussed it last night. Check that pumpkin outlet to see if it is melted. ALSO- Make sure all of your lights are off. You could have a bad light fixture.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Has the outside outlet been pulled out and looked at?


Hes doing that next. Thats my guess on where the problem is.....



natureboygrower said:


> 19 pages. Holy shit lolz


he disappeared on us then i think we started arguing about flushing 



BigBadAbe said:


> Next step is to do a continuity test on each wire coming into outlet back to power panel, but you need a tester for that


Nah i think he will be able to *see* the problem once he starts pulling outlets out. Im _assuming _that one of the outlets has/had a bad connection for years and is just now wore out enough to show itself. 

*That *right there is why i would not feel comfortable letting him replace his own outlet unless he KNOWS its connected good. Sure i'll have him poke around the panel here an there but i dont wanna see anyone hurt either.....i have a limit on my advice. Im going to assume the original person to install the outlet knicked a wire or something and it finally broke after all these years, now causing a short.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> @Moabfighter , you are doing good. Renfro and I discussed it last night. Check that pumpkin outlet to see if it is melted. ALSO- Make sure all of your lights are off. You could have a bad light fixture.


Yes, this and not just off but also unplugged.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hmm, interesting. Never had a false readig from my Fluke, I would not trust the cheap ones. That said I am no expert in this field.


I have that exact same one, and it works excellent. Even held on the outside of a cable, it will let you know if there is power on it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> There is no outside outlet. It’s a inside outlet I used to inflate my Halloween pumpkin and Halloween lights outside.


Have you checked it for damage?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> That won't do anything unless you have a "short finder".
> 
> @Moabfighter , you are doing good. Renfro and I discussed it last night. Check that pumpkin outlet to see if it is melted. ALSO- Make sure all of your lights are off. You could have a bad light fixture.


Gotcha. Like I said man I have more of a mice problem than I really want to admit. Probably atleast 5-8 holes that I can locate by site. I hear those fuckers chewing and poking at night scurrying. House is clean for the most part not to say you can eat off the floors or anything.

I honestly think amouse fucked me more than the pumpkin but we soon will find out


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hmm, interesting. Never had a false readig from my Fluke, I would not trust the cheap ones. That said I am no expert in this field.


Renfro might be able to explain why they do that ,....im not sure....ima troubleshooter , i just use the stuff. Same thing with testing for continuity , you see "false readings" all the time. Usually when a working circuit is off at the breaker yuo can get continuity from line to neutral. Not always though. 

Them flukes are great but after years of troubleshooting under my belt , they are more for "i dont feel like breaking out my flukes so ill just use my hotstick" (nickname for the flukes you have)


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Have you checked it for damage?


About to


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

I want to fix this stuff you guys. Hopefully we can get it straightened out. Almost back home to remove that cover where the inflatable pumpkin was.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I honestly think amouse fucked me more than the pumpkin but we soon will find out


Lets hope not , unless you can actually see the damage. if you cant see it , you cant fix it. *IF *you can trace the wires by eye or hand then thats your next step after we get finished with the basics. Again if you cant see a wire but can run your hand along it then cut the power off an do so .....At this point we are looking at a fairly expensive fix depending on the local electrician. He knows the same amount we do .....nothing more then you tell him so hes going to spend a *lot *of time just looking and testing things at 100 bucks an hour or more.

Ima cheap ass , id stick to this thread unless your not comfortable anymore....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Gotcha. Like I said man I have more of a mice problem than I really want to admit. Probably atleast 5-8 holes that I can locate by site. I hear those fuckers chewing and poking at night scurrying. House is clean for the most part not to say you can eat off the floors or anything.
> 
> I honestly think amouse fucked me more than the pumpkin but we soon will find out


Ok. More info is good. Mice can be a HUGE problem with wiring. They love to eat that shit. Still, check the pumpkin outlet first.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Have you given enough Cal/Mag, That fixes everything
A lil humor to break up the tense room.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I want to fix this stuff you guys. Hopefully we can get it straightened out. Almost back home to remove that cover where the inflatable pumpkin was.


Your panel is labeled nicely. better then me  *but *as always there is something in there that "dont belong" , like the outlet by the door. Its not unsafe to run it that way but now your not 100% what is all on that one breaker except that bedroom an so far that one outlet by the door..... Check EVERYTHING , every light and every outlet that does not work and write it down. THATS the stuff that belongs on that label on your breaker. 

The good thing is you prolly only got 5-10 outlets on that circuit so you'll only have to take out that many to find the problem....


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Renfro might be able to explain why they do that ,....im not sure....ima troubleshooter , i just use the stuff. Same thing with testing for continuity , you see "false readings" all the time. Usually when a working circuit is off at the breaker yuo can get continuity from line to neutral. Not always though.
> 
> Them flukes are great but after years of troubleshooting under my belt , they are more for "i dont feel like breaking out my flukes so ill just use my hotstick" (nickname for the flukes you have)


Fair enough, I use both. I have done a ton of electrical stuff from house to electronics to board repair to arcade games and monitors. I always loved my hotstick as you call it, wont tell you anything except wire is hot but it comes in handy. Than again as I mentioned I am not an expert nor can I argue that some may get false readings, just have not had that issue myself. I try to make sure all my electrical testing equipment is Fluke, been using them for decades and they make great stuff.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Have you given enough Cal/Mag, That fixes everything
> A lil humor to break up the tense room.


That helped a LOT!!! i spit pop all over my pc..... your the man bud!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Ima cheap ass


Same here. Its not a bad thing. I've learned a lot trouble shooting stuff myself. Mainly my boiler.


Doug Dawson said:


> Fair enough, I use both. I have done a ton of electrical stuff from house to electronics to board repair to arcade games and monitors. I always loved my hotstick as you call it, wont tell you anything except wire is hot but it comes in handy. Than again as I mentioned I am not an expert nor can I argue that some may get false readings, just have not had that issue myself. I try to make sure all my electrical testing equipment is Fluke, been using them for decades and they make great stuff.


I dont mind the pen wands either. Theyre nice to stick into outlets one handed and stuff like that. As long as you have fresh batteries in them and dont bump them, its obvious ( to me) whether it's a live reading or false.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Fair enough, I use both. I have done a ton of electrical stuff from house to electronics to board repair to arcade games and monitors. I always loved my hotstick as you call it, wont tell you anything except wire is hot but it comes in handy. Than again as I mentioned I am not an expert nor can I argue that some may get false readings, just have not had that issue myself. I try to make sure all my electrical testing equipment is Fluke, been using them for decades and they make great stuff.


If someone is going to spend decent money on any testers then FLUKE is the only name in the business. Thats my own opinion. 
The false readings , i believe come from circuits with no ground or a bad neutral..... most of my troubleshooting work has been done on OLD homes, knob an tube on up. I work on HORRIBLE stuff. i mean the ones most electricians pass up because its too much work to troubleshoot vs replacing everything. The false readings are very common on my end though. (old residential shit)


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Outlet looks about as good as any 20yr old outlet IMO.... fuck man. Mouse chewed something good in the walls I think. Fuck.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> most of my troubleshooting work has been done on OLD homes, knob an tube on up. I work on HORRIBLE stuff. i mean the ones most electricians pass up because its too much work to troubleshoot vs replacing everything.


That's how I learned too. I worked with an old timer that taught me just as much about organization and troubleshhoting than the trade itself. I think I had worked for him almost 2 years before we wired a new construction home. Dude was old school. Had one of those big ass pistol gripped plug in Magnum Milwaukee drills that could break your wrist if it got bound up. I fucking hated that thing


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Outlet looks about as good as any 20yr old outlet IMO.... fuck man. Mouse chewed something good in the walls I think. Fuck.


looks good from here , put that one back in an go to the next one. The next one will be in the bedroom i suppose. (unless you can find another outlet that dont work.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> That's how I learned too. I worked with an old timer that taught me just as much about organization and troubleshhoting than the trade itself. I think I had worked for him almost 2 years before we wired a new construction home. Dude was old school. Had one of those big ass pistol gripped plug in Magnum Milwaukee drills that could break your wrist if it got bound up. I fucking hated that thing


I love that drill....till it grabs lol always use the extra grip


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> looks good from here , put that one back in an go to the next one. The next one will be in the bedroom i suppose. (unless you can find another outlet that dont work.....


Do I have to check outlets that haven’t had anything plugged into them in years? My “room” has I think three outlets. But I’ve only ever used one of them.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

If the power is off then wiggle it around a bit to make sure the wires are connected still..... your looking for something obvious. The breaker is not holding so it has to be a short.... a ground is touching a hot wire somewhere, so it _should _be real obvious when you find it.
I dont think it was mice but thats just an opinion. Its very possible but they usually cause a circuit to break rather then short out. Is there ANY outlet thats been giving you problems so long that yuo forgot about it ? maybe a "do not use" outlet like some people have.

This problem does not have to be "new damage" it can be very old and just now showing by coincidence.



Moabfighter said:


> Do I have to check outlets that haven’t had anything plugged into them in years? My “room” has I think three outlets. But I’ve only ever used one of them.


Thats a huge YES. As long as power passes through it, its being "used".


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> If someone is going to spend decent money on any testers then FLUKE is the only name in the business. Thats my own opinion.
> The false readings , i believe come from circuits with no ground or a bad neutral..... most of my troubleshooting work has been done on OLD homes, knob an tube on up. I work on HORRIBLE stuff. i mean the ones most electricians pass up because its too much work to troubleshoot vs replacing everything. The false readings are very common on my end though. (old residential shit)


Knob and tube, oh lord. That is horrible stuff to work with, usually accompanied by asbestos insulation. I just like the pens because you dont actually have to touch anything since they detect voltage through capacitive coupling so it should detect any live wire but I must admit I have stayed away from knob and tube systems as much as possible. I agree about Fluke, they are the only brand I want, I just trust them after so many years of use.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Do I have to check outlets that haven’t had anything plugged into them in years? My “room” has I think three outlets. But I’ve only ever used one of them.


I got a bad feeling it was a mouse now that you mentioned them. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I got a bad feeling it was a mouse now that you mentioned them. I hope I'm wrong.


I have more mice holes than outlets. I can’t trap them in mouse traps they’re too smart and I read poisoning them will just make the house smell like a dead mouse....


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> That's how I learned too. I worked with an old timer that taught me just as much about organization and troubleshhoting than the trade itself. I think I had worked for him almost 2 years before we wired a new construction home. Dude was old school. Had one of those big ass pistol gripped plug in Magnum Milwaukee drills that could break your wrist if it got bound up. I fucking hated that thing


I have an old Milwaukee hammer drill that is like that l, it's really old and stupid powerful. I love it for drilling through my 6x6 hemlock dock crib rails but you are right, when it binds you sure know it.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 13, 2020)

Poison them, only thing that really works well. Sometimes u might get one that smells but not normally. 

Do you have any outlets that have a reset button on them? If you do and it's before those other outlets on the circuit it will kill the whole circuit. If it's that easy your gonna be pissed and happy at the same time but just something I was thinking of earlier.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I got a bad feeling it was a mouse now that you mentioned them. I hope I'm wrong.


i hope not myself. that would make it hard as hell for you to find. Very easy to fix but hard to find. 

"First strike soft bait"
My brother was a pest control guy and this stuff is crazy good. He always told me that the mice would eat it then almost always die within eyesight. He says its not because of the special bait , that it was just coincidence. I still think its something in the bait. They literally die out in the hallway or sidewalk by your home.... Since ive started using the shit , ive only had one die under a cabnit. (out of hundreds) look it up , its not very expensive and its what the pros use.


----------



## 420burn420 (Oct 13, 2020)

Did you try to unplug everything in the affected area( sockets that the breaker controls) and then try to turn on the breaker ? A device could of fried causing it to keep tripping.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> always use the extra grip


Oh hell,that thing was probably lost in the 80's lol


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

420burn420 said:


> Did you try to unplug everything in the affected area and then try to turn on the breaker ? A device could of fired causing it to keep tripping.


yes he did.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Cordless has came a LONG way since then but not quite enough to replace the old milwaukee hole hog. The newer models are much lighter but still stupid strong and will break bones. They are a must when drilling a couple hundred holes a day.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Better Mouse trap


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Best mouse trap, a farm cat. Mice will leave just because they know the cat is there.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

hey renfro , do you have any kind of explanation for the fluke/all hotsticks throwing false readings ? maybe something to do with lacking a ground or neutral ? Just wondering.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 13, 2020)

Well I was trying to wire up my second flower room today, but ran out of wire. I had held off smoking today cause get kinda lazy, but now I'm setting on the porch debating about making a second trip to town today and smoking so it will prob be tomorrow. I was being cheap cause #10 is so expensive and I figured I had enough left, I was wrong. 

OP keep working at it man, I'm glad to see you finally got up the nerve to do it. Sometimes all it takes is the confidence boost of doing something. You can atleast say you can now safely change a breaker and an outlet as you have done almost all the steps troubleshooting this. 

If your still trying to get your grow back up I'm confident with what you have done so far you could easily and safely run a dedicated circuit for your closet. Fishing wire neatly would be the hardest part. If you own the home and don't mind crawling around underneath or one small hole in closet floor you could do it that way.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Best mouse trap, a farm cat. Mice will leave just because they know the cat is there.


I have two cats. They won’t hurt a fly let alone a mouse :/ 

alright so I have the week off work. Gotta fix this shit. Today/tomorrow I will inspect all outlets I suppose. I not been fucking in the walls, or adding new devices. I’m a simple lad. I have a nice rig and spend most my money on my son toys, and seeds. I’m happy with my lights etc so I don’t add much if any ever.

I suppose I can change every single outlet in the house. Walmart has them for 80c.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I have two cats. They won’t hurt a fly let alone a mouse :/


Yeah a farm cat is different. It's not a spoiled pet lol. You feed a farm cat just enough to keep it around but leave it hungry enough that it wants to hunt.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I have two cats. They won’t hurt a fly let alone a mouse :/
> 
> alright so I have the week off work. Gotta fix this shit. Today/tomorrow I will inspect all outlets I suppose. I not been fucking in the walls, or adding new devices. I’m a simple lad. I have a nice rig and spend most my money on my son toys, and seeds. I’m happy with my lights etc so I don’t add much if any ever.
> 
> I suppose I can change every single outlet in the house. Walmart has them for 80c.


Be careful not to use a 15amp outlet on a 20 amp line and visa versa


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I have two cats. They won’t hurt a fly let alone a mouse :/
> 
> alright so I have the week off work. Gotta fix this shit. Today/tomorrow I will inspect all outlets I suppose. I not been fucking in the walls, or adding new devices. I’m a simple lad. I have a nice rig and spend most my money on my son toys, and seeds. I’m happy with my lights etc so I don’t add much if any ever.
> 
> I suppose I can change every single outlet in the house. Walmart has them for 80c.


in my opinion, they are new enough to leave alone. Specially not knowing much about it. if a broken wire is too short for you to fix , you will have to rip open a wall..... if your comfortable with taking down panels or drywall then this will be "easy" .... 
Just pull them out and inspect visually ....nothing more unless you see something burnt or loose.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Be careful not to use a 15amp outlet on a 20 amp line and visa versa


You can use a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp feed, it just won't have as much power. Using a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp feed is asking for a melt down.

I much prefer to buy the commercial grade receptacles, they just feel tight when you plug in.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Be careful not to use a 15amp outlet on a 20 amp line and visa versa


When you do go to the store to get outlets if needed then keep in mind the circuit your working on is 15amp. Ran in 14guage wire. so everything you need is 15amp (the 80 cent ones are 15 amp)


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Did you have any lightning strikes close to home lately


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> You can use a 20 amp receptacle on a 15 amp feed, it just won't have as much power. Using a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp feed is asking for a melt down.
> 
> I much prefer to buy the commercial grade receptacles, they just feel tight when you plug in.


They are much more expensive but you can "feel" it.....literally just feels tighter and a better connection.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> hey renfro , do you have any kind of explanation for the fluke/all hotsticks throwing false readings ? maybe something to do with lacking a ground or neutral ? Just wondering.


Yes me too @Renfro . Can you shed any light on this? As far as I know the touchless voltage testers work by detecting voltage through capacitive coupling. Here is a good site explaining how they work @getogrow , as far as I can tell the person holding the stick is the ground and the stick detects the electrical field caused by AC power unless I misunderstand. https://www.electricalknowledge.com/electricians-tools/how-does-a-non-contact-voltage-tester-work/

Edit: We are speaking of the newer testers that use capacitive coupling, not the old ones that use magnetic induction. The older styles can give a false negative when wire not grounded but the new ones that use capacitive coupling don't. Both can produce false positives due to electrical field from another source activating them but I don't believe the new ones can give false negatives due to grounding issues. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I have two cats. They won’t hurt a fly let alone a mouse :/
> 
> alright so I have the week off work. Gotta fix this shit. Today/tomorrow I will inspect all outlets I suppose. I not been fucking in the walls, or adding new devices. I’m a simple lad. I have a nice rig and spend most my money on my son toys, and seeds. I’m happy with my lights etc so I don’t add much if any ever.
> 
> I suppose I can change every single outlet in the house. Walmart has them for 80c.


I'd think the most useful thing to do now is to make a list starting in the room by the electric panel and working forward listing everything that isn't working. Light fixtures inside or out, outlets inside or out and turn off any switches for lights or ceiling fans. List it all. Everything that's not working.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Did you have any lightning strikes close to home lately


I almost mentioned that too when he said it was raining. Last year we had a big strike close. Crazy loud boom, and then a breaker blew. It's on a couple outlets in a couple different rooms, and my deck porch lights don't work now. But it's all on the same circuit. I have an extension cord running in the corner for now.

I just haven't called an electrician because I was waiting to not have plants growing. I'm gonna have him run a dedicated line to my grow room when they come out. Originally I was gonna take summer off, but it didn't happen, lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> When you do go to the store to get outlets if needed then keep in mind the circuit your working on is 15amp. Ran in 14guage wire. so everything you need is 15amp (the 80 cent ones are 15 amp)


Actually I bought the “expensive” one at Walmart hoping for better success to replace in the grow room on the 15a and it says “supports up to 20a”

I need all the power I can get once the room gets back running. Change that plug back to a cheap Walmart one?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> Did you have any lightning strikes close to home lately


Yes. I know I apparently keep saying the wrong thing because we can’t find it. But the night of the problem was literally the biggest thunder/lightning storm in the area of the YEAR. It was huge ruckus. I know I keep saying stuff like had to be the timer, gotta be the grow outlet, gotta be mice, gotta be the pumpkin. Maybe it was the huge storm. There was heavy downpours and lightning and thunder the night all went bad.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Actually I bought the “expensive” one at Walmart hoping for better success to replace in the grow room on the 15a and it says “supports up to 20a”
> 
> I need all the power I can get once the room gets back running. Change that plug back to a cheap Walmart one?


nope , your fine. You CANNOT run a 15amp plug on a 20amp circuit. You can put a 20 amp plug on a 15 amp circuit. Your fine , its gonna be a smidge more quality but not nothing you can see or tell.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> I'd think the most useful thing to do now is to make a list starting in the room by the electric panel and working forward listing everything that isn't working. Light fixtures inside or out, outlets inside or out and turn off any switches for lights or ceiling fans. List it all. Everything that's not working.


Lot of stuff I need to reply to in here. I will check all this tomorrow. Quite a lot isn’t working. I’d guess about 10 different sources. Between lights and plugs.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

OP to give a better understanding when other outlets go bad when one goes out
The are wired is what we call series and the 1st in the line goes bad they all go down
Just showing so you understand


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> in my opinion, they are new enough to leave alone. Specially not knowing much about it. if a broken wire is too short for you to fix , you will have to rip open a wall..... if your comfortable with taking down panels or drywall then this will be "easy" ....
> Just pull them out and inspect visually ....nothing more unless you see something burnt or loose.


I’d rather move from this shithole than start digging in the walls. Surely we can fix it without that. Gosh man. I used to do water fire storm mold work the tear down part. I know how to use an oscillating tool pretty well to cut out the bad chunks of drywall etc. but.... cutting my walls up?

what on earth have I done. Fuck.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Yes. I know I apparently keep saying the wrong thing because we can’t find it. But the night of the problem was literally the biggest thunder/lightning storm in the area of the YEAR. It was huge ruckus. I know I keep saying stuff like had to be the timer, gotta be the grow outlet, gotta be mice, gotta be the pumpkin. Maybe it was the huge storm. There was heavy downpours and lightning and thunder the night all went bad.


Yup , thats probably when it happened. 
Your not an electrician so this stuff should not just be popping in your head. i didnt even think of that and i am a sparky. some stuff just gets overlooked..... Keep giving us all the details an we can help though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> OP to give a better understanding when other outlets go bad when one goes out
> The are wired is what we call series and the 1st in the line goes bad they all go down
> Just showing so you understand


Hate to be so honest but I know zero on electricity. It’s like Spanish. I’ve never seen it. Rarely heard it. Just clueless ya know? It is what it is. The this picture helps. Basically if one is messed up “along the way” it’s safe to think many more along the way are off, because the first in the line or whatever is off, and they’re all connected so if one at x in the series is off, all to the right are off aswell until the series is finished. Sorta?

you guys teaching me knowledge in here. I’ve so far changed an outlet, removed my breaker cover and disconnected a wire to confirm my breaker was ok. Two things I embarrassingly have never done in my life but did today. Leveled up in real life a little. Thanks for all the help. We will fix this if you all don’t abandon me. May just take some time to ease me in.....


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d rather move from this shithole than start digging in the walls. Surely we can fix it without that. Gosh man. I used to do water fire storm mold work the tear down part. I know how to use an oscillating tool pretty well to cut out the bad chunks of drywall etc. but.... cutting my walls up?
> 
> what on earth have I done. Fuck.


like i keep saying ....i dont think its anything you _did wrong_ , i think its just something popping up on you vs the next tenant. I could be wrong an you could of had it slightly overloaded causing it to stay hot but not hot enough for you to notice.....in turn melting a device somewhere....
That wiring is newer so you shouldnt have any major problems like digging into walls because of short wire but you never know.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

Here’s my few bits of thought process on the problem

one.Too much on one outlet (grow outlet) and fried it. I changed outlet. Still no success. 
two. Pumpkin outlet. I pulled it and it looks better than the grow outlet....
Three bad breaker. Not it
Four. Mice. Maybe. 
five. The heavy storm the night all went bad

That’s about all it can be IMO


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Nothing embarrassing about being scared of electricity. thats a good thing. You should be scared of it.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

Wait so you rent this place?
Call the landlord it is their problem
Can you move plants to friends house or a rental truck


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s my few bits of thought process on the problem
> 
> one.Too much on one outlet (grow outlet) and fried it. I changed outlet. Still no success.
> two. Pumpkin outlet. I pulled it and it looks better than the grow outlet....
> ...


your right.
my take on this is that you ran your outlet too hot and it caused a problem in another outlet. that also leads me to bel;ieve that you did not "cause this" you just made the bad part reveal itself.....thats my opinion so far.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> your right.
> my take on this is that you ran your outlet too hot and it caused a problem in another outlet. that also leads me to bel;ieve that you did not "cause this" you just made the bad part reveal itself.....thats my opinion so far.


*if *you ran too much power to that plug then i _suspect_ you had a 6 way strip or something plugged into it..... The strip would have melted way before the plug or the wiring. _Usually_ thats gonna be the case with the plug too..... _That _outlet that you think you overloaded would be burned up......it was not.

Im well over 50% that this has nothing to do with you or your grow. This was existing, you just used enough power to actually see the problem. Or even more likely , the lightning shook something loose causing it to touch/short.
Keep taking out the plugs that do not work first and just peep um out. edit: disreguard this question.Is there possibly a plug in that room that still works ? or maybe right outside the room in the hallway ?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> *if *you ran too much power to that plug then i _suspect_ you had a 6 way strip or something plugged into it..... The strip would have melted way before the plug or the wiring. _Usually_ thats gonna be the case with the plug too..... _That _outlet that you think you overloaded would be burned up......it was not.
> 
> Im well over 50% that this has nothing to do with you or your grow. This was existing, you just used enough power to actually see the problem. Or even more likely , the lightning shook something loose causing it to touch/short.
> Keep taking out the plugs that do not work first and just peep um out. Is there possibly a plug in that room that still works ? or maybe right outside the room in the hallway ?


I dont know about that. If there is a junction box somewhere, and a single feed is supplying the whole area, the insulation would melt of the neutral there long before the strip melted.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> *if *you ran too much power to that plug then i _suspect_ you had a 6 way strip or something plugged into it..... The strip would have melted way before the plug or the wiring. _Usually_ thats gonna be the case with the plug too..... _That _outlet that you think you overloaded would be burned up......it was not.
> 
> Im well over 50% that this has nothing to do with you or your grow. This was existing, you just used enough power to actually see the problem. Or even more likely , the lightning shook something loose causing it to touch/short.
> Keep taking out the plugs that do not work first and just peep um out. edit: disreguard this question.Is there possibly a plug in that room that still works ? or maybe right outside the room in the hallway ?


So the “pumpkin plug” is in living room by the back wall. Along that back wall, going to the grow room, are three plugs in kitchen. All three of those plugs work fine. Bathroom between kitchen and grow room, all work fine. Hallway, right outside bathroom, the overhead light does not work. The kitchen overhead. Does not work. Living room light and fan, does not work. Grow room, after bathroom, does not work.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I dont know about that. If there is a junction box somewhere, and a single feed is supplying the whole area, the insulation would melt of the neutral there long before the strip melted.


i agree but im going by what i see an hear.....im obviously guessing. The wiring an panel is new enough to assume they wired it up to date is all i was getting at.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> *Wait so you rent this place?*
> Call the landlord it is their problem
> Can you move plants to friends house or a rental truck


Wondering the same?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> i agree but im going by what i see an hear.....im obviously guessing. The wiring an panel is new enough to assume they wired it up to date is all i was getting at.


Does the op have a meter? Did he confirm there is a short with a continuity test?
If he did i would turn off power at the panel, start disconnecting wires from outlets, and rechecking for continuity between neutral, hot and ground til i isolated the problem. 
Repeatedly cycling the breaker to check is no bueno


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> So the “pumpkin plug” is in living room by the back wall. Along that back wall, going to the grow room, are three plugs in kitchen. All three of those plugs work fine. Bathroom between kitchen and grow room, all work fine. Hallway, right outside bathroom, the overhead light does not work. The kitchen overhead. Does not work. Living room light and fan, does not work. Grow room, after bathroom, does not work.


forgive me for jumping to conclusions all the time but the problem is most likely in the lights. LOTS of guys use the lights as a "junction box" for different things. so far you have 5 outlets and 3 lights/fans on that circuit ?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Does the op have a meter? Did he confirm there is a short with a continuity test?
> If he did i would start disconnecting wires from outlets, and rechecking for continuity between neutral, hot and ground til i isolated the problem.
> Repeatedly cycling the breaker to check is no bueno


he has none of that and is just going by us.... He did not confirm a short, the breaker does. you would have to read the whole thread. We are all guessing here.... trying to help is all.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

GFI outlet in bathroom? Has red resetin middle


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> If there is a junction box somewhere, and a single feed is supplying the whole area, the insulation would melt of the neutral there long before the strip melted.


This would fully apply if the problem is melted wire in the light. That is what i am suspecting at this point. I dont think he overloaded it , i still think its a bad connection showing itself after the lightning storm. Again this is pure educated opinion from his commments and tests.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> he has none of that and is just going by us.... He did not confirm a short, the breaker does. you would have to read the whole thread. We are all guessing here.... trying to help is all.


Recommending fixing without a meter is bad advice. Power can be left off and problem can be found with a very, very cheap meter. 
Should be the only advice given here. This is a growing forum


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> GFI outlet in bathroom? Has red resetin middle


This dude has been the MAN at pointing out all the little shit that could happen in different scenerios! thanks brother!
I doubt thats it going by looks but hey its worth a shot!


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Living room light and fan, does not work.


This brings me back to the "is there a short in the fan motor" question. Make sure the fan is off and see if you can reset the breaker.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> This dude has been the MAN at pointing out all the little shit that could happen in different scenerios! thanks brother!
> I doubt thats it going by looks but hey its worth a shot!


Watching along agree with what you said so far on Trouble Shoot


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Recommending fixing without a meter is bad advice. Power can be left off and problem can be found with a very, very cheap meter.
> Should be the only advice given here. This is a growing forum


This a HELPFUL growing forum. 
Sure power can be left off and the problem can be found with a cheap meter.....how long you think it would take you to do that? 
If its a simple fix , we'll help him find it , if not hes gonna need an electrician.....he knows this already. its no big deal bud.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 13, 2020)

how about also swapping two identical breakers just for shits and giggles? One that you know is working, with another that isn't. Also now that you've replaced one outlet, you know that isn't the problem, you can swap the one that probably worked for the next one, and so on.

I know those outlets with the "stab in" connections can be very problematic, and you should probably replace the ones for your grow room at least with the screw in connections.

and if you have access to a multimeter, try checking each leg coming in from the street (the black and white ones) to ground and ensure you get around 120v from each side. I would have assumed the electrician would have done this


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Do you own or rent?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> .how long you think it would take you to do that?


In a trailer with that number of outlets, lights, etc.... About an hour. 
Start in the middle, or guess the middle, when the problem goes away, you can narrow it down.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> This brings me back to the "is there a short in the fan motor" question. Make sure the fan is off and see if you can reset the breaker.


im at the point where i think the problem is going to be in a light and you already thought that..... things work out that way sometimes. 

Moab , this one may not be for you. First try to make sure the ceiling fan is off like renfro said ..... if that dont work , your going to need to start taking down light fixtures..... The little hallway ones are easy as fuck. The ceiling fan is different but not very hard.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> In a trailer with that number of outlets, lights, etc.... About an hour.
> Start in the middle, or guess the middle, when the problem goes away, you can narrow it down.


You being an electrician , maybe an hour for you but thats not really an option for him. He dont know how to do any of that. Were just trying to get him through the basics without hiring someone....no big deal.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Recommending fixing without a meter is bad advice. Power can be left off and problem can be found with a very, very cheap meter.
> Should be the only advice given here. This is a growing forum


We have dude. Have you read the thread. 

Btw, lots of trademans grow.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Nizza said:


> how about also swapping two identical breakers just for shits and giggles?


I REALLY want him to do this but i dont think he would be comfortable with the possible "pop" that would come along with a short in the wiring when he turned it back on. (if there is a short)


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Nizza said:


> how about also swapping two identical breakers just for shits and giggles? One that you know is working, with another that isn't.


Yup, that's what i offered up too, but Im not sure op is comfortable doing that. Understandably


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> You being an electrician , maybe an hour for you but thats not really an option for him. He dont know how to do any of that. Were just trying to get him through the basics without hiring someone....no big deal.


Second time in this thread. I am not an electrician.

A meter is a simple tool, set it to the tone continuity setting. Touch the ends together you will get a tone. 
Check the outlet hot and neutral, if you get a tone you have a short. Move to another outlet, disconnect the wires and check both sets of wires. If you get a tone on one side and not another you are on the right track. If not reconnect the outlet and move on.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Second time in this thread. I am not an electrician.
> 
> A meter is a simple tool, set it to the tone continuity setting. Touch the ends together you will get a tone.
> Check the outlet hot and neutral, if you get a tone you have a short. Move to another outlet, disconnect the wires and check both sets of wires. If you get a tone on one side and not another you are on the right track. If not reconnect the outlet and move on.


yup , it is that simple but he dont understand anything you just said. 
Also in what world does all the devices and lights just come right out and the wires come right off to test ? 
About an hours ass.....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

This thread is quickly becoming a shit show. Too many teachers, and not enough students. That's not good. I've seen some bad info tossed out here too.

Please, if you don't know 100% what the hell you are talking about, then don't say a word....


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

getogrow said:


> About an hours ass.....


You are toying with someones life, and/or home. Whos the ass? 
Im out, continue on having him blow that breaker


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

I find it funny and a bit insulting that even other growers think because this is a grow site, certain advice shouldn't be given out. Like we're all sitting around bongs in hand 24/7 slinging bud like a cheesy hollywood movie.
Just no way anybody on here might have had a life/career before they started growing.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> You are toying with someones life, and/or home. Whos the ass?
> Im out, continue on having him blowing that breaker


I don't think he was calling you an ass, I am sure the help is appreciated.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I find it funny and a bit insulting that even other growers think because this is a grow site, certain advice shouldn't be given out. Like we're all sitting around bongs in hand 24/7 slinging bud like a cheesy hollywood movie.
> Just no way anybody on here might have had a life/career before they started growing.


Yeah, because something like replacing a gas line or correcting an electrical problem is something that can be easily checked and verified via riu.
Most here have trouble growing a frickin plant.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Yeah, because something like replacing a gas line or correcting an electrical problem is something that can be easily checked and verified via riu.
> Most here have trouble growing a frickin plant.


Maybe so, but not all are helpless. We've all made sure to try help OP as safely as possible. With the main disconnected outside, I know I feel more comfortable offering advice if he's going to do things himself.

Howd you feel running a chainsaw the first time? Or a tablesaw? Scared shitless like the rest of us I'll guess, but did you lose any fingers? No. You were extra careful it being your first go at it. 
My point being, OP , from help on here knows the do/donts and is leery of it all meaning he's probably going to be super paranoid about anything inside the panel or outlets. 
Comfort= complacency = injury imo. 
The first 2 he doesnt have yet.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 13, 2020)

I own. No one to call really. Don’t know any joes.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Maybe so, but not all are helpless. We've all made sure to try help OP as safely as possible. With the main disconnected outside, I know I feel more comfortable offering advice if he's going to do things himself.
> 
> Howd you feel running a chainsaw the first time? Or a tablesaw? Scared shitless like the rest of us I'll guess, but did you lose any fingers? No. You were extra careful it being your first go at it.
> My point being, OP , from help on here knows the do/donts and is leery of it all meaning he's probably going to be super paranoid about anything inside the panel or outlets.
> ...


Accidents happen. Any troubleshooting without even a cheap meter shouldnt be recommended. Breakers blow at higher than their amperage rating, So every time he tests that way, he is potentially causing new problems. 
@Moabfighter just buy a cheap home depot meter and find your short


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 13, 2020)

It was mentioned that at 4am things in home worked fine...BUT was the lightening and storm done by this time?
If yes then lightening shouldn't be the cause.
If it was still raining and lightening at this time then there may be an electronic device plugged in thats 'shorted out.

Beyond that to check plugs/lights for short...
Turn OFF main power.
Open outlet/light fixture.
Remove all BLACK wires. (temporarily) bend wire(s) out of the way to not touch metal)
Turn all breakers back on.
If it trips again then reconnect wires (with power OFF) and continue to next outlet/fixture and repeat from turning the main OFF.
If this does not find a bad outlet/fixture then it will be wires in the wall(s) have a short.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I own. No one to call really. Don’t know any joes.


Do you know Joe Mama? I'm sure there's some jokes to be told there....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I own. No one to call really. Don’t know any joes.


Thank fuckin god! 

I had a tennant ask if they could put up a ceiling fan.....I asked if they had a bar box





He had know idea what I was talking about....I didn't let him.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2020)

Seriously people. 24 pages and nothing just speculation and nothing resolved. So many pages that the same questions are being asked that have already been answered numerous times. 

This is a job for an onsite professional not an over the internet professional. I'm not implying that some don't know what they are talking about but I've been the guy to fix problems having almost 30 years in the IT industry. More often than not things are caused by some simple issue. But even so, getting all the information and communicating over the phone or internet with someone onsite that doesn't have experience with the technology ends up requiring a visit to the location where the issue is identified almost immediately. That's why I said to get an electrician back out there. Apparently all the plants have been moved and the electrician would have access to everything while they were there.

It's gone beyond a simple swap of an outlet to turning off the main power supply and fiddling around at the main breaker. I don't know about anyone else but if I was a licensed electrician I would not be comfortable giving advice over the internet to do that. We're not dealing with low voltage CAT 5 and toning out a network drop. We're dealing with enough voltage to kill a person at the main breaker. 

Chances are that nothing bad would happen as long as they're careful but I've seen some bad things happen in the blink of an eye and I just think it's reckless to lead someone with no background or knowledge of electricity and wiring to do some of what's been done. 

That's just how I feel and I'm not trying to have any issues with anyone. I've had many different jobs over the years and many of them had mandatory safety classes so maybe safety is embedded in my brain. I also worked in training at one time and delivered the safety training classes all employees were required to attend. 

I just don't want to see anyone get hurt or damage their property. 

Edit:

Not that I added anything other than to say stay safe.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Seriously people. 24 pages and nothing just speculation and nothing resolved. So many pages that the same questions are being asked that have already been answered numerous times.
> 
> This is a job for an onsite professional not an over the internet professional. I'm not implying that some don't know what they are talking about but I've been the guy to fix problems having almost 30 years in the IT industry. More often than not things are caused by some simple issue. But even so, getting all the information and communicating over the phone or internet with someone onsite that doesn't have experience with the technology ends up requiring a visit to the location where the issue is identified almost immediately. That's why I said to get an electrician back out there. Apparently all the plants have been moved and the electrician would have access to everything while they were there.
> 
> ...


At this point, I totally agree with you. Progress was being made this morning, and then everyone and their brother showed up to put in their two cents. Shit show. Moab says there's only farmer type electricians there. I think he needs to look a little harder to find a decent one. He has made progress today. However, something that could take some of us an hour to diagnosis, could kill him in the process of his trying. I'm ejecting myself out of this thread.....


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I just think it's reckless to lead someone with no background or knowledge of electricity and wiring to do some of what's been done.


And what exactly has been done that YOU think is so reckless? Shutting off his main OUTSIDE and removing his panel cover?
This is basic electric 101, homeowners should know this or we'd all go broke calling an electrician every time an outlet or breaker fails. Which they do.

He has not gone into this blind, and NOBODY in this thread wants to see him get hurt.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> And what exactly has been done that YOU think is so reckless? Shutting off his main OUTSIDE and removing his panel cover?
> This is basic electric 101, homeowners should know this or we'd all go broke calling an electrician every time an outlet or breaker fails. Which they do.
> 
> He has not gone into this blind, and NOBODY in this thread wants to see him get hurt.



Nothing has been done to me but this thread is 2 weeks old and still no resolution. The OP has been doing all kinds of stuff people they don't know or have any knowledge of their background have suggested. 

Like I said, I don't have any issues with anyone it's just my opinion that at this point it's a job for a professional. 

I'm out of this thread as well.

I hope @Moabfighter gets this issue resolved ASAP. Good Luck.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> And what exactly has been done that YOU think is so reckless? Shutting off his main OUTSIDE and removing his panel cover?
> This is basic electric 101, homeowners should know this or we'd all go broke calling an electrician every time an outlet or breaker fails. Which they do.
> 
> He has not gone into this blind, and NOBODY in this thread wants to see him get hurt.


Xtsho knows his shit. Same with Renfro and others. Also, you and the Boat guy. I'd like to think I do too. I've delt with this shit for 35+ years. The problem is, Moab hasn't had basic electric 101. Does he even know if the white, black, or copper wire; is the hot one? An attempt was made. A good one. I REALLY thought the problem was the pumpkin outlet. I was wrong. Renfro thought it was an AFCI breaker issue. He was wrong. None installed there. At some point, someone needs to call "Uncle". I'm calling it for myself right now, for the reasons that xtsho and others have said. It isn't worth risking someone else's life. Breaker off, or not. It's not worth the risk to me. Good luck guys....

Back to dealing with my bud rot. Great....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Xtsho knows his shit. Same with Renfro and others. Also, you and the Boat guy. I'd like to think I do too. I've delt with this shit for 35+ years. The problem is, Moab hasn't had basic electric 101. Does he even know if the white, black, or copper wire; is the hot one? An attempt was made. A good one. I REALLY thought the problem was the pumpkin outlet. I was wrong. Renfro thought it was an AFCI breaker issue. He was wrong. None installed there. At some point, someone needs to call "Uncle". I'm calling it for myself right now, for the reasons that xtsho and others have said. It isn't worth risking someone else's life. Breaker off, or not. It's not worth the risk to me. Good luck guys....


It's probably gonna be something simple. My new guess is it's his girlfriends curling iron shorting out. Just need to unplug it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's probably gonna be something simple. My new guess is it's his girlfriends curling iron shorting out. Just need to unplug it.


Vibrator.....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's probably gonna be something simple. My new guess is it's his girlfriends curling iron shorting out. Just need to unplug it.


Let's hope you win the office pool. Well, I kinda like the reply from darkweb too..... Lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Vibrator.....


Lol, an I industrial one that can knock out the power, it's a brave new world. Time to buy a diesel.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, an I industrial one that can knock out the power, it's a brave new world. Time to buy a diesel.


It's got a big battery.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Vibrator.....


Those plug in wands are quite powerful, so I've been told.


xtsho said:


> Nothing has been done to me but this thread is 2 weeks old and still no resolution. The OP has been doing all kinds of stuff people they don't know or have any knowledge of their background have suggested.
> 
> Like I said, I don't have any issues with anyone it's just my opinion that at this point it's a job for a professional.
> 
> ...


To be fair, OP left the thread for a spell and some mucking about went on. Not all of this thread was dedicated to ops original problem.
I understand your concern. But with that main breaker off outside, I personally did not see a giant red flag. Yes, i would agree a wand or meter is also important and would be helpful. Also recommended at the beginning of this thread.

I am so over "the little guy" getting it put on to them by trades( which I'vebeen in for over 20years, not knocking trades) Plumbers are getting if not $100/hr close to it. We have the net now, we dont necessarily need to call someone everytime we have a problem . Ive started working on and been succesful cleaning and changing out parts on my boiler. Mainly from advice from friends in that trade. Does this mean I think OP should open up his own electrical company? No, I just dont think it was beyond him to try and fix, with our help what we thought might be the problem.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Let's hope you win the office pool. Well, I kinda like the reply from darkweb too..... Lol


Didn't think about that one. Funny thing is it's totally possible. But will his wife tell him if she does?

My wife and I almost really lit up our love life one night. The cord became exposed and shocked the fuck outta a blanket. Left a nice little burn mark. Luckily we weren't touching that part of the cord. Anyways it's been fixed now, lol.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Didn't think about that one. Funny thing is it's totally possible. But will his wife tell him if she does?
> 
> My wife and I almost really lit up our love life one night. The cord became exposed and shocked the fuck outta a blanket. Left a nice little burn mark. Luckily we weren't touching that part of the cord. Anyways it's been fixed now, lol.
> View attachment 4713367


That fucker looks more dangerous than what Moabs gotten himself into. I'm dying


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Didn't think about that one. Funny thing is it's totally possible. But will his wife tell him if she does?
> 
> My wife and I almost really lit up our love life one night. The cord became exposed and shocked the fuck outta a blanket. Left a nice little burn mark. Luckily we weren't touching that part of the cord. Anyways it's been fixed now, lol.
> View attachment 4713367


Holy fuck! You build your own?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> That fucker looks more dangerous than what Moabs gotten himself into. I'm dying


Works like a champ. Seriously though it's her favorite. If you haven't gotten one for your lady you should. Tell her it's for a back massage, and let things go from there, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

I


natureboygrower said:


> Those plug in wands are quite powerful, so I've been told.
> 
> To be fair, OP left the thread for a spell and some mucking about went on. Not all of this thread was dedicated to ops original problem.
> I understand your concern. But with that main breaker off outside, I personally did not see a giant red flag. Yes, i would agree a wand or meter is also important and would be helpful. Also recommended at the beginning of this thread.
> ...


I would tend to agree, safety first but with proper research I will try most anything. At my cottage I just fixed the damaged chimney pipe, cleaned the chimney and installed ice breakers. I do my own electrical, plumbing , built the deck, built the dock, repair the jet ski motors, boat motors, fiberglass hulls and any other things that pop up. That said it is good to realize when it's time to call a pro. I wont mess with my gas lines. Good luck OP, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Works like a champ. Seriously though it's her favorite. If you haven't gotten one for your lady you should. Tell her it's for a back massage, and let things go from there, lol.


Electrician : 240?
You : I weld.....yes in the bedroom.....


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Works like a champ. Seriously though it's her favorite. If you haven't gotten one for your lady you should. Tell her it's for a back massage, and let things go from there, lol.


Did you know you can hook it up to one of those variable speed contollers like we use on our inline fans? Ya know, if the high setting is too much  


Doug Dawson said:


> I
> 
> I would tend to agree, safety first but with proper research I will try most anything. At my cottage I just fixed the damaged chimney pipe, cleaned the chimney and installed ice breakers. I do my own electrical, plumbing , built the deck, built the dock, repair the jet ski motors, boat motors, fiberglass hulls and any other things that pop up. That said it is good to realize when it's time to call a pro. I wont mess with my gas lines. Good luck OP, hope you get it sorted soon.


Always an emphasis on safety. I wont call anyone until I do a little research first to see if its its something I may be able to do safely. Except automotive. I suck at mechanics.
And I agree, we are getting close to the end of being able to help OP. I wish i could change out that breaker for him.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

OK. 1 more funny story about wands.

My ex girlfriends parents were out of town for the weekend and I came over. Well she had her moms wand massager on her nightstand, and when I saw it she got this really embarrassed look on here face. I then all of a sudden realized why she was so embarrassed. I never though about those hand wands like that. I just thought they were for muscles, but I learned something that day, lol.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I am so over "the little guy" getting it put on to them by trades( which I'vebeen in for over 20years, not knocking trades) Plumbers are getting if not $100/hr close to it. We have the net now, we dont necessarily need to call someone everytime we have a problem .


Dude brings in his car to me. He doesn't want to "waste" the money for me to diagnois it. He saw on YouTube that a code p4xxx is for a bad O2 sensor. (He had AutoCrap pull the codes for free for him). OK, I say! NO WARRANTY on the repair. I put in the 150 dollar sensor that he brought (I NEVER really put in a customers part. Do you take your eggs to be cooked at the restaurant for breakfast??? Yeah....) OH, WOW!!! That didn't fix his problem. NOW, he's wasted ~250 bucks, and decides to pay for me to diagnoise it. WHOOPS! He had a leaking intake manifold, that was tossing false codes in the computer.

This is why you pay a professional, and why they are worth it....


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Dude brings in his car to me. He doesn't want to "waste" the money for me to diagnois it. He saw on YouTube that a code p4xxx is for a bad O2 sensor. (He had AutoCrap pull the codes for free for him). OK, I say! NO WARRANTY on the repair. I put in the 150 dollar sensor that he brought (I NEVER really put in a customers part. Do you take your eggs to be cooked at the restaurant for breakfast??? Yeah....) OH, WOW!!! That didn't fix his problem. NOW, he's wasted ~250 bucks, and decides to pay for me to diagnoise it. WHOOPS! He had a leaking intake manifold, that was tossing false codes in the computer.
> 
> This is why you pay a professional, and why they are worth it....


I feel you. I definitely dont think everyone is capable of doing shit on their own. But i think a lot of us are. Nice of you to put that part in for him. Not a lot of mechanics would.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Did you know you can hook it up to one of those variable speed contollers like we use on our inline fans? Ya know, if the high setting is too much
> 
> Always an emphasis on safety. I wont call anyone until I do a little research first to see if its its something I may be able to do safely. Except automotive. I suck at mechanics.
> And I agree, we are getting close to the end of being able to help OP. I wish i could change out that breaker for him.


No I never thought about it but I just tried it to verify. It works, lol.

We better start out own vibrator thread for the ladies and stop hijacking @Moabfighter 's thread.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Dude brings in his car to me. He doesn't want to "waste" the money for me to diagnois it. He saw on YouTube that a code p4xxx is for a bad O2 sensor. (He had AutoCrap pull the codes for free for him). OK, I say! NO WARRANTY on the repair. I put in the 150 dollar sensor that he brought (I NEVER really put in a customers part. Do you take your eggs to be cooked at the restaurant for breakfast??? Yeah....) OH, WOW!!! That didn't fix his problem. NOW, he's wasted ~250 bucks, and decides to pay for me to diagnoise it. WHOOPS! He had a leaking intake manifold, that was tossing false codes in the computer.
> 
> This is why you pay a professional, and why they are worth it....


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Didn't think about that one. Funny thing is it's totally possible. But will his wife tell him if she does?
> 
> My wife and I almost really lit up our love life one night. The cord became exposed and shocked the fuck outta a blanket. Left a nice little burn mark. Luckily we weren't touching that part of the cord. Anyways it's been fixed now, lol.
> View attachment 4713367


Btw, how long were you guys running that? You know its got a recommended run time of only like 20minutes, right?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> No I never thought about it but I just tried it to verify, lol.
> 
> We better start out own vibrator thread for the ladies and stop hijacking @Moabfighter 's thread.


This thread went off the rails a long time ago LOL


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I feel you. I definitely dont think everyone is capable of doing shit on their own. But i think a lot of us are. Nice of you to put that part in for him. Not a lot of mechanics would.


My point is that if someone is paying 100 bucks an hour to some lowly tradesman; it may be worth it. Instead of spending ~475 total, my dude could have had me diagnois it, and repair it; for 225 bucks, out the door. 

Sure, there are TONS of rotten thieves in the trades. Not all of us are. Some are even worth paying the extra money for....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> My point is that if someone is paying 100 bucks an hour to some lowly tradesman; it may be worth it. Instead of spending ~475 total, my dude could have had me diagnois it, and repair it; for 225 bucks, out the door.
> 
> Sure, there are TONS of rotten thieves in the trades. Not all of us are. Some are even worth paying the extra money for....


Yep. I've found a few trustworthy mechanics. They're not all out to screw you. It's always nice when you find one you can trust.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> My point is that if someone is paying 100 bucks an hour to some lowly tradesman; it may be worth it. Instead of spending ~475 total, my dude could have had me diagnois it, and repair it; for 225 bucks, out the door.
> 
> Sure, there are TONS of rotten thieves in the trades. Not all of us are. Some are even worth paying the extra money for....


My best bud is a mechanic and always honest with folks. If it doesn't need fixing he will tell it to you straight. If you do find an honest and good anything hold on to it. Many great people in the trades but like any business it's full of thieves. You know, like you find in almost every office and business.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 13, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> My point is that if someone is paying 100 bucks an hour to some lowly tradesman; it may be worth it. Instead of spending ~475 total, my dude could have had me diagnois it, and repair it; for 225 bucks, out the door.
> 
> Sure, there are TONS of rotten thieves in the trades. Not all of us are. Some are even worth paying the extra money for....


My post may have come off snarky towards the trades, it wasnt meant to be. I'm in them and my Dad was/is a lifelong plumber,even in retirement. And I wouldn't use tradesman and lowly in the same sentence. It was meant to point out that not all fixes require a service call. And paying a full hour for the half hour theyre at your house is waste of money. Or up charging that 1.5hr job to 2 hr which they all do.

I love my mechanic. He is one of the most important people in my life


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> My post may have come off snarky towards the trades, it wasnt meant to be. I'm in them and my Dad was/is a lifelong plumber,even in retirement. And I wouldn't use tradesman and lowly in the same sentence. It was meant to point out that not all fixes require a service call. And paying a full hour for the half hour theyre at your house is waste of money. Or up charging that 1.5hr job to 2 hr which they all do.
> 
> I love my mechanic. He is one of the most important people in my life


No worries brother, no offence taken. We get what you were saying.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 13, 2020)

I took a nap this afternoon after getting a nice strong buzz and reading this thread. I found myself dreaming, somewhat of an old job I worked on and somewhat I think how I imagined this "job" to be. You know how dreams can blend stuff and how you can surprise yourself with twists and turns... anyways, in the end the ceiling fan turned out to be possessed by Jimi Hendrix's ghost and we managed to reanimate him and we drove off in his corvette while smoking a blunt together.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 13, 2020)

If you have any gfci outlets you,should reset them all


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I took a nap this afternoon after getting a nice strong buzz and reading this thread. I found myself dreaming, somewhat of an old job I worked on and somewhat I think how I imagined this "job" to be. You know how dreams can blend stuff and how you can surprise yourself with twists and turns... anyways, in the end the ceiling fan turned out to be possessed by Jimi Hendrix's ghost and we managed to reanimate him and we drove off in his corvette while smoking a blunt together.


Damn why'd you stop? lol Go back to sleep... bring back more story later lol There can't be an epic ending like that without a part 2.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Damn why'd you stop? lol Go back to sleep... bring back more story later lol There can't be an epic ending like that without a part 2.


It better have something to do with a vibrator in it....


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 13, 2020)

Damn this thread is LIT! 

Speaking of.. wonder if the OP is still in the dark...


----------



## getogrow (Oct 14, 2020)

Well Moab , im still here , i feel completely confortable giving advice as long as you feel comfortable doing it with the power off. Xsto an others are uncomfortable reading the stuff but that does not mean you are not capable of fix the problem. (they are right in certain ways.... we gotta be careful so you dont get zapped.....you have ZERO AMPS so you have no chance of dying on my watch.) That outside shutoff is a game changer when it comes to the homeowner fixing their own stuff. 
Im thinking not only about his safety but the safety of the future owners of that home. Thats why i did not recommend he change his own outlets. Call me backwards but he is fully capable of looking around the box but im not sure about something as simple as putting an outlet on.... 

Either way if you feel comfortable taking stuff apart , then i would do that. Start with the ceiling fan. If you dont wanna puill stuff apart then go to the attic if possible an look around where the lights are for damaged wires.

So far ive got it boiled down to 3 light fixtures the problem could be in. Yes , this is purely an assumption. Does your ceiling fan have a remote ? If it does then im guessing there is a bad connection in that light box where the fan is hung. (the remote sensor is big and if your not patient then you'll just shove that thing in there fucking up other wires while doing so.....rookie electric guys 101)


----------



## getogrow (Oct 14, 2020)

At this point , i really am ruling out that you drew too much power. This had to do with the storms that night and one thing that moves that no other device does is that ceiling fan....it moves when the house is jarred.... im stuck on the fact that a bad conection is showing itself now. You didnt cause it, the storm did.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 14, 2020)

Lol: Dude Keeps Finding Different Ways To Shock Himself!


Youtube channel: ElectroBOOM Posted By Ghost



worldstarhiphop.com


----------



## getogrow (Oct 14, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Lol: Dude Keeps Finding Different Ways To Shock Himself!
> 
> 
> Youtube channel: ElectroBOOM Posted By Ghost
> ...


Thats my idol ! that dude has died 274 times that i know of.... His body is literally different. some of the stuff he takes would kill any normal human. dude is fuckin NUTZ!


----------



## getogrow (Oct 14, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Didn't think about that one. Funny thing is it's totally possible. But will his wife tell him if she does?
> 
> My wife and I almost really lit up our love life one night. The cord became exposed and shocked the fuck outta a blanket. Left a nice little burn mark. Luckily we weren't touching that part of the cord. Anyways it's been fixed now, lol.


And i get made fun of for popping covers off ...shakin my damn head. 
*THAT* curling iron is the definition of a no no. That tape is keeping you safe for the most part. That iron/and anything that produces heat pulls a LOT of power. That iron prolly pulls at least 1000watts. Thats 9 amps at 120v. That will kill you FAST. KEEP IT TAPED. if not grab her a new one. Im super safe if i want to be. 
I would have never called that out because of the circumstances leading around it. (laughing joking ect...) I would have never thought anything of it.......but since i keep getting called unsafe (rightfully so, im not mad) i feel i have to say something because that literally is the most dangerous thing in this thread. 

Im one of the most unsafe guys i know *when im doing the work*.... but im not sure even i would have the balls to hold that curling iron long enough to make wax......i mean do hair. 
That being said, its not a huge deal , just keep it covered real good an dont grab it out of the toilet if it falls. 

There , there ya go , Soil's safety recipe for the day" now lets go blow some shit up!!!


----------



## getogrow (Oct 14, 2020)

i would also recommend going an grabbing a multimeter if you can afford one. you'll use it in the future so its not a waste. 20 bucks should get you a good enough one. DO NOT purchase ANY testers from harbor frieght..... (they got some new ones that are "expensive" an say compare to fluke blah blah but i dont trust um......the brand they sell for 3 or 4 bucks is a waste of time. they may work a day , they may not work at all. The luckiest person of them all will get a week out of them)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 14, 2020)

getogrow said:


> And i get made fun of for popping covers off ...shakin my damn head.
> *THAT* curling iron is the definition of a no no. That tape is keeping you safe for the most part. That iron/and anything that produces heat pulls a LOT of power. That iron prolly pulls at least 1000watts. Thats 9 amps at 120v. That will kill you FAST. KEEP IT TAPED. if not grab her a new one. Im super safe if i want to be.
> I would have never called that out because of the circumstances leading around it. (laughing joking ect...) I would have never thought anything of it.......but since i keep getting called unsafe (rightfully so, im not mad) i feel i have to say something because that literally is the most dangerous thing in this thread.
> 
> ...


You can't be serious are you?


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 14, 2020)

Dont worry Biden will fix it.....................


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, I hope everyone reading this thread takes a moment to check out their breaker box and review their electrical situation in general. Before you grow anything, know exactly which circuits match up to which receptacles and know how many amps that circuit is rated for. Calculate how many amps your electric gear uses for each circuit. Take into account the "start up" amps of things like window air conditioners, in addition to the average amps they use. Device amperage adds up FAST, especially when you set up a typical grow tent. Consider spreading your grow equipment across multiple circuits, and don't max out a circuit. You should ideally only use 80% of a circuit's capacity, so no more than 1200 watts on a 15 amp circuit. ALSO, everyone should get a little $5 "receptacle checker" and just plug it into all of the receptacles in your house to make sure nothing is fundamentally wrong and to make sure that receptacle is grounded. You would be AMAZED at how many receptacles are wired wrong. I did this at my new place and discovered that 4 of my receptacles, all on the same circuit, are not grounded. Also, I highly recommend that everyone use either a gfci outlet, or a gfci power bar for their grow lights/fans etc, it's just another layer of protection.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 14, 2020)

holy shit. suddenly 15 more pages appeared in the last 24h! i so want to skip ahead to find you in victory mode 

Let me guess, it was the Halloween lights outside on the home made extension cords?


----------



## raggyb (Oct 14, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> There is no outside outlet. It’s a inside outlet I used to inflate my Halloween pumpkin and Halloween lights outside.


close the door/window too hard on the electric cord?


----------



## raggyb (Oct 14, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Outlet looks about as good as any 20yr old outlet IMO.... fuck man. Mouse chewed something good in the walls I think. Fuck.
> View attachment 4713054


is that a nick in the upper white wire about half way?


----------



## raggyb (Oct 14, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Well, I hope everyone reading this thread takes a moment to check out their breaker box and review their electrical situation in general. Before you grow anything, know exactly which circuits match up to which receptacles and know how many amps that circuit is rated for. Calculate how many amps your electric gear uses for each circuit. Take into account the "start up" amps of things like window air conditioners, in addition to the average amps they use. Device amperage adds up FAST, especially when you set up a typical grow tent. Consider spreading your grow equipment across multiple circuits, and don't max out a circuit. You should ideally only use 80% of a circuit's capacity, so no more than 1200 watts on a 15 amp circuit. ALSO, everyone should get a little $5 "receptacle checker" and just plug it into all of the receptacles in your house to make sure nothing is fundamentally wrong and to make sure that receptacle is grounded. You would be AMAZED at how many receptacles are wired wrong. I did this at my new place and discovered that 4 of my receptacles, all on the same circuit, are not grounded. Also, I highly recommend that everyone use either a gfci outlet, or a gfci power bar for their grow lights/fans etc, it's just another layer of protection.


Yep. When I first set up I just happened to plug a 2 outlet surge protect thing I bought, not exactly a power strip, in the outlet and it happened to have an indicator light that detected a problem in the outlet even though it worked. Probably wasn't grounded. I was going to plug my lights in there but sure didn't. Checked all the other outlets and they were fine.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 14, 2020)

raggyb said:


> holy shit. suddenly 15 more pages appeared in the last 24h! i so want to skip ahead to find you in victory mode
> 
> Let me guess, it was the Halloween lights outside on the home made extension cords?


Made it but shit, no celebration yet. However I'm celebrating that OP made some serious moves! This genies out of the bottle - go Moab! Moab be opening up panels on the outside pole and shit! Hell ya! Now yes, be safe my man, be safe. Shut off all shit before work and check it's off once, check it's off twice and check it's off thrice. Don't use your left, wear those gloves, use those isolated rubber handled tools, etc! But if you want, go ahead call a dude. It's all up to you man. You got this! Peace


----------



## getogrow (Oct 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You can't be serious are you?


yes im serious. 
Not AT ALL trying to be a dick or anything but yes , thats a very dangerous iron there.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 15, 2020)

Almost everything that makes heat is 750 watts + (toaster, microwave, blow dryer, curling iron, space heat, coffee maker, ect..... )


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Oct 15, 2020)

getogrow said:


> yes im serious.
> Not AT ALL trying to be a dick or anything but yes , thats a very dangerous iron there.


Don't think it is an "iron" is what he is getting at you about...lol


----------



## Renfro (Oct 15, 2020)

getogrow said:


> *THAT* curling iron is the definition of a no no.





getogrow said:


> i feel i have to say something because that literally is the most dangerous thing in this thread.





getogrow said:


> That being said, its not a huge deal


So which is it? lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2020)

getogrow said:


> yes im serious.
> Not AT ALL trying to be a dick or anything but yes , thats a very dangerous iron there.


Lay off the crack man. For one thing it's a wand massager. For another it's fixed now, lol.

It was just an exposed cord. Now it's no longer exposed. Problem solved. Nothing dangerous about it, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Lay off the crack man. For one thing it's a wand massager. For another it's fixed now, lol.
> 
> It was just an exposed cord. Now it's no longer exposed. Problem solved. Nothing dangerous about it, lol.


But is it certified for wet locations or vibrations? Don't want to get caught with your pants down and get F'd in the end.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Almost everything that makes heat is 750 watts + (toaster, microwave, blow dryer, curling iron, space heat, coffee maker, ect..... )


You left out vibrator, lol.

Maybe I should call out an electrician to get it fixed.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You left out vibrator, lol.


If she's a big girl it's probably 240v


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 15, 2020)

Renfro said:


> If she's a big girl it's probably 240v


Mine can only handle 120v.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Mine can only handle 120v.


So don't be lazy man, do her twice to make up for it.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 16, 2020)

So has this become My Vibrator was struck by Lightning Thread now?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 16, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> So has this become My Vibrator was struck by Lightning Thread now?


And no skinny bitches...it seems


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

How does the op still have a wife after weeks of no power to half the house?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How does the op still have a wife after weeks of no power to half the house?


He bought her a wand likes Pada's


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> He bought her a wand likes Pada's


Bet that wasn't broken for 3 weeks.....


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 16, 2020)

I wonder if he tried unplugging the vibrator?
Imagine that was the cause of all his problems..............................


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

Avoid those really cavernous women unless you have three phase.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

Like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


LOL


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

Well @PadawanWarrior I think @Doug Dawson might have joined our "thread wrecking" crew.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry @Moabfighter we aren't trying to be dicks, it just comes naturally.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Well @PadawanWarrior I think @Doug Dawson might have joined our "thread wrecking" crew.


He did, lol.

I think Abe might be too. The vibrator race is awesome. I wish I could see the wiener.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

Poor thread didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

@BigBadAbe is making a case for his addition as well.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Poor thread didn't stand a chance.
> View attachment 4716091


Man I wanna do that down I-25


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 16, 2020)

I found the problem, OP was cooking Hot dogs after smoking again


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 16, 2020)

So did OP ever get back? Did he test all lights and outlets?




Found It


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> So did OP ever get back? Did he test all lights and outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, this version seems better for this thread than the original.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, this version seems better for this thread than the original.


My kinda rednecks. They actually have some talent. I like the dude playing the spoons, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My kinda rednecks. They actually have some talent. I like the dude playing the spoons, lol.


LOL, the guy with the accordion cracks me up, he is so serious.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, the guy with the accordion cracks me up, he is so serious.


He's the weak link.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 16, 2020)

I am invisioning The Boogaloo boys


----------



## Renfro (Oct 16, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> I found the problem, OP was cooking Hot dogs after smoking again


I used to have an illegal amplifier for CB radio. You could turn it up to 1000 watts. Of course you didn't wanna do that for long because the FCC gets pissed. I could slide a hotdog on the antenna, key the mic for about 30 - 40 seconds and have a nice cooked hotdog.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Lay off the crack man. For one thing it's a wand massager. For another it's fixed now, lol.
> 
> It was just an exposed cord. Now it's no longer exposed. Problem solved. Nothing dangerous about it, lol.


now im on crack because i didnt read the dil-rod pages?! my bad folks , i'll try to keep dick in mind for the rest of this thread. Yes i legitly thought that was a curling iron....its what i get for not reading/smoking crack/zooming in on the rod itself. 



Renfro said:


> So which is it? lol


I think you can answer that yourself sir. i was just trying to jump on the "safety" train.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 17, 2020)

uh oh. where's @Moabfighter ? was the internet on that breaker too?


----------



## getogrow (Oct 17, 2020)

raggyb said:


> uh oh. where's @Moabfighter ? was the internet on that breaker too?


With my help , the poor dude may be done. no longer. all she wrote. omega. 

So have we decided if we need 240v or a 18hp briggs to get the job done ?


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 17, 2020)

OSHA is conducting an investigation has anyone else heard from the OP


----------



## Exxact (Oct 17, 2020)

didnt read at all but RCD breaker ok? If theres some sort of faulty equipment. Also share the load. This is why i love 230v 3p feed


----------



## Exxact (Oct 17, 2020)

Or maybe the main fuse is blewn. You should have a meter to trouble shoot


----------



## Exxact (Oct 17, 2020)

But it shouldnt be possible to blow main fuse because there are more fuses before that. Or the selectivity is fucked up. Is this your first problem?


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 17, 2020)

The OP is Gone


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 17, 2020)

Exxact said:


> But it shouldnt be possible to blow main fuse because there are more fuses before that. Or the selectivity is fucked up. Is this your first problem?


Just tossing stuff out there without reading the entire thread, isn't going to help the OP at all.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2020)

Exxact said:


> But it shouldnt be possible to blow main fuse because there are more fuses before that. Or the selectivity is fucked up. Is this your first problem?


Dude, you're way late to the party!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 17, 2020)

BigBadAbe said:


> The OP is Gone




In case we want to send flowers?


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 17, 2020)

The problem was the Goesoutta was plugged into the Goesintta................


----------



## Exxact (Oct 18, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Just tossing stuff out there without reading the entire thread, isn't going to help the OP at all.



So is the problem fixed? Who guessed right?

29 pages TL;DR. Once i were a baby i was working in troubleshooting industrial devices. It was kinda guess n check. Because had to be very very fast.


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## getogrow (Oct 18, 2020)

Exxact said:


> So is the problem fixed? Who guessed right?
> 
> 29 pages TL;DR. Once i were a baby i was working in troubleshooting industrial devices. It was kinda guess n check. Because had to be very very fast.


nobody guessed right that we know of. he didnt quite make it through the troubleshooting. no longer. somebody gave him bad advice./ i aint sayin names....


----------



## raggyb (Oct 18, 2020)

none one warned op not to be high when doing any of this. but he's a stoner like us all, so it should not be surprising when someone takes a while. he's got to be okay


----------



## setitandforgetit (Oct 19, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Any idea of a solution? All I can think is to clean my room up or break it down whatever? Have somebody with skills diagnose the main plug I use as my problem (it simply has to be) but my question is then what? Can I fix this on my own? I know the plug that has to be the issue because all the other ones are tested not the issue. Take the cover off and unscrew the wires and cover with electrical tape and eff the plug? Will that fix it? After killing the main Breaker. Listen I own a trailer and no landlord and i don’t know anything about electrical stuff but I’ve apparently fucked my home up and I need to fix it. Also everything has been same rig for over 14 months. We had a bad storm last night with lightning but I want to make no excuses. I simply do not understand the problem and I sincerely appreciate any help. It’s very dark in my home and my fiancé and 5yr old son are very pissed I fucked up our lighting situation.


Id bite the bullet and have an electrician come and check everything out. Weed is not worth losing your home and maybe even life for!


----------



## getogrow (Oct 20, 2020)

you still alive moab ? now im starting to worry .....


----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2020)

getogrow said:


> nobody guessed right that we know of. he didnt quite make it through the troubleshooting. no longer. somebody gave him bad advice./ i aint sayin names....



I told him to give up and get the electrician back out. If that's the bad advice you're talking about I will have to disagree. He went from changing a plug to shutting the power off at the pole and fiddling around at the breaker and nothing worked. This while getting instruction from strangers over the internet. He's not an electrician and had voiced concerns about performing some of the procedures. He had already done more than an individual with their experience with electricity should have. And then people were talking about cutting holes in the wall. If being an electrician is so easy then why do people need to take classes, train and pass exams before they can be licensed? 

The thing people need to realize is that just because you think it's an easy procedure that may not be the case for someone else. The attitude that something is simple, I do it all the time, I can walk you through this, can have disastrous effects. This wasn't troubleshooting some plant issue where if the solution didn't work the only thing that would happen is the plant would not get better. This was the electrical wiring in someone's home which can cause fires or worse. I was uneasy seeing the cavalier attitude many were taking towards this matter as if it was identifying a plant deficiency and who could solve it first. It wasn't. A man's home, property, and life could have potentially been harmed. This isn't a game. 

I stand by the advice I gave to give up and get an electrician back out. If anyone disagrees that's their right.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I told him to give up and get the electrician back out. If that's the bad advice you're talking about I will have to disagree.


No sir , i was talking about *myself* giving the bad advice. Obviously there was nothing you said that was bad or wrong. All your posts fit the topic.

I got trigger happy and seen a broke person with issues so i was willing to help. I also seen that he had already replaced his own outlet before i chimed in with more advice. Had he not changed that outlet , i cant say what i would of told him. I only give dangerous advice to folks that i think can handle it. I am very confident that the op just gave up on us , not himself. Probably got in deep shit with the ol lady and took your advice and had to call an electrician.

soil


----------



## raggyb (Oct 20, 2020)

getogrow said:


> No sir , i was talking about *myself* giving the bad advice. Obviously there was nothing you said that was bad or wrong. All your posts fit the topic.
> 
> I got trigger happy and seen a broke person with issues so i was willing to help. I also seen that he had already replaced his own outlet before i chimed in with more advice. Had he not changed that outlet , i cant say what i would of told him. I only give dangerous advice to folks that i think can handle it. I am very confident that the op just gave up on us , not himself. Probably got in deep shit with the ol lady and took your advice and had to call an electrician.
> 
> soil


It's great you were willing to help. If someone is asking for help online, they might get schooled and helped at the same time and they should know to take the good with the bad on these blogs as that's the way it is. Lots of people want to help but in different ways and most gave some version of warning to call an electrician if you want because electric is dangerous. But if that's all anyone says then it's not what blogging is for. This is the way of the world. As a result previously secure jobs are becoming less so. I've saved so much money watching you tube. Thanks to the internet we have to change with the times and be willing to to new things. Only people left with a lock on things are lawyers and judges. They're the last to suffer but I want so because they're full of it. Now please don't start defending lawyers lol.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2020)

getogrow said:


> No sir , i was talking about *myself* giving the bad advice. Obviously there was nothing you said that was bad or wrong. All your posts fit the topic.
> 
> I got trigger happy and seen a broke person with issues so i was willing to help. I also seen that he had already replaced his own outlet before i chimed in with more advice. Had he not changed that outlet , i cant say what i would of told him. I only give dangerous advice to folks that i think can handle it. I am very confident that the op just gave up on us , not himself. Probably got in deep shit with the ol lady and took your advice and had to call an electrician.
> 
> soil


Well once again I'm pulling my foot out of my mouth. It happens often. Oh well. I also wonder what the outcome was.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Well once again I'm pulling my foot out of my mouth. It happens often. Oh well. I also wonder what the outcome was.


I would not call that pulling foot out of anything. thats called being safe!


----------



## GreenAndTastey (Oct 22, 2020)

I've not read the entire thread, but damn it's got me reconsidering what I'm doing for electrics  

Loads of interesting stuff here


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2020)

@Moabfighter , we need some closure here. Did you get it fixed, and what was it? I'm getting anxious, lol.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 3, 2020)

I saw him post, so he is still alive.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 3, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I saw him post, so he is still alive.


I know. Ask him. I did when I saw him posting and he never replied. I Need Closure!!!


----------



## raggyb (Nov 3, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know. Ask him. I did when I saw him posting and he never replied. I Need Closure!!!


@Moabfighter , remember the time you were getting help from other RIU members with a sketchy power situation? That was great! What happened? Like you changed an outlet and that wasn't it, then you went big time and proved the relay isn't bad either. Maybe you got an electrician? You made lots of progress. We just want to know what you're thinking of next or did you fix it!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 3, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> This is what mine looked like inside. We smelled a strange smell one day, investigated the house and grow room and couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I chalked it up to the smoke outside from all the fires recently.
> 
> The next day is when I was awoken by the smoke detector, jumped out of bed and ripped straight to the growroom expecting the tent to be burning or something. Nothing wrong with the tent, but the outlet was on fire and the cord in it burning as well. Flipped the breaker and had a look inside.
> 
> ...


Aluminum conductors? :-0


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 4, 2020)

Got a man coming Monday. Sketched the fuck out cuz honestly I’m not the most tidy man ever. I bet if you looked you could find a leaf laying somewhere...... worries me but I’ve had a country boy friend over, no fix. No one knows man. So I’m calling someone real.

just hope he doesn’t call someone real himself..... ya know? Have two nice holes in ceiling of that room for duct work. Fuck.

the reason I go ghost for a while is because I’m abit embarrassed. For one 30 pages in,no resolution, two I have no fucking idea, three this home isn’t the best home, definitely riding it till the wheels fall off and never had any intention Of having anyone in this shit hole to fix anything.....


----------



## Renfro (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Got a man coming Monday. Sketched the fuck out cuz honestly I’m not the most tidy man ever. I bet if you looked you could find a leaf laying somewhere...... worries me but I’ve had a country boy friend over, no fix. No one knows man. So I’m calling someone real.
> 
> just hope he doesn’t call someone real himself..... ya know? Have two nice holes in ceiling of that room for duct work. Fuck.
> 
> the reason I go ghost for a while is because I’m abit embarrassed. For one 30 pages in,no resolution, two I have no fucking idea, three this home isn’t the best home, definitely riding it till the wheels fall off and never had any intention Of having anyone in this shit hole to fix anything.....


Glad to hear you are alive and kicking. lol

I hope that it turns out to be something simple and that your contractor doesn't care about weed.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Got a man coming Monday. Sketched the fuck out cuz honestly I’m not the most tidy man ever. I bet if you looked you could find a leaf laying somewhere...... worries me but I’ve had a country boy friend over, no fix. No one knows man. So I’m calling someone real.
> 
> just hope he doesn’t call someone real himself..... ya know? Have two nice holes in ceiling of that room for duct work. Fuck.
> 
> the reason I go ghost for a while is because I’m abit embarrassed. For one 30 pages in,no resolution, two I have no fucking idea, three this home isn’t the best home, definitely riding it till the wheels fall off and never had any intention Of having anyone in this shit hole to fix anything.....


The first guy was a dipshit, no real electrician leaves there the first time without solving said problem. Hang a poster over any holes in the walls or ceilings.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 4, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> The first guy was a dipshit, no real electrician leaves there the first time without solving said problem.


If I remember he requested access to an area that was deemed off limits.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I bet if you looked you could find a leaf laying somewhere......


I know the feeling.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 4, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I know the feeling.


I am always finding small buds on the floor from carrying trays of weed for trimming.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 4, 2020)

I don’t want to hear nahhhhhhhhh it won’t happen man blah blah. My state is illegal and I have a 5 year old boy who means way more than the weed. How long should I lay low before I fire back up? Month or so? Say dude says something to someone.... that enough to get someone in the door that I don’t want in the door??


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t want to hear nahhhhhhhhh it won’t happen man blah blah. My state is illegal and I have a 5 year old boy who means way more than the weed. How long should I lay low before I fire back up? Month or so? Say dude says something to someone.... that enough to get someone in the door that I don’t want in the door??


Your main crop is your boy......keep that safe.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Your main crop is your boy......keep that safe.


Indeed. Just wondering how clean it’s gotta be to be legal or whatever. I can have all equipment etc yeah? But if a leafer is found laying.... I’m hit yeah?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Indeed. Just wondering how clean it’s gotta be to be legal or whatever. I can have all equipment etc yeah? But if a leafer is found laying.... I’m hit yeah?


You smoke...so there will be some around....don't get in trouble. Don't know even where you are.....laws are different everywhere.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Indeed. Just wondering how clean it’s gotta be to be legal or whatever. I can have all equipment etc yeah? But if a leafer is found laying.... I’m hit yeah?


Man when I was in an illegal state I did everything myself. I never had anyone around unless it was before I setup the grow. I totally back your logic of better safe than sorry.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 4, 2020)

Just the anxiety of worrying about it isn't worth it.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Indeed. Just wondering how clean it’s gotta be to be legal or whatever. I can have all equipment etc yeah? But if a leafer is found laying.... I’m hit yeah?


Most electrician's arent narcs. They are just doing a job for money. There is no reward for turning in a paying customer.. its just bad for business


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Most electrician's arent narcs. They are just doing a job for money. There is no reward for turning in a paying customer.. its just bad for business


Actually my guy burns probably more than I do


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually my guy burns probably more than I do


Ya. I was gonna say he might be a loadie. A lot of electricians are. Just look at Renfro.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Most electrician's arent narcs. They are just doing a job for money. There is no reward for turning in a paying customer.. its just bad for business


Probably so. Back when there were meter readers one came to read in my apt. I figured I should let him and cross my fingers, because was not going to stop the grow which was right next to the meter. He just told me the Halide was pretty cool even though he wasn't into mj at all. Well that was a long time ago but I don't think Electric guys have changed that much.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 4, 2020)

raggyb said:


> Probably so. Back when there were meter readers one came to read in my apt. I figured I should let him and cross my fingers, because was not going to stop the grow which was right next to the meter. He just told me the Halide was pretty cool even though he wasn't into mj at all. Well that was a long time ago but I don't think Electric guys have changed that much.


Tradesmen typically dont look for infractions to report. They are just trying to keep customers and make a living doing their trade. There is no benefit to them reporting grows. 
A few plants in a small tent is alot different than a commercial, production style, black market grow.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 4, 2020)

We will see how it goes. I’ll throw a before and after pic up I guess.
I have a 4x4 tent in that room I had to dismantle on a whim and it’s mostly mutilated poles crushed down and tent cover still on it. Sketchy to take that big bitch to dump also won’t fit in car. Guess I have to break it down further.

basically I have to have joe in my grow room that’s been in commission non stop for 2 years and it worries me.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> We will see how it goes. I’ll throw a before and after pic up I guess.
> I have a 4x4 tent in that room I had to dismantle on a whim and it’s mostly mutilated poles crushed down and tent cover still on it. Sketchy to take that big bitch to dump also won’t fit in car. Guess I have to break it down further.
> 
> basically I have to have joe in my grow room that’s been in commission non stop for 2 years and it worries me.


We're rooting for ya man.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 5, 2020)

I hate it as much as the next guy but sometimes you just gotta do it. CLEAN that bitch up. It's better for your grow once you set back up anyways. As far as round holes in the ceiling id cut a square sheet of plywood paint it white and screw it over the holes. 

Even if you found a really cool electrician that didn't care, you should still take advantage of an empty room and clean it spotless. It's just a way better for growing for things to be clean.

I'm about to hire someone to clean my building for 15 hours a week every week. My wife said do you have enough work to keep em busy, I said if they finish cleaning they can just start over again, things can't ever be too clean. 

I understand it sucks I really hate cleaning but in my case with big gardens going it's a necessity and in your case being in an illegal state it's your only good and safe option. Just spend the few hours to do it so you don't have to worry for months later if your door gonna come flying open.

EDIT: I've taken apart tents several times and put em back together, get all the poles out and fold it like you would laundry or a regular tent. Buy contactor bags to store it in And he won't be able to tell what it is.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 5, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> I hate it as much as the next guy but sometimes you just gotta do it. CLEAN that bitch up. It's better for your grow once you set back up anyways. As far as round holes in the ceiling id cut a square sheet of plywood paint it white and screw it over the holes.
> 
> Even if you found a really cool electrician that didn't care, you should still take advantage of an empty room and clean it spotless. It's just a way better for growing for things to be clean.
> 
> ...


Problem with the poles is I often break them trying to break tent down. I’ve broken two 4x4. Just gotta be more careful I guess. Those buttons can be a pain for my weak bones. I’m a very small sized man. Not too strong or anything. I’ll get some pliers to maybe push them in better with and have my ole lady help me. I will cover with some form of white wood or posters but I think posters will show that there is draft as in I think posters would “blow” so you could see holes. Maybe not.

and I strongly agree on the clean room sentiment. I don’t know how my plants survived before with all that dust. Sadly my vent holes were quite.... quite dusty. I could scrape that shit off in sheets almost.

i swear I’m not nasty. Just a little old trailer with a 5 year old and ole lady. He makes a mess, we make a mess. But never any dishes after dinner etc. I’m just not gonna promise we dust the ceiling fans etc.... I guess a lot of people do that. We don’t. Ah well. Don’t know why I’m rambling sorry.

after we get this fixed you guys are gonna see some THUNDER! im going to PM some of you guys in here that really tried to help. I appreciate it and think you all may be friends. Anyone interested in a comparative grow? I’ll supply the seeds and that’s about all I can say legally I think so. I’ll holla if the idea generates any interest.

I’ve done a comparative on grasscity, and on here, and both ones had over 5 people in it doing same plant and we had hundreds of pages. It’s an idea guys. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## getogrow (Nov 5, 2020)

Dude none of us give a fuck about your home and its dirt. mines dirtier. way she goes. I aint even unpacked from 2.5 years ago. 
That being said, the guy coming to fix your shit , if hes a bitch , then you would rather him see shit piled up everywhere rather then a grow. Turn that room into a "temp storage room" and pile up over the tent. He needs access to the outlets an the light. The rest who cares. 
I know im not cut out like a lot of cop lovers but ive seen every drug known to man on jobs an its not my place to turn them in. 

I completely understand your concern but the holes and junk are NOT a giveaway that you have grown before. 
I have been into home that were probably used to grow in closets an such. The wiring showed growing all over it but im the only one in the crew that noticed. Everyone else had there own opinions formed on what was going on in that closet over the years. none of them thought "growing dope"


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 5, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Dude none of us give a fuck about your home and its dirt. mines dirtier. way she goes. I aint even unpacked from 2.5 years ago.
> That being said, the guy coming to fix your shit , if hes a bitch , then you would rather him see shit piled up everywhere rather then a grow. Turn that room into a "temp storage room" and pile up over the tent. He needs access to the outlets an the light. The rest who cares.
> I know im not cut out like a lot of cop lovers but ive seen every drug known to man on jobs an its not my place to turn them in.
> 
> ...


Well my situation.... I’m pretty sure my dope growing fried me lol.

anyone have any guesses before the man comes Monday? Was it the pumpkin cord? My overhead fan got rattled and wires loose from storm? Grow lights blew my room 3 up? Mice chewed something real hard? Monday hopefully we will find out....


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Well my situation.... I’m pretty sure my dope growing fried me lol.
> 
> anyone have any guesses before the man comes Monday? Was it the pumpkin cord? My overhead fan got rattled and wires loose from storm? Grow lights blew my room 3 up? Mice chewed something real hard? Monday hopefully we will find out....


I'll go with mice or pumpkin cord. Cant decide which.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 5, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> anyone have any guesses before the man comes Monday?


If it was the pumpkin cord and you have it all unplugged now then I doubt it was the issue. whatever is preventing the breaker from resetting it still connected to that breaker.

Best thing I can tell you is to (with the breaker off) isolate each device on that circuit, open up the junction box and see whats going on. If you disconnect the device (like a fan) and then turn on the breaker without problem then you found the issue. Could be as simple as the ceiling fan wobbled the wire nut off a shabby junction and caused it to short out inside the junction box.

All in all the best advice is to just wait for a pro to come sort it out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Anyone suggest a bad breaker? Don't remember seeing that.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone suggest a bad breaker? Don't remember seeing that.


If I remember correctly the sparky he had come out initially determined the breaker wasn't faulty.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

Renfro said:


> If it was the pumpkin cord and you have it all unplugged now then I doubt it was the issue. whatever is preventing the breaker from resetting it still connected to that breaker.
> 
> Best thing I can tell you is to (with the breaker off) isolate each device on that circuit, open up the junction box and see whats going on. If you disconnect the device (like a fan) and then turn on the breaker without problem then you found the issue. Could be as simple as the ceiling fan wobbled the wire nut off a shabby junction and caused it to short out inside the junction box.
> 
> All in all the best advice is to just wait for a pro to come sort it out.


I'll second that advice. Not to confuse you but what I meant by the pumpkin cord is that the whole pumkin cord incident caused the problem inside and something blew out so even though it's not connected I'm saying it would be my choice for what caused the problem tht it was that night with the lightning and the pumkin cord plugged in. Haha just my guess.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone suggest a bad breaker? Don't remember seeing that.


Pretty sure that was the whole test they did that was pretty exciting to watch.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I'll second that advice. Not to confuse you but what I meant by the pumpkin cord is that the whole pumkin cord incident caused the problem inside and something blew out so even though it's not connected I'm saying it would be my choice for what caused the problem tht it was that night with the lightning and the pumkin cord plugged in. Haha just my guess.


Hell who knows, maybe the house is just haunted. We haven't discussed that option yet. Really though, you could be right, maybe it exposed a bad junction in that receptacle?


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Hell who knows, maybe the house is just haunted. We haven't discussed that option yet. Really though, you could be right, maybe it exposed a bad junction in that receptacle?


right


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone suggest a bad breaker? Don't remember seeing that.


Yup. That's what I've been sayin all along. No idea if the first guy checked it


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 5, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Yup. That's what I've been sayin all along. No idea if the first guy checked it


But yeah, what Ren said. Moab said sparky#1 checked the breaker. Waaayyy back on pg 1


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Yup. That's what I've been sayin all along. No idea if the first guy checked it


32 pages deep is like 16 internet years. And I can't remember shit lol


----------



## Renfro (Nov 5, 2020)

I just had a flash back of that South Park episode with the Ghost Hunters lol


----------



## raggyb (Nov 5, 2020)

that's hilarious ^^^


----------



## xtsho (Nov 5, 2020)

Glad to see @Moabfighter is still kicking. I was having nightmares.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 6, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Glad to see @Moabfighter is still kicking. I was having nightmares.


That’s why I’m getting it fixed. Somethings fucked up. Don’t want to be that explosion 
Also yeah I’ve pulled the hot from breaker and it stays on so breaker is good. Apparently.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 6, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s why I’m getting it fixed. Somethings fucked up. Don’t want to be that explosion
> Also yeah I’ve pulled the hot from breaker and it stays on so breaker is good. Apparently.


You done good bro lol. You took it as far as you were comfortable to and maybe learned a little in the process about home wiring.
(At least you know there's an outside main breaker. I've known of homeowner's having to pay an electrician after hour rates for coming over and flipping that breaker back on)
Best of luck to you and a speedy return to your grow. 

This is a handy tool if you dont want to break out the multimeter to test outlets. Very cheap


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Well my situation.... I’m pretty sure my dope growing fried me lol.
> 
> anyone have any guesses before the man comes Monday? Was it the pumpkin cord? My overhead fan got rattled and wires loose from storm? Grow lights blew my room 3 up? Mice chewed something real hard? Monday hopefully we will find out....



My guess is bad outlet somewhere and you lost the neutral. -hot on everything after that. Or pigtail came loose in a box..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Well my situation.... I’m pretty sure my dope growing fried me lol.
> 
> anyone have any guesses before the man comes Monday? Was it the pumpkin cord? My overhead fan got rattled and wires loose from storm? Grow lights blew my room 3 up? Mice chewed something real hard? Monday hopefully we will find out....


Did he come out yesterday and figure it out?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 10, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Did he come out yesterday and figure it out?


Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Renfro (Nov 12, 2020)

@Moabfighter do you have any updates? It's bugging me, gotta know what the culprit turned out to be after 32 pages of thread lol. It's hard work you know, keeping it entertaining thus far.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 12, 2020)

Renfro said:


> @Moabfighter do you have any updates? It's bugging me, gotta know what the culprit turned out to be after 32 pages of thread lol. It's hard work you know, keeping it entertaining thus far.


Ya, I need closure.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 27, 2020)

Bump, lol.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Bump, lol.


Dude I am scared for him now... @Moabfighter 
All good ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 28, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Dude I am scared for him now... @Moabfighter
> All good ?


I saw him today on here so he's still alive.


----------



## GeneBanker (Nov 28, 2020)

Is there a GFI on that circuit tripped? I’m in the car and can’t read 32 pages right now


----------



## Renfro (Nov 28, 2020)

The lack of an update from @Moabfighter leads me to the conclusion that the issue is still unresolved. If he had it fixed I am sure he would have been in here all excited about it.


----------



## J232 (Dec 19, 2020)

Renfro said:


> The lack of an update from @Moabfighter leads me to the conclusion that the issue is still unresolved. If he had it fixed I am sure he would have been in here all excited about it.


I saw the abbreviation MOAB and it reminded me of this lol... the guy disappeared the day after you tagged him  Wtf... he’s still in the dark I bet.


----------



## Renfro (Dec 19, 2020)

J232 said:


> I saw the abbreviation MOAB and it reminded me of this lol... the guy disappeared the day after you tagged him  Wtf... he’s still in the dark I bet.


Last seen on the site 11/29. I guess he just had enough of our shit. I do hope he was able to resolve his issue.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 19, 2020)

I feel like we failed OP.


----------



## J232 (Dec 19, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Last seen on the site 11/29. I guess he just had enough of our shit. I do hope he was able to resolve his issue.


Ah we tried to help, I can imagine how frustrating it would be to be on the other end, I do hope he got it fixed up and he’s healthy and safe!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 19, 2020)

Suspense is killing me. Dedicated ALOT of time to thread with out any resolution. 

Someone should make this into a movie


----------



## Banjoclown (Dec 19, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> @Moabfighter
> Did you figure out your problem?
> Curious as to what ultimately was the issue.


I know this post is old but I had the same issue. Finally figured out that my two grow lamps were touching each other and somehow causing a short. I put electrical tape between the edges and was able to turn the power back on without any further issues. So simple but it took me hours to troubleshoot.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 20, 2021)

I guess we will never know what Moab's electrical problem was. He was last seen Nov29


----------



## getogrow (Jan 20, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> I guess we will never know what Moab's electrical problem was. He was last seen Nov29


he popped up from the dead and wanted to do a compitition grow , so hes out there somewhere. no clue why he didnt come back here to let us know....


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 20, 2021)

@Moabfighter we NEED to know what was wrong l, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 20, 2021)

@Moabfighter where are you man?


----------



## Renfro (Jan 20, 2021)

Banjoclown said:


> I know this post is old but I had the same issue. Finally figured out that my two grow lamps were touching each other and somehow causing a short. I put electrical tape between the edges and was able to turn the power back on without any further issues. So simple but it took me hours to troubleshoot.


I would get a multimeter out, ground one lead and use the other lead to test the light reflectors for voltage. Could be that you have a real issue there waiting to electrocute someone. If the reflector is energized (it shouldn't be) then you have wiring issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

Renfro said:


> I would get a multimeter out, ground one lead and use the other lead to test the light reflectors for voltage. Could be that you have a real issue there waiting to electrocute someone. If the reflector is energized (it shouldn't be) then you have wiring issues that need to be addressed.


Yeah that's the kind of shocking experience I can do without in my grow room.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 27, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah that's the kind of shocking experience I can do without in my grow room.


or anywhere for that matter lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

Renfro said:


> or anywhere for that matter lol


Not even on my balls, bro!

I'll have to catch up with you soon, I've been busy...


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

$750 and 3 electricians scratching their heads like idiots for the last 3 months here we are. Mouse chewed threw the black wire coating all the way to the actual wire and it hit the ground that was also chewed and arced.

fucking pissed. Look at my fucking grow room before and after. Fuck

Fucking nasty ass mice tunneling


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> $750 and 3 electricians scratching their heads like idiots for the last 3 months here we are. Mouse chewed threw the black wire coating all the way to the actual wire and it hit the ground that was also chewed and arced.
> 
> fucking pissed. Look at my fucking grow room before and after. FuckView attachment 4809072
> View attachment 4809074
> Fucking nasty ass mice tunneling


Wow dude, I've never actually seen that firsthand. No fault of yours. Glad to see you at least found the problem. Are you going to start back up once you get your room put back together?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

You guys thought I died but man it’s fucking embarrassing to say yeah I had people try to fix and no resolution. That sounds like BS. The problem is, this final guy that came, said the last two probably figured after testing stuff that it was in the walls, and unfortunately the price they charge to do repairs like that are abit expensive. This guy charged me 450 and the other two that didn’t do shit charged me 120-150 each. That guy said he’s gonna come back and put up Sheetrock but I’ll believe it when I see it I guess. Can’t believe it man. Now someone recommended a pesticide in here to sure fire kill these bastards... what was that product called?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

Dude Jerry rigged it until he could get to Lowe’s to buy a fresh roll of wire. I didn’t have any to offer him.... he pulled the bad bits and spliced it together and voila. Power fired right up. Unbelievable. I was so amazed. Yet angry my room is down for now. But yes I have a few started. Ordered a biscotti clone..... and started a trichopath (platinum x jelly breath) by inhouse genetics and a friend gave me a clone of tropsanto. GMO x tropic cookies or something. So be on the lookout in the future folks..... can’t wait. Dry as a bone and need some smoke.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> $750 and 3 electricians scratching their heads like idiots for the last 3 months here we are. Mouse chewed threw the black wire coating all the way to the actual wire and it hit the ground that was also chewed and arced.
> 
> fucking pissed. Look at my fucking grow room before and after. FuckView attachment 4809072
> View attachment 4809074
> Fucking nasty ass mice tunneling


Damn. That's what I was worried it might be. At least you got it fixed. I can finally get a good nights sleep now, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t believe it man. Now someone recommended a pesticide in here to sure fire kill these bastards... what was that product called?


huh?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

Renfro said:


> huh?


Someone many pages back said there was a product on amazon I could buy that would literally almost kill the mice as soon as they take a bite. Trying to find that product name.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2021)

Dont use poison. They'll eat it, die in your walls and reek so bad, if you think your wife was pissed about the lights, wait til your whole house smells like a dumpster. Worse than a dumpster. Get yourself some ultrasonic pest repellers and plug them in all through your house. If you see evidence inside the home of them, go with the neck snappers. Put them in corners, that's how mice travel, along edges,/walls/baseboard. Gl


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Dont use poison. They'll eat it, die in your walls and reek so bad, if you think your wife was pissed about the lights, wait til your whole house smells like a dumpster. Worse than a dumpster. Get yourself some ultrasonic pest repellers and plug them in all through your house. If you see evidence inside the home of them, go with the neck snappers. Put them in corners, that's how mice travel, along edges,/walls/baseboard. Gl


Thanks man. I have huge rat traps out. Based on the turds..... they’re uh. Abit big I think. I live in pasture fields area and the mice here can be bad. House is as clean as it can be for two 25ish year olds with a 6yr old. I have the ultrasonic things. They don’t care. They’re used to it by now. Hopefully the regular ole mouse traps work

edit that’swhat the last electrician said. Said they travel the walls in astraight line around the borders. So I’ve put a bunch along the walls in my grow room. No snap yet....


----------



## Nizza (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. I have huge rat traps out. Based on the turds..... they’re uh. Abit big I think. I live in pasture fields area and the mice here can be bad. House is as clean as it can be for two 25ish year olds with a 6yr old. I have the ultrasonic things. They don’t care. They’re used to it by now. Hopefully the regular ole mouse traps work
> 
> edit that’swhat the last electrician said. Said they travel the walls in astraight line around the borders. So I’ve put a bunch along the walls in my grow room. No snap yet....


overhanging branches onto your home, as well as base of home security is the first place to start for prevention


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. I have huge rat traps out. Based on the turds..... they’re uh. Abit big I think. I live in pasture fields area and the mice here can be bad. House is as clean as it can be for two 25ish year olds with a 6yr old. I have the ultrasonic things. They don’t care. They’re used to it by now. Hopefully the regular ole mouse traps work
> 
> edit that’swhat the last electrician said. Said they travel the walls in astraight line around the borders. So I’ve put a bunch along the walls in my grow room. No snap yet....


Have any cats? If not, a 6 year old would love a couple kittens. Win/win


----------



## sf_frankie (Jan 27, 2021)

HOLY SHIT! What a ride that was. Can't believe I just read all 34 pages. 

OP, good on you for doing your best to try and figure it out. Even though you didn't figure it out, you now know a lot more about electricity than you did before this all went down. Its a handy skill that will come in handy one day. 

Quick safety tip for next time. I know your wife hit the breaker outside, but next time you open the panel I would recommend turning off the main too...just in case. Its a good habit to turn of the main anytime you do panel work. The main is those 4 breakers tied together by that bar that has "200" stamped on it. 



Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4712982


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> HOLY SHIT! What a ride that was. Can't believe I just read all 34 pages.
> 
> OP, good on you for doing your best to try and figure it out. Even though you didn't figure it out, you now know a lot more about electricity than you did before this all went down. Its a handy skill that will come in handy one day.
> 
> Quick safety tip for next time. I know your wife hit the breaker outside, but next time you open the panel I would recommend turning off the main too...just in case. Its a good habit to turn of the main anytime you do panel work. The main is those 4 breakers tied together by that bar that has "200" stamped on it.


I tried to hold the panel box for the electrician and he’s like dude if you touch that metal to any of (those points you guys showed me on a diagram before) I will be killed most likely lol. So he did it (safely)


----------



## sf_frankie (Jan 27, 2021)

No I meant that you left the breaker on when you were testing the breaker back on like page 15. I attached the picture you uploaded in my post. You can see its still on!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2021)

Paid some serious tuition in the school of hard electrical knocks; not only the cost of the sparkys but also the lost crops while you were getting it sorted.

The good news is your house didn't burn down; fucking mice have been known to cause shit like that.

Now you know a lot more about electrical- which is why I called it tuition!


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2021)

I have those electronic rodent removers from sharper image like 12 years ago, they work great and don't bother my dogs with the ultrasonic noise.


----------



## Cloud Surfer (Jan 28, 2021)

There's a product called "shake away" that works well. It's a deterrent that needs to be reapplied from time to time.

I used to keep my nice car in a storage unit before I bought my house. One year the mice got in and ate one of the main electrical harnesses. Happened to be an $1100 part discontinued from Ford. After discovering this product and using it, I never had any issues or mice shit in the unit. Prior to that I was just putting down decon which they would eat and squirrel away in weird places. Yes the decon works but I was still finding shit all over the unit and like others said, you don't want them dying in your walls.

I've heard of people having great results with the electronic devices, but have also heard of the rodents becoming use to them. I live in the country and these devices were throughout the basement when I moved in. Kept getting strange smells and after deciding to tear out all the drop ceiling and insulation in the ceiling of the basement I was finding dead mice and decon (from the previous owners) all over. After that I said fuck it and pulled the electronic devices and started using snap traps until there was no evidence of rodent action. I'm sure they're still around, but I don't see any evidence anywhere on the house.

Sorry for your misfortunes, but glad no one was hurt and your house didn't burn down.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2021)

If you have pets you should avoid using the poison pellets. If your cat eats a poisoned mouse or whatnot then you would be pretty sad. They stopped selling the poison pellets out here because they were killing owls that ate the mice.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 28, 2021)

Glad you got your electrical issues sorted man, you had a long road there so it's great you got it resolved. It might be worth looking around to see where the mice are coming in from. They must have a path into your home someplace. You can really minimize mouse issues by finding their entry points and sealing them up. Killing them off in your house is great but won't do much if more can just keep entering. Might even be worth having a pro pest person come out as they are accustomed to looking for those entry points. It's amazing how little a space mice need to get into your home. Good luck. Hope you get back up and running soon.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 28, 2021)

Amazon.com : First Strike Soft Bait Rodenticide 16 lb Bucket : Home Pest Lures : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : First Strike Soft Bait Rodenticide 16 lb Bucket : Home Pest Lures : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Its expensive if you buy the big one....i cant find smaller buckets. They will eat it and die. *100% poison*. will hurt/kill pets. 

That being said , this shit is magical.... they eat it and die either right outside the home or right out in the open in the home. Out of hundreds of kills , probably 1000, ive only had one die under the sink , under the cabinit base. no big deal in my case but some people dont like working on their own stuff. 
Once the ones you have are gone then peppermint oil works great to cover their scent. Therfore the new ones skip your house and go on to the next one. (the ones outside smell the feramones or whatever its called of the mice breeding and shitting all over the place and that lets them know its safe to come inside your place..... with peppermint oil covering that scent , then they would rather just skip your spot and set up next door.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Renfro said:


> If you have pets you should avoid using the poison pellets. If your cat eats a poisoned mouse or whatnot then you would be pretty sad. They stopped selling the poison pellets out here because they were killing owls that ate the mice.


Ya, they discontinued Dcon years ago. It kills mountain lions, foxes, and other shit too. It should have been banned way sooner.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Amazon.com : First Strike Soft Bait Rodenticide 16 lb Bucket : Home Pest Lures : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : First Strike Soft Bait Rodenticide 16 lb Bucket : Home Pest Lures : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> ...


same same??









First Strike Soft Rat Mouse Mice Rodent Bait 55 packs | eBay


However, it is still strongly advised to use a rodent bait station. Product label allows the removal of paper to place bait directly onto a feeding device. Formula is palatable to rats and mice.



www.ebay.com


----------



## sf_frankie (Jan 28, 2021)

We had a mouse problem at a house I lived in years ago and the little fuckers ignored all of the poison and traditional traps we set for them. We even tried the bucket method. Nothing worked. My boss gave me this electronic rat trap that took 4 C-cell batteries. Its a little tunnel thing and you put peanut butter at a little table on the end. Mouse walks in and thinks its all good then they get the electric chair. We'd find 3-4 mice in there every morning! That thing took care of our mouse problem in a couple of days after weeks with zero success using traditional means. Think it was called the Rat Trapper but my buddy called ours Mouschwitz.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> same same??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats it...


----------



## getogrow (Jan 28, 2021)

getogrow said:


> yes thats it...


place down 2 at a time for a while. preferably in the little "bait holders" so nothing else can get to them but if you have no pets them putting them behind the stove and places like that will work great. they LOVE that bait and it will be gone within the first day. load two more in there until they slow down on eating it....then keep one in there till you dont need um. 
Youll likely go through about 2 packs a day for a few days , then one a week , then none or one to prevent. (6-10 packs usually fixes a medium infestation)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

That's really sad some of you guys don't give a shit about wildlife. I would never use that shit. I don't think they should be able to sell it really. And I'm no tree hugger.






Take Action Against Rat Poisons Rodenticides | WildCare







www.discoverwildcare.org


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2021)

I much prefer the electronic deterrent, it just runs them off instead of poisoning them and having them die in your walls lol.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2021)

Another really good way to get rid of mice, get a cat.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's really sad some of you guys don't give a shit about wildlife. I would never use that shit. I don't think they should be able to sell it really. And I'm no tree hugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty harsh words for some of us that are slightly ignorant to the situation. My brother was a pest tech. Im simply going by what i know works. I love all life and ill read your post, thank you!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Renfro said:


> Another really good way to get rid of mice, get a cat.


Ya, just don't feed it wet food and spoil it, lol.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 28, 2021)

Renfro said:


> I much prefer the electronic deterrent, it just runs them off instead of poisoning them and having them die in your walls lol.


Most of us always thought this was a scam but since i seen you say it worked , ive already got a couple in my cart. doesnt bother your dogs ?


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 28, 2021)

Cats and chickens. My chickens eat more mice and snakes than my cats and dogs lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Cats and chickens. My chickens eat more mice and snakes than my cats and dogs lol.


I'm sure his wife's gonna love a chicken walking all over his house shitting everywhere. You thought she was mad before, lol.


----------



## sf_frankie (Jan 28, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Cats and chickens. My chickens eat more mice and snakes than my cats and dogs lol.


Chickens are savage. Fucking little dinosaurs. They’ll basically gang bang a mouse with their beaks if it comes on their turf.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 28, 2021)

I picture T-Rex acting just like a chicken.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Most of us always thought this was a scam but since i seen you say it worked , ive already got a couple in my cart. doesnt bother your dogs ?


They didn't work here for me.


----------



## sf_frankie (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They didn't work here for me.


I know several people who swear by them and have used them successfully for years. When we tried them in our old house they did absolutely nothing. It almost seemed like our mouse problem got worse. I dunno if it’s a species thing or what. My friends that recommended them used them in a country setting but they did fuck all for our city mice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's really sad some of you guys don't give a shit about wildlife. I would never use that shit. I don't think they should be able to sell it really. And I'm no tree hugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mice shitting on your stuff you'll deal with? How about damage? Like the moab thread? That could be a fire......loss of life.....yours, your kids......is that ok? I respect all things, but when it comes down to it poison works.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So mice shitting on your stuff you'll deal with? How about damage? Like the moab thread? That could be a fire......loss of life.....yours, your kids......is that ok? I respect all things, but when it comes down to it poison works.


Ya, I'm totally fine with mouse shit all over and them destroying my house and making everything unsafe, WTF?

No dude. He needs to find where they're getting in and seal those areas first, or they'll just keep coming in and causing more damage. Then he needs to eliminate the ones left. Traps have worked fine for hundreds of years.

If you must use poisons, I would hope you used them responsibility to prevent any other animals from eating the poisoned mice.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2021)

getogrow said:


> Most of us always thought this was a scam but since i seen you say it worked , ive already got a couple in my cart. doesnt bother your dogs ?


I have three in my home and the dogs don't seem to notice it. If I plug it in they don't react. I had my doubts when I bought them back in Missouri. I had problems with mice getting in my garage and messing up wiring harnesses on summer fun rides that were in winter storage. Once I put the device in the garage the problem ceased. I picked up a couple more to put around the house and haven't seen a mouse since. When I moved to Colorado I didn't unpack them right away and we have a lot of field mice out here. It was evident with mouse droppings in silverware drawers and shit like that. Disgusting. I put the rodent eliminators in service and cleaned up the mouse evidence, haven't seen signs since.

FWIW mine were from Sharper image. They have a pet friendly mode and a normal mode. I am not using the pet friendly mode and like I said my dogs don't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 28, 2021)

I think something to remember is that not all those electronic devices are created equal. I have some older ones at the lake and they just don't work but as I say, they are old and bought by my grandfather. I am sure there are good ones and bad ones, I am looking for some of the good ones myself. That said when I am not at the cottage I probably have 40 or more traps set all over the place. I blanket the place every fall when the mice start looking for shelter and don't get any damage, just a few mouse corpses in fall and spring. I am not a fan of pesticides, the mice will eat that stuff and either die someplace in my home or go outside and get eaten by something else. Since I cannot control what they do when they eat poison I won't use it. At least with snap traps you know where the bodies are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I'm totally fine with mouse shit all over and them destroying my house and making everything unsafe, WTF?
> 
> No dude. He needs to find where they're getting in and seal those areas first, or they'll just keep coming in and causing more damage. Then he needs to eliminate the ones left. Traps have worked fine for hundreds of years.
> 
> If you must use poisons, I would hope you used them responsibility to prevent any other animals from eating the poisoned mice.


In his situation he may have multiple places they come in and they usually do. That can be behind walls and in areas that are hard or not able to get to. And that can be expensive and not necessarily happining over night to fix. 

I'm dealing with a refinish in my basement and have found a bunch of places that you'd never get to without major demo. It's adding expense. 

Also if you have a lot of square feet.....not just your home but anywhere you don't want mice. How many traps can you check every day? 

There's lots of reasons to use poison.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

I have two cats. 6 of those blue plug in things. The mice don’t care about the sound or the cats. Electrician said based on the size of turds, the cats are more likely afraid of the apparently very large mice/rats than they are of the cats. You guys don’t understand if I don’t get rid of them this will only continue to happen. It could cause a fire next time. It arced right on insulation. I don’t want to kill anything. I don’t even kill bugs. But these mice are causing me more problems than I think they are worth keeping around, unfortunately. I love animals. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I'm totally fine with mouse shit all over and them destroying my house and making everything unsafe, WTF?
> 
> No dude. He needs to find where they're getting in and seal those areas first, or they'll just keep coming in and causing more damage. Then he needs to eliminate the ones left. Traps have worked fine for hundreds of years.
> 
> If you must use poisons, I would hope you used them responsibility to prevent any other animals from eating the poisoned mice.


Also brother yes there is a decent little hole in my floor right by my wall, where I cut a hole out stupidly back in the day and shoved my duct work down it. I need to fill that hole in because that’s the only major one I can think of.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Also brother yes there is a decent little hole in my floor right by my wall, where I cut a hole out stupidly back in the day and shoved my duct work down it. I need to fill that hole in because that’s the only major one I can think of.


Hell ya man. Seal that shit up. Your nice warm grow room is just a luxury hotel for those bastards. They felt the warmth and stayed for the Sauna.

Hey man, at least you got shit back up and working. Now you can fine tune shit and learn from mistakes. I'm just glad to see you're back and don't got a pissed off wife anymore, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I have two cats. 6 of those blue plug in things. The mice don’t care about the sound or the cats. Electrician said based on the size of turds, the cats are more likely afraid of the apparently very large mice/rats than they are of the cats. You guys don’t understand if I don’t get rid of them this will only continue to happen. It could cause a fire next time. It arced right on insulation. I don’t want to kill anything. I don’t even kill bugs. But these mice are causing me more problems than I think they are worth keeping around, unfortunately. I love animals. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Here's a totally humane way to kill them and get a little revenge after fucking your shit up. Well humane for anything but mice, lol. Only costs $5 and you could probably make one tonight, because I'm sure you have this shit. You could get really sadistic and throw some acid in that water too, lol. But that's fuckin wrong, lol. Bad enough they're gonna slowly drown, lol. But I'd be wanting some Justice!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

Gonna get some glue traps too. Knowing they run along the walls from multiple people now, line those bitches up. Throw some snap traps in between Incase they zig zag because they are mutant mice I think so it’s possible. I just lay in bed listening to em scratch. Get up, beat the wall where I hear it, rinse and repeat. Scratch scratch scratch..... I get up screaming beating the walls you motherfuckers gonna learn today bam bam bam, but they never learn.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Gonna get some glue traps too. Knowing they run along the walls from multiple people now, line those bitches up. Throw some snap traps in between Incase they zig zag because they are mutant mice I think so it’s possible. I just lay in bed listening to em scratch. Get up, beat the wall where I hear it, rinse and repeat. Scratch scratch scratch..... I get up screaming beating the walls you motherfuckers gonna learn today bam bam bam, but they never learn.....


Since they wanna play without electricity here's another homemade option.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Here's a totally humane way to kill them and get a little revenge after fucking your shit up. Well humane for anything but mice, lol. Only costs $5 and you could probably make one tonight, because I'm sure you have this shit. You could get really sadistic and throw some acid in that water too, lol. But that's fuckin wrong, lol. Bad enough they're gonna slowly drown, lol. But I'd be wanting some Justice!


Just keep kids away. Open buckets are a bad idea.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just keep kids away. Open buckets are a bad idea.


So is letting the kids eat poison, lol.

Another bad idea is toilets, and 90% of the things around your house. If you're dumb enough to let your toddler drown in a bucket or a toilet, that's on you, lol. I just assume people would have a little common sense.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So mice shitting on your stuff you'll deal with? How about damage? Like the moab thread? That could be a fire......loss of life.....yours, your kids......is that ok? I respect all things, but when it comes down to it poison works.


Yeah, the neighbor's used rat poison many years ago. Killed my cat. He was the best cat I've ever had. Found him outside one morning dead with his tongue hanging out of his mouth. He either ate the poison or ate a mouse who'd eaten poison. Don't use poison for rodents please. I still miss that cat, he really was the best.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the neighbor's used rat poison many years ago. Killed my cat. He was the best cat I've ever had. Found him outside one morning dead with his tongue hanging out of his mouth. He either ate the poison or ate a mouse who'd eaten poison. Don't use poison for rodents please. I still miss that cat, he really was the best.


That sucks ass man. That's what I'm talking about. I would be pissed if my neighbor poisoned my cat with some bullshit. My cat eats mice when he catches them and he's the coolest cat I've even known. He's like 18 years old in human years now and still a lively energetic spoiled cat. Well when he's not being lazy. He's chillin now. I had to wake him up for his pic, so he's not really into it, lol.

One of my old neighbors actually set up a trap and trapped him and took him to the pound. We worried for a few day and called around. Finally one place said they had a black cat. We went to check and it was him. As soon as he saw us he started whining and meowing. Let's just say I was pissed when I found our what happened.

I was ready to beat my neighbors ass when I came home. He was having a party. Well let's just say he got the message and said he would NEVER DO THAT AGAIN! LOL. If you know me, you know not to fuck with my animals.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That sucks ass man. That's what I'm talking about. I would be pissed if my neighbor poisoned my cat with some bullshit. My cat eats mice when he catches them and he's the coolest cat I've even known. He's like 18 years old in human years now and still a lively energetic spoiled cat. Well when he's not being lazy. He's chillin now. I had to wake him up for his pic, so he's not really into it, lol.
> 
> One of my old neighbors actually set up a trap and trapped him and took him to the pound. We worried for a few day and called around. Finally one place said they had a black cat. We went to check and it was him. As soon as he saw us he started whining and meowing. Let's just say I was pissed when I found our what happened.
> 
> ...


Your cat looks quite a bit like the cat I lost (Max). Max was a small "black" cat, but he wasn't really totally black, he was more of a really dark striped cat, but you could only see the stripes in certain reflections in the sunlight. When I got max as a kitten, I wasn't even thinking about getting a cat, but some hippy girl was giving away kittens on the street, a nd when I saw Max it was love at first sight (for both of us). I have three cats now, and they don't get to go outside. I feel kind of bad for that, but I've just lost too many cats over the years from free roaming.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your cat looks quite a bit like the cat I lost (Max). Max was a small "black" cat, but he wasn't really totally black, he was more of a really dark striped cat, but you could only see the stripes in certain reflections in the sunlight. When I got max as a kitten, I wasn't even thinking about getting a cat, but some hippy girl was giving away kittens on the street, a nd when I saw Max it was love at first sight (for both of us). I have three cats now, and they don't get to go outside. I feel kind of bad for that, but I've just lost too many cats over the years from free roaming.


Be proud you keep your cat indoors. They are predators and too many of them are hurting the wildlife. This is our black cat Merlin, got him as a rescue one Halloween while taking the kids out. He lived 22 years and was around 25lbs in his prime.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your cat looks quite a bit like the cat I lost (Max). Max was a small "black" cat, but he wasn't really totally black, he was more of a really dark striped cat, but you could only see the stripes in certain reflections in the sunlight. When I got max as a kitten, I wasn't even thinking about getting a cat, but some hippy girl was giving away kittens on the street, a nd when I saw Max it was love at first sight (for both of us). I have three cats now, and they don't get to go outside. I feel kind of bad for that, but I've just lost too many cats over the years from free roaming.


We were living in SD at the time and my cool ass grey cat Toker was just killed by a car. A couple weeks later I opened the front door to go out and smoke a cig and this tiny black kitten was freezing and meowing like crazy. He was super desperate. I saw him and let him in right away and hooked him up. I think that's partly why he's so cool. He loves everybody. But hates other cats, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

We better take it to this thread or we're gonna get in trouble, lol.

(1) Just Cats | Rollitup


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We were living in SD at the time and my cool ass grey cat Toker was just killed by a car. A couple weeks later I opened the front door to go out and smoke a cig and this tiny black kitten was freezing and meowing like crazy. He was super desperate. I saw him and let him in right away and hooked him up. I think that's partly why he's so cool. He loves everybody. But hates other cats, lol.


Nice. Our most recent cat, the kids found on the street halloween night (2019) while we were out trick or treating. He was the perfect little orange Halloween kitten, around 8-weeks old. We tried to find the owners, but never did, so kept the little guy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We were living in SD at the time and my cool ass grey cat Toker was just killed by a car. A couple weeks later I opened the front door to go out and smoke a cig and this tiny black kitten was freezing and meowing like crazy. He was super desperate. I saw him and let him in right away and hooked him up. I think that's partly why he's so cool. He loves everybody. But hates other cats, lol.


LOL, I've noticed that weed growers generally seem to like cats.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, I've noticed that weed growers generally seem to like cats.







__





People that own cats grow better weed


Change my mind. I'll wait.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 28, 2021)

xxxxx


PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, I've noticed that weed growers generally seem to like cats.


Dogs too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 28, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> xxxxx
> 
> Dogs too.
> View attachment 4810199


We need to race our RC cars, lol. That little Terminator van is gonna get spanked by my Kyosho Inferno, lol.

That thing goes like 65 MPH, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 28, 2021)

They make great pillows.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 28, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> xxxxx
> 
> Dogs too.
> View attachment 4810199


Bi-colored eyes. Nice. My Husky-Shep has that too. Here she is eating one of our cats for breakfast..



Also found an old pic of Max (RIP little buddy)..


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bi-colored eyes. Nice. My Husky-Shep has that too. Here she is eating one of our cats for breakfast..
> 
> View attachment 4810214
> 
> ...


Brother, those are amazing pics. The Australian Collie/Shepard with the Bi-colored eyes was named Max as well. RIP Max's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So is letting the kids eat poison, lol.
> 
> Another bad idea is toilets, and 90% of the things around your house. If you're dumb enough to let your toddler drown in a bucket or a toilet, that's on you, lol. I just assume people would have a little common sense.


I knew you would say that......your kid isn't going behind the fridge or under the oven. A bucket can't go in the places you'd put poison........it'd have to be in a spot kids have access to. 



PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the neighbor's used rat poison many years ago. Killed my cat. He was the best cat I've ever had. Found him outside one morning dead with his tongue hanging out of his mouth. He either ate the poison or ate a mouse who'd eaten poison. Don't use poison for rodents please. I still miss that cat, he really was the best.


That sucks.......outdoor cats don't last out here.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 29, 2021)

mice can fit through a hole the size of a dime. peanut butter is great bait for snap traps. And mice have so many there are probably 20 or 30 of them in there so don't stop setting traps.

Man you would wish they would use something like flexible stainless steel conduit in those walls because a mouse wouldn't be able to chew through it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 30, 2021)

So I’m sure you guys can tell I’m not mr handyman. Would it be feasible for me to pull that carpet out and lay some of the snap together floor? I’m sure I can get some sort of hacksaw or whatever for the border, and I’m sure I can put down that quarter circle border stuff with nails or whatever. What goes under the snap together floor? I’ve done some demo before and know there’s usually a layer under it but can’t think of the name. Thanks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m sure you guys can tell I’m not mr handyman. Would it be feasible for me to pull that carpet out and lay some of the snap together floor? I’m sure I can get some sort of hacksaw or whatever for the border, and I’m sure I can put down that quarter circle border stuff with nails or whatever. What goes under the snap together floor? I’ve done some demo before and know there’s usually a layer under it but can’t think of the name. Thanks.


Super easy to do man. And that's called quarter round trim.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m sure you guys can tell I’m not mr handyman. Would it be feasible for me to pull that carpet out and lay some of the snap together floor? I’m sure I can get some sort of hacksaw or whatever for the border, and I’m sure I can put down that quarter circle border stuff with nails or whatever. What goes under the snap together floor? I’ve done some demo before and know there’s usually a layer under it but can’t think of the name. Thanks.


It's pretty easy. There's a ton of information and video's online. Spend a little time watching how it's done and you be able to do it no problem at all.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m sure you guys can tell I’m not mr handyman. Would it be feasible for me to pull that carpet out and lay some of the snap together floor? I’m sure I can get some sort of hacksaw or whatever for the border, and I’m sure I can put down that quarter circle border stuff with nails or whatever. What goes under the snap together floor? I’ve done some demo before and know there’s usually a layer under it but can’t think of the name. Thanks.


Look for the vinyl kind. It's more waterproof than the older stuff and I'm not sure the older stuff is even sold as much. The depot has moved over to this vinyl, there is no need to put a moisture barrier down , there's already something on the underside of the boards. Open your boxes and go


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 31, 2021)

Been a few days. Still puzzled why I haven’t caught a single one. Oh yeah I the bucket you see has a plank that flips the mouse off into water and a ramp leading up. Nothing. Look at all those traps. You can’t tell me the fuckers NOW decided to move out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Been a few days. Still puzzled why I haven’t caught a single one. Oh yeah I the bucket you see has a plank that flips the mouse off into water and a ramp leading up. Nothing. Look at all those traps. You can’t tell me the fuckers NOW decided to move out. View attachment 4812159


Bait with peanut butter


----------



## Renfro (Jan 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Been a few days. Still puzzled why I haven’t caught a single one. Oh yeah I the bucket you see has a plank that flips the mouse off into water and a ramp leading up. Nothing. Look at all those traps. You can’t tell me the fuckers NOW decided to move out. View attachment 4812159


Damn, thats a lot of traps set lol. Peanut butter does work very well. I have also had great luck with cream cheese.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 31, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Been a few days. Still puzzled why I haven’t caught a single one. Oh yeah I the bucket you see has a plank that flips the mouse off into water and a ramp leading up. Nothing. Look at all those traps. You can’t tell me the fuckers NOW decided to move out. View attachment 4812159


You got a Brosel mouse. Put out a skateboard and see if it's in a different place the next day.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Been a few days. Still puzzled why I haven’t caught a single one. Oh yeah I the bucket you see has a plank that flips the mouse off into water and a ramp leading up. Nothing. Look at all those traps. You can’t tell me the fuckers NOW decided to move out. View attachment 4812159


Thats enough of that shit.... put the room back together and get some lights in there! You may have taken there home away by removing that drywall....who knows but its time to get your shit back in action. Strip that carpet and toss a piece of plastic down an get her did!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2021)

I've had mice nibble on some of my stalks before, they even killed a couple of plants by ringing them. They like peanut butter a lot better though so once I baited some traps with it I stopped having trouble with them.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 1, 2021)

You can also bait with raisins, been baiting my cottage traps with them for years.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 1, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You can also bait with raisins, been baiting my cottage traps with them for years.


So that's what you do in your cottage all summer.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So that's what you do in your cottage all summer.


Well I am supposed to be relaxing


----------



## Renfro (Feb 1, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So that's what you do in your cottage all summer.


Love that his chair was also a toilet lol that movie was the best


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 1, 2021)

Renfro said:


> Love that his chair was also a toilet lol that movie was the best


Hell ya man. It's permanently on my DVR, lol. The uncut version. We watch it when we're trimming a lot.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 1, 2021)

Renfro said:


> Love that his chair was also a toilet lol that movie was the best


Lol, I agree. Sadly it's looking more like reality every day.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 1, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, I agree. Sadly it's looking more like reality every day.


I know man. It's like a prophecy.

And Renfro is Joe, or Not Sure.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## JonathanT (Feb 3, 2021)

Linoleum is really easy flooring too. You can get the kind that doesn't even have to glue down.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 17, 2021)

Little help? Lol. So long story short. Dude hasn’t been back to put the wire behind the wall. Or fix the wall. Now he’s telling me he needs a hundred bucks to fix the walls back and the wire which REALLY pisses me off. I may have to swallow my pride and let him. But damnit I don’t want to.

here’s what I have.


I’m going to pull all the old insulation and Vacuum of course. My problem with fixing it, mostly, is the fact that the wire is on outside of plug. I’ll have to attach the wires to plug and I assume there’s a hole in that receptacle area and feed the wire through to the very start of the left wire, remove the bullshit wire, tape each wire individually off with electrical tape, then tape all three wires symmetrically to the chord as if it was never exposed? Am I missing anything major?


----------



## GeneBanker (Feb 17, 2021)

On so many levels those pictures make me cringe. Please get that wiring figured out for your wife and your sake. Good luck to you


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 17, 2021)

GeneBanker said:


> On so many levels those pictures make me cringe. Please get that wiring figured out for your wife and your sake. Good luck to you


Thanks man. I’m obviously pretty afraid of electricity/burning the place down so I haven’t been in room since dude left except to place traps. He had a excuse every week for the last three weeks and finally says he’s coming back tomorrow..... Once it gets secure and safe the wiring I am going to do a deep clean of the room and pull the carpet up and put something down. If even the stick linoleum stuff. Thanks buddy.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 18, 2021)

I wouldn't give dude 1 dollar. That's such a fire hazard Moab.


----------



## CubanB (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't use that wire. Get some new Romex and replace the whole run from whatever junction box it came from. I cant see any holes in the studs to the left of the outlet where he ran that wire but it should run to another outlet on the left or right. Should just plug into the back of the outlets, but any wires that you connect using twist caps like the ground make sure you twist the wires together with pliers first. Like so


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 18, 2021)

Back in the saddle. Plug to plug fresh run. Dude didn’t put the shit back so I did. Fuck it. I pulled all the staples, ripped the nasty insulation out, replaced it and stapled it up, put the panels back in place as neat as i could and used panel nails to tack them back up. It’s not perfect. Far from it. But... we are back growing. Gonna get to the carpet eventually.... need to get a run in.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 19, 2021)

As long as you turn the power off going to that wire then you can do whatever you want to it. Good job bud!


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 1, 2021)

@Renfro So it is bad to have a power strip in one outlet with multiple lights plugged into it? I have a stip with 4 240w kingbrite leds. I did notice my breaker box started to hum one day when I checked on it. This is in my basement. Should I use other outlets with an extension?


----------

